# The Mega "MIGRANT THREAT TO EUROPE" thread



## George Wallace

This is a thread to cover the spread of MIGRANTS out of, not only the Middle East, but from Africa, and South West Asia into Europe.  It is a look at the problems that are facing EUROPEAN nations, that may spread to other continents including Australia and North America.

In many cases, these are "ECONOMIC MIGRANTS" who are not fleeing from persecution, but fleeing for economic reasons.  Mixed in this group there are also refugees, war criminals, insurgents, and other displaced persons.  Many are seen to be unemployable, with little or no education.  Many out of Africa are travelling with untreatable diseases.   Many are single men, but there are also families.  

This Blog site post is purported to be a statement from a Czech doctor in Munich:

Vox Popoli



> A Doctor's take
> 
> This letter, purportedly written by a Czech doctor working in a Germany hospital, illuminates the true blessings of diversity presently being wrought by the mass Islamic migration:
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewitness from a Munich hospital: A friend in Prague has a friend, who, as a retired physician, had returned to work at a Munich area hospital where they needed an anaesthesiologist. I correspond with her and she forwarded me her email. Yesterday, at the hospital we had a meeting about how the situation here and at the other Munich hospitals is unsustainable. Clinics cannot handle emergencies, so they are starting to send everything to the hospitals.
> 
> Many Muslims are refusing treatment by female staff and, we, women, are refusing to go among those animals, especially from Africa. Relations between the staff and migrants are going from bad to worse. Since last weekend, migrants going to the hospitals must be accompanied by police with K-9 units.
> 
> Many migrants have AIDS, syphilis, open TB and many exotic diseases that we, in Europe, do not know how to treat them. If they receive a prescription in the pharmacy, they learn they have to pay cash. This leads to unbelievable outbursts, especially when it is about drugs for the children. They abandon the children with pharmacy staff with the words: “So, cure them here yourselves!” So the police are not just guarding the clinics and hospitals, but also large pharmacies.
> 
> Truly we said openly: Where are all those who had welcomed in front of TV cameras, with signs at train stations?! Yes, for now, the border has been closed, but a million of them are already here and we will definitely not be able to get rid of them.
> 
> Until now, the number of unemployed in Germany was 2.2 million. Now it will be at least 3.5 million. Most of these people are completely unemployable. A bare minimum of them have any education. What is more, their women usually do not work at all. I estimate that one in ten is pregnant. Hundreds of thousands of them have brought along infants and little kids under six, many emaciated and neglected. If this continues and German re-opens its borders, I’m going home to the Czech Republic. Nobody can keep me here in this situation, not even double the salary than at home. I went to Germany, not to Africa or the Middle East.
> 
> Even the professor who heads our department told us how sad it makes him to see the cleaning woman, who for 800 Euros cleans every day for years, and then meets young men in the hallways who just wait with their hand outstretched, want everything for free, and when they don’t get it they throw a fit.
> 
> I really don’t need this! But I’m afraid that if I return, that at some point it will be the same in the Czech Republic. If the Germans, with their nature cannot handle this, there in Czechia it would be total chaos. Nobody who has not come in contact with them has no idea what kind of animals they are, especially the ones from Africa, and how Muslims act superior to our staff, regarding their religious accommodation.
> 
> For now, the local hospital staff has not come down with the diseases they brought here, but, with so many hundreds of patients every day – this is just a question of time.
> 
> In a hospital near the Rhine, migrants attacked the staff with knives after they had handed over an 8-month-old on the brink of death, which they had dragged across half of Europe for three months. The child died in two days, despite having received top care at one of the best pediatric clinics in Germany. The physician had to undergo surgery and two nurses are laid up in the ICU. Nobody has been punished.
> 
> The local press is forbidden to write about it, so we know about it through email. What would have happened to a German if he had stabbed a doctor and nurses with a knife? Or if he had flung his own syphilis-infected urine into a nurse’s face and so threatened her with infection? At a minimum he’d go straight to jail and later to court. With these people – so far, nothing has happened.
> 
> And so I ask, where are all those greeters and receivers from the train stations?
> 
> Sitting pretty at home, enjoying their non-profits and looking forward to more trains and their next batch of cash from acting like greeters at the stations. If it were up to me I would round up all these greeters and bring them here first to our hospital’s emergency ward, as attendants. Then, into one building with the migrants so they can look after them there themselves, without armed police, without police dogs who today are in every hospital here in Bavaria, and without medical help.
Click to expand...


The spread of infectious diseases has not been mentioned as of yet in any of the MSM.  It is an underlying story that may emerge in the future.


----------



## Edward Campbell

We might want to recall other "economic migrants" in Europe ... the Saxons, the Vandals, the Huns, the Jutes, the Angles, the Norse (Vikings), the Danes and so on.


----------



## cavalryman

_The spread of infectious diseases has not been mentioned as of yet in any of the MSM._

It's unlikely that it will any time soon, lest it disrupt the narrative.  Angela Merkel is all too cognizant that the opposition to her open borders policy is growing and she wishes to avoid having some of her countrymen dust off the old Hugo Boss duds, especially in the Eastern part of Germany.


----------



## a_majoor

cavalryman said:
			
		

> _The spread of infectious diseases has not been mentioned as of yet in any of the MSM._
> 
> It's unlikely that it will any time soon, lest it disrupt the narrative.  Angela Merkel is all too cognizant that the opposition to her open borders policy is growing and she wishes to avoid having some of her countrymen dust off the old Hugo Boss duds, especially in the Eastern part of Germany.



It is already far too late to wish that away. Europeans have been voting in increasing numbers since the 1990's for "Nativist" political parties in response to the increase in immigraton starting in the 1980's. The Eurocrats in Brussels have refused to listen to the "people" and seem surprised when national voters turn to more extreme measures. This will result in two entirely predictable results:

1. Full on National Socialist parties will become either the majority players or critical members of coalitions across Europe as people become more and more frustrated with the machinizations of the Eurocrats. Snappy Hugo Boss outfits optional

2. Europeans will increasingly take matters into their own hands. We already see news reports of arson against UK Mosques, German reception centers and riots in Sweden. given the tendency of the Legacy Media to underreport or ignore issues which don't match the "narrative", I suspect this is only the tip of the iceberg, and far more is going on in Europe than we have seen or heard to date.

Add one and two together and the EUZone will be torn from within by forces which are far greater than those which caused so much stress with the Greek debt crisis. A National Socialist Europe will also be a very poor, joyless place (and contrary to propaganda, the trains did not run on time), and hardly the glittering trade prize we hoped for when we signed on with the European Free trade Pact, and certainly not very safe and secure when lookig over their collective shoulders at "foreign" neighbours and a paranoid and agressive Russia.

As the Chinese say: we _will_ live in interesting times


----------



## a_majoor

This one could go in the WTF news files, or Deconstructing Progressive thought, but since the proximate cause is he migrant crisis:

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2015/10/06/no-borders-activist-gang-raped-migrants-pressured-silence-not-damage-cause/



> *A young, female ‘No Borders’ activist working in a migrant camp on the France-Italy border remained silent about her gang rape by Sudanese migrants for over a month because “the others asked me to keep quiet.”*
> 
> Colleagues are alleged to have said that reporting the crime would set back their struggle for a borderless world.
> 
> The ‘No Borders’ activist had dedicated a month of her life to helping migrants. Her group was stationed between Italy and France in Ponte San Ludovico in Ventimiglia when the atrocity occurred, according to reports from local papers La Stampa and Il Secolo XIX, and now reported in the major Italian national Corriere Della Serra.
> 
> One Saturday night, as loud music played at a nearby party, the woman was reportedly trapped in a shower block set up near the camp in a pine forest know as Red Leap.
> 
> A gang of African migrants allegedly raped her there, and her cries for help are said to have gone unheard because of the music.
> 
> La Stampa reports that the woman, around 30 years of age, would have reported the horrific crime were if not for her fellow left-wing activists, who convinced her that if the truth got out it could damage their utopian dream of a world without borders.
> 
> But Corriere Della Serra also reports that some of her fellow activists are now accusing the woman of reporting the rape out of “spite,” because her group was withdrawn from the camp following a separate controversy.
> 
> The town of Ventimiglia, where the alleged crime occurred, has been a flashpoint in the ongoing migrant crisis.
> 
> On the 30th September around 50 migrants and 20 activists were cleared from an illegal camp there. The activists organised a protest, whereby 250 migrants conducted a “sit in” on the shoreline.
> 
> Yesterday, Osman Suliman, 20, a Sudanese asylum seeker who had been in the UK for just five months, appeared in court.
> 
> He was charged with the rape of a Nottingham woman last weekend, the 26th of September, The Nottingham Post reports.



It won't take too many of these sorts of stories to cause an explosion among the local people (although I suspect that this sort of thing will affect "Progressives" only one at a time; it is very unlikely this woman is or will remain a "Progressive" any more. Sadly, her "Progressive" colleagues are unlikely to change their views unless and until they receive some of the same treatment at the hands of the migrants....)


----------



## jollyjacktar

As they say, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## medicineman

Some of the infectious disease stuff I buy...however diseases like TB, HIV/AIDS, syphilis, they do know how to treat.  The main issue is the first two are very expensive to treat and treat properly and even worse, spread needs to be prevented.  I think the issue of infectious disease they're really concerned about is the stuff you rarely see in Europe...some of which is also expensive to treat.  

MM


----------



## George Wallace

medicineman said:
			
		

> Some of the infectious disease stuff I buy...however diseases like TB, HIV/AIDS, syphilis, they do know how to treat.  The main issue is the first two are very expensive to treat and treat properly and even worse, spread needs to be prevented.  I think the issue of infectious disease they're really concerned about is the stuff you rarely see in Europe...some of which is also expensive to treat.
> 
> MM



That was mentioned in the original article.  TB has proven to be a bit of a threat here, over the years, with new immigrants and refugees.   It was nearly eradicated by our Health Care System and did pose some concerns when infected immigrants arrived.  Although treatable these days, the numbers we experienced would have been rather low making the threat nearly non-existent.  If in Europe they are seeing a large number of cases in the migrant community, many cases of which may go undetected due to the nature of the cultural beliefs or fears of the infected migrants, then there may be a more serious concern.  The need to start mass producing the drugs necessary to fight these diseases, and the facilities to treat them, will be costly and may be unable to keep up with the influx of migrants.


----------



## jollyjacktar

I do remember when the guys were coming back from Yugo in the early days there was some concern of their being carriers of Scarlet Fever.


----------



## medicineman

Funnily enough, it's not really an immigrant issue in Canada - it's a local issue.  I had to deal with an outbreak a few years ago in the wee town I worked in.  The problem was containment - people concerned were comers and goers from a Reserve nearby.  Luckily in MB, it's one of those diseases where we can actually have folks arrested for failing to comply with quarantine and such (I almost had to get the Medical Officer of Health to get a bench warrant issued for one of these folks that was refusing hospital admission ad threatening the public health nurse).  Public health nurses distribute the medications per the treatment schedule and have to essentially make sure it's taken.  The other problem we have in Canada is some of the most prevalent cases of multi-drug resistant TB in the world (Toronto is one of the worst) - because the vast majority of cases are in people that are hard to track down and treat properly, like street people.  Drugs have to be taken for a long time and regularly to be effective - if you can't find them well, they can't be treated right and the drug resistance increases.  New (legal) immigrants are screened for TB as a matter of routine.



			
				jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I do remember when the guys were coming back from Yugo in the early days there was some concern of their being carriers of Scarlet Fever.



T'were TB - scarlet fever is strep throat gone nutters.

I remember when I got to Croatia in 1994, the local docs had never seen HIV before the Kenyans and the Nigerians showed up and started spreading the wealth.  It'll be a steep learning curve for some I'm sure - though Germany has some of the best infectious disease docs in the world.  Whether the will to deal with it is there is another question.

MM


----------



## a_majoor

First migrant shot trying to cross the border. Apparently there are twitter feeds reporting these people were armed, although the official story releeased here says they were not. The escalation is hardly surprising:

http://news.yahoo.com/afghan-migrant-shot-dead-trying-enter-bulgaria-ministry-234244183.html



> *Afghan migrant shot dead trying to enter Bulgaria: ministry*
> 
> An Afghan migrant was shot by Bulgarian border guards while trying to cross from Turkey and died on his way to hospital, the interior ministry said Friday.
> 
> Related Stories
> 
> 1. Afghan migrant shot dead as EU strikes deal with Turkey AFP
> 2. EU Leaders Trade Barbs Over Migrant Crisis The Wall Street Journal
> 3. The Latest: Asylum applications up across the Nordics Associated Press
> 4. EU haggles with Turkey over migrant plan AFP
> 5. EU and Turkey's Erdogan try to hammer out migrant crisis plan AFP
> 
> 
> It was the first known deadly police shooting since the beginning of the crisis which has seen an influx of hundreds of thousands migrants into Europe, and came as the EU and Turkey reached a deal to stem the flow.
> 
> The victim was among of a group of 54 migrants spotted by a patrol near the southeastern town of Sredets close to the Turkish border late on Thursday, said a senior official at the interior ministry, Georgy Kostov.
> 
> They "did not obey" a police order to stop, he said. "None of the migrants were armed, but they put up resistance."
> 
> Patrol officers had fired in the air and "a migrant was injured by a ricochet -- according to the testimony of one of the three police officers -- and succumbed to his injuries on the way to the hospital," he said.
> 
> The migrants said they were Afghans but had no papers, Kostov added.
> 
> The spokesman for the UN refugee agency (UNHCR) in Bulgaria, Boris Cheshirkov, called the incident "very regrettable".
> 
> "This plan for barriers, fences and police cannot solve the problem of desperate people," he told AFP, recalling a UNHCR appeal to Bulgaria, launched last spring, not to return migrants.
> 
> He said it was the first case of a fatal police shooting of a migrant on the EU's borders.
> 
> The incident prompted Prime Minister Boyko Borisov to leave an EU summit in Brussels on the migrant crisis and fly back home late Thursday.
> 
> European Council President Donald Tusk said in Brussels that Borisov told him about the Turkish border shooting just before he left the summit, adding: "It shows how important our discussion was. Prime Minister Borisov is aware that we are ready to help."
> 
> A member of the European Union but not of the passport-free Schengen zone, Bulgaria is on the fringes of the main flow of migrants heading to western Europe through Greece, Macedonia and Serbia.
> 
> The country has however seen tens of thousands of migrants transiting since the beginning of the year.
> 
> In a move to buttress its porous 260-kilometre (160-mile) border with Turkey, Bulgaria built a 30-kilometre razor wire fence along part of it and dispatched some 2,000 border guards, police and army to guard the rest.
> 
> Unlike Greece, migrants entering Bulgaria are subject to a registration procedure and must normally wait several months before obtaining refugee status allowing them to travel in Europe.
> 
> EU leaders approved late Thursday an action plan with Turkey to help stem the flood of migrants in return for concessions from Brussels, including easier visa access


----------



## Fishbone Jones

> *Patrol officers had fired in the air and "a migrant was injured by a ricochet -- according to the testimony of one of the three police officers -- and succumbed to his injuries on the way to the hospital," he said.*



 :rofl:


----------



## a_majoor

From the "Vox Popoli blog. Since the source is unattributed (a reader mailing in), there will have to be some independent verification of this. Most interesting is the multinational force being assembled by former Eastern European countries:

http://voxday.blogspot.ca/2015/10/mailvox-more-border-closures-coming.html



> *Mailvox: more border closures coming*
> 
> Apparently things are about to get even more interesting in Eastern Europe in response to the ongoing invasion. A reader from Eastern Europe writes:
> 
> Get ready for things to get interesting again at the Hungarian border/Croatia/Slovenia/Serbia.
> 
> When Hungary closed the Serbian border, there was about a day of riots, which were all over world news, horrible hungarian policemen teargassing poor migrants. But this lasted about a day, as they immediately started going towards the Croatian border.
> 
> Today, still thousands of refugees cross Hungary, but no one notices them, since it is all organized, basically because Germany is still receiving unlimited amounts of them daily. Croatians bus them to Hungarian border, Hungarian authorities get them on special trains straight to the Austrian border, Austrians get them on special trains straight to Germany.
> 
> This time though, Orbán is taking his time with the Croatian border closure.
> 
> One reason is technical, it takes time to figure out the optimal way. The border is much longer than the Serbian (164 kms to 355 kms), and for the most part two rivers form the border (Dráva and Mura in Hungarian). First they said they were not going to build any fence at the rivers, than they decided to build anyway in some spaces they considered vulnerable. They spotted croatians scouting the border looking for vulnerable places, the days before it was supposed to start, so they took their time to make sure the fence will be effective. The deadline moved, and now they not even giving exact date, they will probably make it effective by surprise, when everything falls to place.
> 
> Second reason is political. As you may know, there is an alliance called Visegrad Group, or V4, which is made up of Hungary, Slovakia, Czech Republic and Poland. I'm not going to Google the whole history of this, but the alliance is formal, every now and then there are V4 summits and workshops on different levels (PMs, presidents, ministers, etc), independently of which political formations govern at given moment.
> 
> Orbán this time does not want to play the bad guy alone, so he got the V4 to back him up with political support, and by sending policemen or military personnel/equipment to help patrol the Serbian and Croatian borders, which are the Schengen borders of Europe. He is also organizing a two-month military exercise, called "Balaton 2015", aimed at practicing different logistical scenarios that could unfold at a migrant crisis. Today the first 20 Czech soldiers arrived for the exercise. Slovakian defence minister just announced that they will send soldiers also.
> 
> Apart from that, Slovakia will send 50 policemen for the Schengen border patrol, they will be arriving until the 20th of October.The Poles didn't do much yet, but they will probably help with something.
> 
> So another border closure is coming in the next few weeks. I really don't know what the hell are the Croatians and Serbs waiting for, I would be building my own fence like mad.
> 
> So much for the idea of European "union". It's creating more walls than the Soviet invasion of Eastern Europe did. If this insanity is allowed to continue by the German elite, the walls will eventually be constructed of impaled migrants.
> 
> Mass migration is war.
> Labels: EU, immigration, mailvox


----------



## CougarKing

More updates on the worsening situation:

Reuters



> *Backlog of migrants swells in the Balkans, tempers fray*
> Mon Oct 19, 2015 10:50am EDT
> 
> By Aleksandar Vasovic and Marja Novak
> 
> BERKASOVO, Serbia/LJUBLJANA (Reuters) - The Balkans struggled with a growing backlog of migrants on Monday after Hungary sealed its southern border and Slovenia tried to impose a limit, leaving thousands stranded on cold, wet borders where tempers frayed.
> 
> Having declared it would accept only 2,500 per day, Slovenia said 5,000 had arrived from Croatia on Monday, with another 1,200 on their way by train.
> 
> "Croatia is ignoring our pleas, our plans," Bostjan Sefic, state secretary at Slovenia’s interior ministry, told a news conference, saying the army would be called in to help if such a rate continued.
> 
> (...SNIPPED)



Reuters



> *As winter looms, Germany struggles to find homes for refugees*
> Sun Oct 18, 2015 11:08am EDT
> 
> By Michelle Martin
> 
> CELLE, Germany (Reuters) - At a sprawling camp in the German town of Celle, refugees wearing thick sweaters sit around a heater smoking cigarettes as rain beats down on the cramped white tent that has become their home. Some of them are ill and worried it will snow.
> 
> "The weather is so cold that I can't even leave the tent," said Taher, a 25-year-old Syrian farmer. Sitting on his camp bed surrounded by wet washing that hangs limply from tent poles, he reaches for a box of cough medicine.
> 
> With the approach of winter, authorities are scrambling to find warm places to stay for the thousands of refugees streaming into Germany every day. In desperation, they have turned to sports halls, youth hostels and empty office buildings.
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## a_majoor

While governments "struggle to find homes" for the migrants, others are struggling to ensure they do not arrive:

http://www.thelocal.se/20151018/hree-swedish-refugee-centres-in-a-week-hit-by-fire



> *Three Swedish refugee centres hit by fires*
> Published: 18 Oct 2015 11:18 GMT+02:00
> 
> An old school building in Onsala, south of Gothenburg, caught fire on Saturday evening. It was the third time in a week that prospective asylum accommodation has been badly damaged by a fire.
> 
> Nationalists to run global anti-refugee campaign (15 Oct 15)
> Refugee centres packed as cold winter calls (08 Oct 15)
> More Swedes ‘want increase in refugees’ (27 Sep 15)
> 
> The fire was attended by 20 firefighters. The building, part of the otherwise demolished Furulidsskolan, was to be prepared to greet asylum seekers in the affluent area of Kungsbacka.
> 
> “Half the building has been damaged by fire,” said Mikael Lindgren, lead operator of the emergency services in Greater Gothenburg.
> 
> The cause of the fire is unclear but police will cordon off the area and carry out a technical examination when the emergency services have finished making the property secure.
> 
> The fire occurred just a day after a school, just south of Ljungby in Småland, was also destroyed by fire. The school building was to be used to accommodate refugees and had recently been decorated.
> 
> On Tuesday night a building in Arlöv in Skåne, designed for unaccompanied refugee children, was badly damaged. The centre was due to be open to the children the following day.
> 
> Two months ago, two other refugee centres were the targets of arson attacks.
> 
> There have been a suspected 14 arson attacks on asylum centres since the start of the year.
> 
> As The Local has previously reported, more refugees have sought asylum in Sweden so far in 2015 than in any other year in the Nordic nation's history.
> 
> Last week Migrationsverket revealed that a total of 86,223 people had launched cases so far in 2015, surpassing a previous record set in 1992 when 84,016 people asked for asylum following fighting in the Balkans.
> 
> For more news from Sweden, join us on Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## George Wallace

The perspective here in Germany NOW, is that the numbers of migrants are too great to handle.  The Germans want other nations to stand up to the plate.  There is a real problem in finding shelter and warm clothing for all the migrants that are already here.  The Germans are even proposing that American Forces stationed in Germany may be in a position to offer shelter to migrants on military installations.  The situation is not at all rosy as North American MSM may be reporting.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Serves the silly bastards for letting them stampede in.


----------



## a_majoor

Given the negative reactions by various European peoples to the influx of migrants, I wonder how long it will be before there is a backlash in Canada to the ramped up numbers being floated now.


----------



## George Wallace

Something I have been contemplating for several months:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Germany to Deport Refugees in Military Cargo Planes
> By Martin Kreickenbaum and Andre Damon
> Global Research, October 23, 2015
> World Socialist Web Site
> 
> As growing numbers of refugees seek asylum from the wars raging in Syria and Iraq, governments throughout Europe are moving to seal their borders, slash social assistance for migrants, and carry out mass deportations.
> 
> This week, the Bild newspaper reported that the German government plans to use military aircraft to deport tens of thousands of refugees whose requests for asylum have been denied. According to the newspaper, the government is planning to use C-160 military transport planes to deport nearly 200,000 people who have been declared by the German state to be “economic migrants” and ineligible for asylum.
> 
> The newspaper said that the use of the military for deportations, unprecedented in Germany’s postwar history, will be part of a dramatic crackdown on refugees. Germany will not honour its unofficial moratorium on deportations during the winter months, and will cease giving refugees advance warning that they will be deported to prevent them from fleeing.
> 
> In addition, the German government is preparing to set up “transit zones” along its border, in substance little different from concentration camps, where refugees are to be held while their applications are processed.
> 
> German government officials did not deny the newspaper’s revelations. “Obviously, the usage of the Transall [troop carrier aircraft] is not ruled out,” Defence Minister Ursula von der Leyen declared. She added, with chilling casualness, that the aircraft would be made available “if it does not affect the German army’s priority missions.”
> 
> The revelations follow the passage of a bill in the German parliament that slashes social aid to refugees who qualify for assistance and expands the number of countries from which refugees are to be denied asylum in accelerated proceedings.
> 
> Meanwhile, the countries on the major transit routes into Europe are intensifying their crackdown on refugees. The parliament of Slovenia approved the deployment of its army to the border on Tuesday night. An initial 140 soldiers are being stationed on the border and will have the authority to detain refugees and issue orders to local residents.
> 
> Shocking scenes are playing out on the borders between Slovenia and Croatia, Hungary and Croatia and Macedonia and Greece. Refugees are wading through ice-cold rivers, knee-deep in mud, soaked to the bone by rain or shivering from cold in temporary tent camps without heating and often having to sleep overnight on the ground.
> 
> “This is inhumane. We fled from war, from destruction. We lost everything: our families, our children. The bombs killed us,” Haidar, who fled from Iraq and is currently stranded on the Greek-Macedonian border at Gevgelija, told the German public broadcaster ARD.
> 
> The situation facing refugees on the so-called Balkan route has worsened dramatically following the closure of the Hungarian-Croatian border last Friday. Since then, refugees have been forced to extend their travel through Slovenia in order to reach northern and central Europe.
> 
> Over 12,000 refugees arrived in Slovenia on Thursday, and a further 12,100 refugees remain in Serbia awaiting passage into Croatia.
> 
> A fire broke out at a hugely overcrowded refugee camp in the Slovenian border town of Brezice on Wednesday, burning the majority of the emergency tents. It remains unclear whether the fire was set by refugees in protest of the abysmal conditions at the camp, or was the result of refugees using fires to keep warm in the cold rain.
> 
> On Wednesday, Zeid Ra’ad Al Hussein, High Commissioner for Human Rights, accused the Czech Republic of violating the human rights of refugees in order to deter them from entering the country.
> 
> In a statement, Zeid said:
> 
> “According to credible reports from various sources, the violations of the human rights of migrants are neither isolated nor coincidental, but systematic. They appear to be an integral part of a policy by the Czech Government designed to deter migrants and refugees from entering the country or staying there.”
> 
> Measures cited by Zeid include the strip-searching of refugees in order to confiscate their money, which is then allegedly used to pay for their detention.
> 
> This week the EU opened the first “hot spot” internment camp on the Greek island of Lesbos. Refugees are to be registered there and have their asylum applications processed in expedited proceedings by officials from the Frontex border protection agency. The camp at Moria is expected to hold 2,500 people. But over the weekend, 5,000 new refugees arrived.
> 
> Last weekend alone, 16 refugees drowned on the crossing to Greece. On Friday, the Greek coast guard recovered the bodies of four children near the island of Kalymnos, and another boy remained missing. A further twelve refugees drowned near the Turkish coast when their boat capsized on the way to Lesbos.
> 
> According to the International Organization for Migrants, 473,000 refugees have arrived in Greece since the beginning of the year, overwhelmingly from the war zones in Syria, Afghanistan and Iraq. More than 150 have lost their lives.
> 
> Meanwhile, conditions confronting refugees stranded at the French port of Calais awaiting the chance to cross the Channel Tunnel have worsened catastrophically. The number of refugees in the camp has doubled to 6,000 in recent weeks. The refugees, including families with children, live in tents and huts they have built themselves.
> 
> “We stand on the verge of collapse,” said Jean-Francois Corty, director of French operations for Doctors of the World. The French government has proposed the construction of a new tent and container camp, but it would accommodate a mere 1,500 people and would not be ready until after winter.
> 
> The EU’s “humanitarian” response to the crisis has been largely nonexistent. The high-profile plans to resettle 160,000 refugees from Italy and Greece into other member countries has remained a dead letter, with just 19 refugees having been flown from Greece to Sweden. And from the much talked-about €2.8 billion for refugee aid, only a small fraction has been made available.
> 
> The original source of this article is World Socialist Web Site
> Copyright © Martin Kreickenbaum and Andre Damon, World Socialist Web Site, 2015



Further research into the sources listed in this article may be required to ascertain accuracy.

Having just been in Speyer, Germany, in the last week; the townspeople are preparing to accept a few refugee families and help in their integration into their town and society.   


More on LINK.


----------



## tomahawk6

Hondurian police arrested 5 Syrian men with stolen Greek passports.Just the tip of the iceberg I suspect.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-34864193


----------



## CougarKing

While global attention is focused on Syrian refugees, this article says other refugees such as Afghans are overlooked. 

Diplomat



> *Global Crisis: Afghanistan's Europe-Bound Refugees
> 
> 
> When it comes to seeking refuge, Afghans often get the short end of the stick in Europe.*
> 
> 
> By Benjamin David Baker
> November 14, 2015
> 
> “War is hell,” goes the well-known axiom attributed to General William Tecumseh Sherman often mentioned in conjunction with his infamous  “March to the Sea” in the twilight year of the American Civil War. Sherman knew what he was talking about: the Georgia Campaign destroyed much of the Confederacy’s infrastructure, but also caused severe hardship for the civilian population.
> 
> 
> Although much in warfare was changed since Sherman’s time, war is still hell for civilians caught in it. Millions of refugees are fleeing conflict areas in Syria, Iraq, and Afghanistan, searching for security and a better life for them and their children. Although most refugees end up sheltering either in or near their country of origin, over 750,000 are in or are believed to be trying to make their way to Europe this year.
> 
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## a_majoor

With the usual caveat that what they are calling "right wing" isn't anything of the sort (the nativists are mostly National _Socialist_ parties, so you would have to be in another universe for them to be "right" of you), European nativists and nationalists are gearing up for more electoral success:

http://www.businessinsider.in/Europes-anti-immigration-and-hard-right-parties-are-on-the-warpath/articleshow/49843744.cms



> *Europe's anti-immigration and hard-right parties are on the warpath*
> MIKE BIRD59NOV 19, 2015, 01.58 PM
> 
> It seems like everywhere you look in continental Europe, the hard right is gaining ground.
> Today, it's the turn of the Sweden Democrats.
> 
> In 2014, the hard-right party came in third place on 12.9% of the vote, shocking international commentators. By comparison, the party got just 5.7% of the vote in 2010, and 1.49% in 2006.
> 
> They've only been getting more popular since and on Thursday Yougov published a poll that puts the Sweden Democrats ahead on 26.7%, 5 points clear of any other party.
> 
> It's one of 7 polls since August that have put the party in the lead in one of the world's most open and liberal states. The Sweden Democrats have built support on the back of opposition to immigration in a country that has taken more refugees relative to the size of its population than any other European nation.
> 
> The Sweden Democrats are part of a group of European political figures and parties that don't all want to be associated with each other, but all share at least two common tenets: opposition to immigration and scepticism about the European Union. Some even advocate leaving the single currency.
> 
> Just like Sweden Democrats, many of these parties are seeing surging popularity. Germany's rightist and eurosceptic AfD just got their best polling result ever, hitting 10.5%. They're back in 3rd place as the public mood with regards to refugees becomes increasingly fearful.
> 
> Dutch polling likewise puts Geert Wilders' Party for Freedom not just in the lead for the next election (which must take place before March 2017), but 19 points clear of the next party.
> 
> In the rest of Europe, it's a similar story. Austria's Freedom Party have drawn or lead in every poll conducted for the last six months. Italy's regional hard-right Lega Nord's polling average is sitting at around 15%, after getting just 4.1% in the 2013 election.
> 
> In France, there's understandably been no polling since the brutal attacks in Paris on Friday night. But Front National leader Marine Le Pen, who has built up significant support on the same eurosceptic and anti-immigration platform, already led in most polls for the 2017 presidential election.
> 
> Le Pen has already demanded an immediate halt of all migrant flows into France since the attacks. Europe's hard-right is already riding high after months of refugee crisis headlines, and the brutal attacks on Paris could propel it even further.


----------



## a_majoor

More on the success of the National Socialists in European elections, in this case, France:

http://www.the-american-interest.com/2015/12/07/le-pen-fn-triumph-in-french-regional-elections/



> *Le Pen & FN Triumph in French Regional Elections*
> 
> The populist, anti-immigrant Front National triumphed in the first round of regional elections in France yesterday, coming in first in six out of the country’s 13 regions and winning 28 percent of the vote nationally. The center-Right Républicains came in second with 26.9 percent of the vote, finishing first in only four regions. The Socialists, who had held all but one of the regions, came in first in only three, with 23.3 percent of the vote. Marine Le Pen, the FN’s leader, won a crushing 40 percent of the vote in her race, and her niece Marion Maréchal-Le Pen, captured more than 40 percent in her region.
> 
> Marine Le Pen’s race is particularly interesting: In winning Nord-Pas-de-Calais-Picardie, she captured a historic stronghold of the socialist Left, while also putting herself on the path to govern the region with one of France’s most acute migrant problems. At the port of Calais, thousands of refugees and migrants huddle in a makeshift camp called “the Jungle,” trying to sneak into England—even returning after French attempts to relocate them. This situation, unsurprisingly, has led to exacerbated tensions between locals and the migrants.
> Le Pen’s victory in the heartland of the Left, however, is less surprising than one might think based on the “far-Right” label usually applied to the party. The FN has always been protectionist and socialist (really, how could one be a French nationalist in this day and age and not be?), and has recently gone out of its way to present itself as the savior of the French economic model. And to say that Le Pen’s victory is “interesting” is not the same as “good.” The FN remains a party with an ugly history of anti-Semitism that espouses anti-immigrant and anti-Muslim views and embraces Putin. Historically, France’s centrist parties have counted on exactly that ugliness to push voters towards them, betting that on the second round of ballots (which in this case come next week) voters would gravitate to whichever of them remained as the only acceptable alternative to the FN.
> 
> And indeed, the old impulse is still alive: The Socialists had called for the formation of a united bloc with Les Républicains ahead of the election. While Les Républicains leader Nicolas Sarkozy rejected the proposal, the Socialists announced that they were pulling several of their candidates from the second round of voting in hopes of limiting the FN’s gains, and several Les Républicains leaders endorsed the strategy: “When you are third, you pull out,” as ex-Prime Minister Jean-Pierre Raffarin put it.
> 
> But it may not work this time. Projections show the FN still winning at least four regions come next week, and that’s not surprising. The FN was already doing well before the Paris attacks, its surge fueled by the centrists’ steadfast refusal to address issues, starting with immigration, that the public cared about. Throw in a massive security failure and a “stay the course” message on immigration post-Paris, and it may well be enough to break through historic firewalls. Whether that will happen remains to be seen next week.



and from the same magazine:

http://www.the-american-interest.com/2015/12/06/jihadists-using-refugee-flows/



> *Jihadists Using Refugee Flows?*
> 
> Evidence accumulating that jihadi groups, including the one that planned the Paris attacks, are using the migration of hundreds of thousands of refugees to cover their own movements. The New York Times reports:
> 
> 
> The investigation into the Paris terrorist attacks, previously focused on jihadist networks in France and Belgium, has widened to Eastern Europe, with a Belgian federal prosecutor announcing Friday that one of the people suspected of terrorism traveled in September by car to Hungary, where he picked up two men now believed to have links to the carnage of Nov. 13.
> 
> The disclosure of a Hungarian connection has not only dramatically expanded the scope of the investigation but has also put a spotlight on the question of whether jihadist militants have concealed themselves in a huge flow of asylum seekers passing through Eastern Europe.
> 
> A statement issued by the Belgian federal prosecutor on Friday said that Salah Abdeslam, a former Brussels resident who is the only known survivor from three terrorist squads that killed 130 people in Paris, had made two trips to the Hungarian capital, Budapest, in a rented Mercedes-Benz a few weeks before the Paris attacks.
> 
> On a drive back to Western Europe on Sept. 9, he was stopped during a routine check at Hungary’s border with Austria and found to be transporting two men using what have since turned out to be “fake Belgian identity cards.”
> 
> Europe, which just a few years ago thought that it inhabited a post-historical universe in which nothing could ever go seriously wrong, is painfully waking up from the dream. It’s now crystal clear that one can’t combine a passive foreign policy with a legalistic adherence to absolutist ideals—that, for example, one can turn a blind eye to a disintegrating Middle East and North Africa while opening the gates to every refugee and migrant that the meltdown creates.
> 
> Not far behind this lurks the realization that a cosmopolitan and tolerant society can’t thrive if it admits millions of migrants who hate and despise cosmopolitan values. Still obscure to most European elites (and to their American counterparts) is the understanding that neither the values nor the liberties of liberal civilization can long flourish if the religious and spiritual foundations of that civilization are allowed to decay, and are treated with scorn and neglect by society’s leaders.
> 
> Today’s Western elites, in the U.S. as much as in Europe, have never been so self-confident. Products of meritocratic selection who hold key positions in the social machine, the bien-pensant custodians of post-historical ideology—editorial writers at the NY Times, staffers in cultural and educational bureaucracies, Eurocratic functionaries, much of the professoriat, the human rights priesthood and so on—are utterly convinced that they see farther and deeper than the less credentialed, less educated, less tolerant and less sophisticated knuckle-dragging also-rans outside the magic circle of post historical groupthink.
> 
> And while the meritocratic priesthood isn’t wrong about everything—and the knuckle-draggers aren’t right about everything—there are a few big issues on which the priests are dead wrong and the knuckle-draggers know it. Worse, as the mass of the people become more aware that the elites are too blind and too wrapped up in the coils of elite ideology to deal effectively with society’s most urgent problems, an age of demagogues is opening up around us. People need leaders; when the meritocratic priesthood seems incapable of providing leadership, people start looking elsewhere.


----------



## a_majoor

Interesting that Merkel, who grew up in former East Germany, seems unaware of Samizdat and word of mouth as means of idea and information propagation:

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2015/12/15/facebook-twitter-google-collude-with-german-government-to-censor-discussion-on-immigration/



> *Facebook, Twitter, Google Collude With German Government To Censor Discussion On Immigration*
> by CHARLIE NASH15 Dec 2015480
> 
> The two largest social networks, Facebook and Twitter, and the world’s largest search engine, Google, have teamed up with German law enforcement to delete “hate speech” within 24 hours in what is being seen as a last-ditch effort to silence public dissent about a gigantic wave of Syrian immigration.
> 
> The partnership to crack down on what Germany deems illegal speech comes after German law enforcement’s reported concerns about “racist abuse” posted to social media after the country’s huge and extremely controversial import of over a million Syrian refugees.
> 
> Justice Minister Heiko Maas is reported to have warned social networks that they must not become “a funfair for the far-right” and that “the benchmark to be applied will be German law and no longer just the terms of use of each network.”
> 
> Specialist teams will be used to track down, examine, and remove offending posts, and the process is not to take more than 24 hours.
> 
> After World War Two, all Nazi-related imagery and material was made illegal irrespective of context in Germany. All Nazi-related swastikas and salutes were replaced in the Wolfenstein video game remake, owing to this law.
> 
> Charlie Nash is a libertarian writer, memeologist, and child prodigy. When he is not writing, he can usually be found chilling at the Korova Milk Bar, mingling with the infamous. You can follow him on Twitter at @MrNashington.
> ['/quote]
> 
> Of course this will simply redirect anger and score points for German nativists and ultra nationalists. Cutting off information rarely works at all, and almost certainly does not work in your favour. To be even minimally effective, you need to impose "Great Firewall of China" sized restrictive infrastructure or assume a level of social control equal to that of the DPRK; hardly outcomes that anyone would think of as desirable.


----------



## a_majoor

The Dutch look like they are trying to recover the badass reputation they earned in the 15 and 1600's. On a more serious note, mass riots against the government (local in this case) almost certainly represents a huge disconnect between the "governors" and the "governed", which can only lead to trouble downrange (including the resurgence of National Socialist political parties and movements, with all that implies):

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3363895/Riot-police-fire-warning-shots-THOUSANDS-protesters-storm-site-planned-asylum-centre-1-500-migrants-Holland.html



> *Riot police fire warning shots as THOUSANDS of protesters storm the site of a planned asylum centre for 1,500 migrants in Holland *
> 
> Demonstrators went on the rampage in town of Geldermalsen last night
> They smashed through fence surrounding asylum camp, attacked police
> The angry crowd yelled 'No n****** here!' and 'foreign scum keep away'
> Town hall left looking like a 'battlefield' and councillors were forced to flee
> At least 14 people were arrested, several policemen were injured in melee
> 
> By ALLAN HALL IN BERLIN FOR MAILONLINE
> PUBLISHED: 10:53 GMT, 17 December 2015 | UPDATED: 04:53 GMT, 18 December 2015
> 
> Police had to fire warning shots into the air when thousands of Dutch protestors stormed the site of a planned asylum centre, shortly to open for 1,500 refugees.
> 
> The demonstrators went on the rampage in the small town of Geldermalsen last night in the worst riot of its kind in the Netherlands since the refugee crisis began.
> 
> A planned discussion about the imminent arrival of the migrants, staged by the town council, was abandoned in the chaos as the mob outside tried to storm the building. Councillors were forced to flee out of rear exits into police vans.
> 
> Thousands of rioters smashed the fences around a planned asylum centre in the Dutch town Geldermalsen in the worst riot of its kind
> 
> The mob, who left the town hall looking like a 'battlefield', yelled 'no n****** here!' and 'foreign scum keep away!'
> 
> Fences around the planned asylum camp were smashed down or cut through in the rioting. Police were pelted with bottles and fireworks before they drew their firearms and fired warning shots into the air.
> The crowd shouted 'no n****** here!' and 'foreign scum keep away!' and left the town hall looking like a 'battlefield' with broken windows and chipped brickwork.
> 
> Running skirmishes between youths and the police went on until the early hours of Thursday morning.
> 
> The mayoress, Miranda de Vries, said she was shocked at the violence caused by an estimated 2,500 people in the town of 27,000 that lies near the city of Utrecht.
> 
> It was by far the biggest and the most violent outbreak of anti-immigrant sentiment in the country.
> Deputy justice minister Klaas Dijkhoff responsible for managing Holland's intake of refugees, called the protestors 'un-Netherlanderish'.
> There were 14 arrests and several police officers were slightly hurt in the melees. A Dutch bomb squad had to be called in on Thursday morning to deal with a potentially lethal 'heavy' fireworks lodged in the town hall facade.
> 
> Thousands riot over asylum centre plans in the Netherlands
> 
> Police were pelted with fireworks and bottles as protesters stormed the planned asylum centre, soon to be home to 1,500 refugees
> 
> Running skirmishes between youths (pictured) and the police went on until the early hours of Thursday morning
> 
> 'It is very serious what happened tonight,' said a police spokesman. 'We going to investigate what exactly occurred.'
> Mayor de Vries said: 'Everyone from the council chamber is safe. And they tell people to be afraid of asylum seekers. Am I sad.
> 'The clearance of a council chamber in Geldermalsen due to disturbances is of coursen unheard of. If you want to express your opinion there is plenty of room for it. You don't express opinions by throwing fireworks.'
> 
> The plan for an asylum centre with a capacity for 1500 people for a period of 10 years is highly controversial for locals who fear there may be more trouble to come.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3363895/Riot-police-fire-warning-shots-THOUSANDS-protesters-storm-site-planned-asylum-centre-1-500-migrants-Holland.html#ixzz3uiVtSvGT
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## a_majoor

Sweden's citizens are now feeling their contract with the governing class is being broken, and the downfall of Sweden as the model "socialist state" will be very troubling for everyone (not the least being the Swedes themselves):

http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/6865/sweden-anarchy



> Sweden Descends into Anarchy
> by Ingrid Carlqvist
> November 13, 2015 at 5:00 am
> 
> Translation of the original text: Sverige på väg mot anarki
> Translated by Maria Celander
> 
> "You have to understand that Swedes are really scared when an asylum house opens in their village. They can see what has happened in other places." — Salesman for alarm systems.
> 
> Since Parliament decided in 1975 that Sweden should be multicultural and not Swedish, crime has exploded. Violent crime has increased by over 300% and rapes have increased by an unbelievable 1,472%.
> 
> Many Swedes see the mass immigration as a forced marriage: Sweden is forced to marry a man she did not choose, yet she is expected to love and honor him, even though he beats her and treats her badly. Her parents (the government) tell her to be warm and show solidarity with him.
> 
> "Are the State and I now in agreement that our mutual contract is being renegotiated?" — Alexandra von Schwerin, whose farm who was robbed three times. Police refused to help.
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a safe welfare state called Sweden, where people rarely locked their doors.
> 
> Now, this country is a night-watchman state -- each man is on his own. When the Minister of Justice, Morgan Johansson, encourages breaking the law, it means opening the gates to anarchy. Mr. and Mrs. Swede have every reason to be worried, with the influx of 190,000 unskilled and unemployed migrants expected this year -- equivalent to 2% of Sweden's current population. The number is as if 6.4 million penniless migrants who did not speak English arrived in U.S. in one year, or 1.3 million in Britain.
> 
> And the Swedes are preparing: demand for firearms licenses is increasing; more and more Swedes are joining shooting clubs and starting vigilante groups. After a slight dip in 2014, the number of new gun permits has gone up significantly again this year. According to police statistics, there are 1,901,325 licensed guns, owned by 567,733 people, in Sweden. Add to this an unknown number of illegal weapons. To get a gun permit in Sweden, you need to be at least 18 years old; law-abiding; well-behaved, and have a hunting license or be a member of an approved shooting club. In 2014, 11,000 people got a hunting license: 10% more than the year before. One out of five was a woman.
> 
> "There is also a high demand for alarm systems right now," says a salesman at one of the security companies in an interview with Gatestone.
> 
> "It is largely due to the turbulence we are seeing around the country at the moment." People have lost confidence in the State, he added. "The police will not come anymore. Truck drivers say that when they see a thief emptying the fuel tank of their trucks, they run out with a baseball bat. It is no use calling the police, but if you hit the thief, you can at least prevent him from stealing more diesel. Many homeowners say the same thing: they sleep with a baseball bat under the bed. But this is risky: the police can then say you have been prepared to use force, and that might backfire on you."
> 
> The salesman, who asked to remain anonymous, also spoke of Sweden's many Facebook groups, in which people in different villages openly discuss how they intend to protect themselves: "Sometimes you get totally freaked out when you see what they are writing. But you have to understand that Swedes are really scared when an asylum house opens in their village. They can see what has happened in other places."
> 
> One blog, detailing the consequences for the local population when an asylum facility opens, is aptly named Asylkaos ("Asylum Chaos"). There is a list of companies the reader is prompted to boycott; the blog claims these businesses encourage the transformation of Sweden to a multicultural society, and are therefore considered "hostile to Swedes."
> 
> At another security company, a salesman said that every time the Immigration Service buys or rents a new housing facility, his firm is swamped with calls. "The next day," he said, "half the village calls and wants to buy alarm systems."
> 
> Ronny Fredriksson, spokesman of the security company Securitas, said that the demand for home alarm systems first exploded about six years ago, when many local police stations were shut down and police moved to the main towns. This, he said, could result in response times of several hours. "More and more people now employ the services of our security guards. Shopping malls and stores in the city come together and hire guards. We are kind of like the 'local beat' cops of old."
> 
> Even though Securitas makes big money from the increased need for home security alarms and security guards, Fredriksson says they also are worried about the effect on society:
> 
> "The problem is that we too need the police. When our guards catch a burglar or a violent person, we call the police but the response times are often very long. Sometimes, the detainees get violent and quite rowdy. On occasion, the police have told us to release the person we have apprehended, if we have his identity, because they do not have a patrol nearby."
> 
> Even before the massive influx of migrants in the fall of 2015, Swedes felt a need to protect themselves -- and with good reason. Since the Parliament decided in 1975 that Sweden should be multicultural and not Swedish, crime has exploded. Violent crime has increased by more than 300%, and rapes have increased by an unbelievable 1,472%.
> 
> The politicians, however, ignore the people's fear completely. It is never discussed. Instead, the people who express concern about what kind of country Sweden has become are accused of xenophobia and racism. Most likely, that is the reason more and more people are taking matters into their own hands, and protecting themselves and their families to the best of their ability.
> 
> All the same, some people do not settle for that. It seems some people are trying to stop mass immigration to Sweden. Almost every day there are reports of fires being set at asylum houses. So far, miraculously, no one has been hurt.
> 
> These fires are set not only by Swedes. On October 13, a 36-year-old woman living in Skellefteå was convicted of setting fire to the asylum facility in which she herself resided. The woman claimed she lit a candle and then fell asleep. Yet forensic evidence showed that a combustible fluid had been doused throughout the room, and the court found beyond a reasonable doubt that she herself had ignited the fire.
> 
> The number of violent incidents at Sweden's Immigration Service facilities is now sky-high. In 2013, according to Dispatch International, at least one incident happened every day. When Gatestone Institute recently acquired the incident list for January 1, 2014 through October 29, 2015, that number had risen to 2,177 incidents of threats, violence and brawls -- on average, three per day.
> 
> The Swedish government, however, would apparently rather not talk about that. Foreign Minister Margot Wallström conceded, in an interview with the daily Dagens Nyheter that garnered international attention, that Sweden is, in fact, heading for a systemic breakdown:
> 
> "Most people seem to think we cannot maintain a system where perhaps 190,000 people will arrive every year. In the long run, our system will collapse. This welcome is not going to receive popular support. We want to give people who come here a worthy reception."
> 
> Symptomatic of Swedish journalists, this statement was tucked away at the end of the article. The headline was about how the political party that is critical of immigration, the Sweden Democrats Party (Sverigedemokraterna), is responsible for the asylum-housing fires. But foreign media, such as The Daily Mail and Russia Today, picked up Wallström's warning about a systemic collapse and ran it as the urgent news it actually is.
> 
> Nevertheless, in official Sweden, the imminent collapse is ignored. Instead, journalists exclusively focus on attacks by supposedly "racist" Swedes on refugee centers. To prevent new fires, the Immigration Service decided on October 28 that from now on, all asylum facilities would have secret addresses. And meager police resources will now be stretched even further -- to protect asylum seekers. Police helicopters will even patrol refugee centers. But considering there are only five helicopters available, and that Sweden's landmass is 407,340 square km (157,274 square miles), this gesture is effectively empty.
> 
> At a meeting with the Nordic Council in Reykjavik, Iceland, on October 27, Sweden's Prime Minister, Stefan Löfven, was questioned by his Nordic colleagues about the situation in Sweden. Löfven had recently said that, "We should have the option of relocating people applying for asylum in Sweden to other EU-countries. Our ability, too, has a limit. We are facing a paradigm shift." That comment led a representative of Finland's Finns Party (Sannfinländarna) to wonder, with a hint of irony, how mass immigration to Sweden, which for years Swedish politicians have touted as being so profitable, has now suddenly become a burden.
> 
> Another Finns Party representative, Simon Elo, pointed out that the situation in Sweden is out of control. "Sweden has great abilities, but not even the Swedes have abilities that great," Elo said.
> 
> When Löfven was asked how he is dealing with the real concerns and demands of the citizenry, his answer was laconic: "Of course I understand there is concern," Löfven said. "It is not easy. But at the same time -- there are 60 million people on the run. This is also about them being our fellow men, and I hope that viewpoint will prevail."
> 
> The daily tabloid Expressen asked Löfven about the attacks on asylum facilities. He replied, "Our communities should not be characterized by threats and violence, they should be warm and show solidarity."
> 
> As if such behavior can be forced.
> 
> Many Swedes see mass immigration as a forced marriage: Sweden is forced to marry a man she did not choose, yet she is expected to love and honor him even though he beats her and treats her badly. And on top of that, her parents (the government) tell her to be warm and show solidarity with him.
> 
> More and more Swedish commentators are now drawing the same conclusion: that Sweden is teetering on the brink of collapse. Editorial columnist Ivar Arpi of the daily Svenska Dagbladet, wrote an astonishing article on October 26, about a woman named Alexandra von Schwerin and her husband. The couple lives on the Skarhults Estate farm in Skåne in southern Sweden; they have been robbed three times. Most recently, they were robbed of a quad bike, a van and a car. When the police arrived, von Schwerin asked them what she should do. The police told her that they could not help her. "All our resources are on loan to the asylum reception center in Trelleborg and Malmö," they said. "We are overloaded right now. So I suggest you get in touch with the vigilante group in Eslöv."
> 
> What the police had called a "vigilante group" turned out to be a group of private business owners. In 2013, after being robbed more or less every night, they had decided to come together and start patrolling the area themselves. Currently, they pay a security firm to watch their facilities.
> 
> "On principal, I am totally against it," von Schwerin said. "What are the people who cannot afford private security to do? They will be unprotected. I'm sure I will join, but very, very reluctantly. For the first time, I feel scared to live here now. Are the State and I now in agreement that our mutual contract is being renegotiated?"
> 
> Commenting on the police's encouraging people to join vigilante groups, social commentator and former Refugee Ombudsman Merit Wager wrote:
> 
> "So, the Swedes are supposed to arrange and pay for their own and their families' security and keep their farms from being subjected to theft, even though that has up to now been included in the social contract -- for which we pay high taxes, to have police we can count on to protect us and apprehend criminals?! When did the social contract expire? October 2015? Without any notice of termination, since the tax-consuming party is not fulfilling its part of the deal? This should mean that our part of the deal - to pay taxes for public, joint services -- has also become invalid? If the social contract is broken, it is broken. Then it is musical chairs (lawlessness, defenselessness, without protection), and that means that each and every one of us should pay less taxes."
> 
> Ilan Sadé, lawyer and social commentator, wrote about the refugee chaos at Malmö Central Train Station on the blog Det Goda Samhället on October 27: "The authorities no longer honor the social contract." He described four large signs on display around the station that read "Refugee? Welcome to Malmö!" in four different languages.
> 
> "It is unclear who the sender of the message is, or, for that matter, who is in charge of the reception facility -- a number of barracks by the old post office in the inner harbor. Everything is utterly confusing. It could be Malmö City or the Immigration Service, but it might as well be 'Refugees Welcome,' or possibly a religious community. I think to myself that a government agency could not reasonably write like this, a correct and pertinent sign would say something like: 'Asylum seekers are referred to the barracks for information and further transport.' But I am probably wrong; Malmö City is the chief suspect communicant. ... The signs in and around the Central Station are symptoms of something incredibly serious: Role confusion and the decay of the constitutional state. And thus, that our authorities no longer honor the social contract."
> 
> In a post called Anarchy, blogger Johan Westerholm, who is a Social Democratic Party member and a critic of the government, wrote that the Minister for Justice and Migration, Morgan Johansson, is now urging authorities to "be pragmatic" about laws and regulations (concerning asylum housing for so-called unaccompanied refugee children). Westerholm stated that this is tantamount to the government "opening the gates to anarchy":
> 
> "Our country is founded on law; Parliament legislates and the courts apply these. Morgan Johansson's statement and his otherwise passive approach are testimony to how this, our kind of democracy, may fade into a memory very shortly. He now laid the first brick in the building of a state that rests on other principles. Anarchism."
> 
> If anarchy really does break out, it would be good to remember that there are nearly two million licensed firearms in Sweden. Sweden's shooting clubs have seen a surge in interest; many are welcoming a lot of new members lately.
> 
> Ingrid Carlqvist is a journalist and author based in Sweden, and a Distinguished Senior Fellow of Gatestone Institute. Follow Ingrid Carlqvist on Twitter.
> 
> Follow Ingrid Carlqvist on Twitter


----------



## a_majoor

Sweden finally ends its generous policy of accommodation, setting the conditions for everyone else in Europe to harden their borders lest the migrants shift direction. This year will see a great deal of turbulence and violence in Europe as the European nations struggle to deal with the importation of an alien culture in their midst. Expect even more gains by nativist political parties as well.

https://pjmedia.com/trending/2016/01/01/overwhelmed-by-migrants-sweden-throws-in-the-towel-as-europe-faces-general-permanent-terror-threat/



> *Overwhelmed by 'Migrants,' Sweden Throws in the Towel as Europe Faces 'General, Permanent Terror Threat'*
> BY MICHAEL WALSH JANUARY 1, 2016
> 
> German special police stand in front of the Munich, southern Germany, main train station Thursday evening, Dec. 31, 2015 after police warned of 'imminent threat' of terror attack and ordered two train stations to be cleared. (Sven Hoppe/dpa via AP)
> It's a Happy New Year in Europe, where the blowback from last summer's "refugee" crisis is already hitting the old continent hard. People have been killed and liberal ideals shattered, all because naifs like Angela Merkel preferred her fantasy version of Islam to the real, murderous, expansionist thing.
> 
> When the small, crumpled body of 3-year-old Alan Kurdi washed up on the Aegean coast Sept. 2, Europe’s humanitarian superpower sprang into action. Sweden’s prime minister headlined gala fundraisers, Swedish celebrities starred in telethons, and a country that prides itself on doing the right thing seemed to rally as one to embrace refugees fleeing for their lives.
> 
> But after taking in more asylum seekers per capita than any other nation in Europe, Sweden’s welcome mat now lies in tatters. Overwhelmed by the human tide of 2015, the center-left government is deploying extraordinary new border controls and slashing benefits in an unmistakable signal to refugees contemplating the long trek to Sweden in the new year: Stay out.
> 
> “We’re willing to do more than anyone else,” said Swedish Migration Minister Morgan Johansson. “But even we have our limits.”
> 
> Sweden has been hell-bent on replacing its native population of real Swedes with "Swedes" -- foreigners with Swedish passports from Africa, the Middle East and the Balkans, most often Muslims, in an effort to prove... what, exactly? Now, it seems, those limits have been reached.
> 
> The country’s dramatic shift threatens to wreak havoc all the way down Europe’s migrant trail in 2016 by setting off a domino effect in which countries seal their borders for fear that their neighbors will do the same.
> 
> Barriers have already risen across the continent, primarily in the transit nations for migrants traveling by land into wealthy Western Europe. Hungary lined its borders with razor wire, forcing this autumn’s unparalleled streams of humanity farther west into Croatia and Slovenia. In November, Macedonia introduced strict controls meant to filter out new arrivals from countries other than Syria, Iraq and Afghanistan. The policy has left thousands of people stranded in Greece.
> 
> But Sweden’s abrupt reversal is potentially far more consequential. Across Europe this year, two countries have stood out for their uncommonly generous reception policies: Sweden and Germany.
> 
> Now, Sweden is actively trying to keep people out, while German Chancellor Angela Merkel is under pressure from critics within her own center-right coalition to do the same after the country welcomed a record 1 million asylum seekers this year. During her Christian Democratic Party conference in December, she bowed to those critics, at least in part, saying that Germany needed to “palpably reduce” its refugee numbers.
> 
> Alas, too late!
> 
> German police are hunting seven suspected suicide bombers who planned to blow themselves up in Munich train stations during the New Year's Eve celebrations, it has been reported. French and US intelligence agencies are said to have given Germany the names of the seven suspects, thought to be from Iraq and Syria, and Munich police believe they may be linked to ISIS.
> 
> Police evacuated two Munich stations at around midnight after they were tipped off about a 'serious, imminent threat'. They both reopened early this morning. German police lifted the alert this morning, saying there was no longer a risk of an immediate attack, but armed police remained at Munich stations.
> 
> The BBC has more details, and an ominous warning:
> 
> "The situation has eased a bit again," said Bavarian Interior Minister Joachim Herrmann. Munich's main station and Pasing station reopened in the morning. He said the temporary closure had been necessary because the intelligence service had got a "specific" warning. That warning spoke of a threat from Islamic State (IS) suicide bombers.
> 
> Police say they are looking for "five to seven" suspects, believed to be Iraqis and Syrians.
> 
> But the state of alert now is "as it was before last night", Mr Herrmann told the Bavarian state broadcaster BR. He added that Europe was facing "a general, permanent terror threat."
> 
> It's easy to get murdered when you're already trying to commit suicide.


----------



## a_majoor

Massive crowds of "immigrants" flooding the downtown core and committing hundreds of sexual assaults, robberies and thefts isn't going to make the average person any happier about immigration, but what is really astounding is the attitude of the authorities in trying to cover up what is shaping up to be a serious crime problem. This ins't limited to Germany, and it will be illuminating (and horrifying) once the full scale and scope of this finally comes out. Don't forget that British authorities kept quiet to prevent being caused of racism and over a thousand girls were raped in Rotherham over a period of years, and the San Bernadino shootings might have been prevented if the neighbours who saw suspicious activity had called the police rather than worry that they might be accused of "profiling" or "Islamophobia", resulting in 14 dead.

The German people may very well turn more to the nativist and ultra nationalist political movements (wrongly called "right wing" in the article) in order to "do something" about a problem they perceive and the political system clearly wants to bury. Trying to be evasive and shutting down social media discussion will only add fuel to the fire, with potentially dire results.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/12090750/German-law-should-be-toughened-to-ease-deportation-of-migrants-says-Angela-Merkel.html



> *Germany will deport migrants who break law, warns Angela Merkel as thousands join anti-Islam protest*
> By Justin Huggler, in Cologne, video source APTN5:39PM GMT 09 Jan 2016
> 
> Angela Merkel for the first time signalled a change in her “open-door” refugee policy on Saturday, as police admitted that a "majority" of those suspected of sex attacks in Cologne were asylum-seekers or illegal immigrants.
> 
> New figures released disclosed the scale of the violence in the city on New Year's Eve, which showed 30 more sexual assaults than were previously reported.
> 
> Cologne Police said that 379 offences were committed on that night, of which 150 were sexual assaults.
> "Those in focus of criminal police investigations are mostly people from North African countries," police said in a statement. "The majority of them are asylum-seekers and people who are in Germany illegally."
> 
> After a meeting with her party on Saturday, Mrs Merkel promised that her government would amend the law to make it easier to deport asylum-seekers who commit crimes.
> 
> “We have to consider when someone forfeits their right to our hospitality,” said Mrs Merkel. “When crimes are committed, and people place themselves outside the law, there must be consequences.”
> 
> Under current rules, asylum-seekers can only be expelled if they are sentenced to three years or more in prison.
> Privately, Mrs Merkel is said to be deeply disturbed by reports that refugees were among those who sexually assaulted some 150 women in the heart of Cologne, while outnumbered police looked on helplessly.
> 
> “I sometimes hear it said I’m happy that so many refugees are coming,” she is reported to have said at a meeting with political allies in Bavaria this week. “I don’t see this as a success of mine.”
> 
> The remarks were in stark contrast to her earlier optimism about the influx to Germany, which has taken in far more migrants than any other European country. Her welcoming stance and 'we can do it' slogan irritated many Germans, uneasy about the arrival of some 1.1 million migrants last year.
> 
> Both critics and supporters of the chancellor are warning the Cologne attacks show the scale of the challenge Germany faces in integrating the asylum-seekers.
> 
> Hundreds of supporters of the anti-immigration Pegida movement marched through the centre of Cologne yesterday. Lutz Bachmann, the group’s leader, is campaigning on the slogan "Rape Refugees not Welcome".
> 
> Some of the demonstrators hurled bottles and firecrackers at the police, they accuse of failing to prevent assaults during New Year's festivities in the western city. Officers used water cannons to try to disperse those gathered.
> 
> Questions are being asked about why it took more than a week for the authorities to acknowledge that asylum-seekers are among the suspects in the attacks, amid claims of a cover-up.
> 
> Bild newspaper has published allegations that police forces around the country are under orders not to report crimes involving refugees to the press.
> 
> Wolfgang Albers, the Cologne police chief, was removed from his post this week after he repeatedly insisted there was no evidence asylum-seekers were involved.
> 
> But Bild quoted a senior police officer in Frankfurt as saying it was standard policy to keep offences by asylum-seekers from the media.
> Das Bild's homepage on Friday night
> 
> “There are strict orders from the chiefs not to report offences by refugees,” the unnamed officer said. “We are only allowed to answer if journalists ask specifically about such incidents.”
> 
> The Frankfurt authorities said police spokesmen had been told to be careful when speaking about asylum-seekers.
> “Press spokesmen were warned the far-Right could exploit cases involving refugees to stoke sentiment against those seeking protection,” Michael Shaykh, a spokesman for the Hesse state interior ministry, said.
> 
> The newspaper claimed it had evidence of a similar policy in North Rhine-Westphalia, where Cologne lies, and elsewhere in the country.
> Guten Morgen! Auf unserer Titelseite heute: Das geheime Polizei-Protokoll zu #koelnhbf! https://t.co/nROuCSixNV pic.twitter.com/FCsGbVZjq5
> — BILD (@BILD) January 7, 2016
> 
> Many in Germany are asking how such a serious outbreak of sexual assualts in a major European city went unreported by the national press for five days.
> 
> Part of the answer appears to lie in a press release issued by the Cologne police on New Year’s Day.
> 
> “Relaxed atmosphere: celebrations largely peaceful,” it read. It is now clear that the events of the previous evening were anything but “relaxed” or “peaceful”.
> 
> Police appear to have been aware that trouble was brewing as early as 9pm. Spiegel magazine on Saturday published an interview with a senior officer in the Cologne police who said he was told at a briefing about a crowd of some 400 to 500 “drunk and aggressive” men in the square between the main station and the cathedral.
> 
> Only 80 police were on duty in the area, despite more being available, the officer told the magazine. At around 10.50pm he arrived at the scene to find the crowd had grown to 1,000 to 1,500, and many were throwing fireworks at people.
> 
> The officer was shocked that the crowds took no notice of police. “We were nothing to them, completely irrelevant,” he said.
> He heard over the radio that a plainclothes policewoman operating undercover to catch pickpockets had herself been sexually assaulted. Heavily outnumbered uniformed officers had unable to protect her.
> 
> Revellers heading into the city centre to see in the New Year found themslves in the middle of this crowd. “Women were forced to run the gauntlet, like you can’t described,” according an internal police report leaked to newspaper this week. Victims have described being groped, beaten and having their underwear torn from their bodies.
> 
> It now appears clear police were aware many of those in the crowd were asylum-seekers. “I am Syrian. You have to treat me kindly. Mrs Merkel invited me,” one of them told officers according to the leaked report. Another tore up his residence permit before officers’ eyes of police, and told them: “You can’t do anything to me, I can get a new one tomorrow”.
> 
> Police checked the identity of 71 suspects that night, and the majority were carrying registration documents as asylum-seekers who had recently arrived in Germany, according to a second leaked police report.
> 
> At around 11.15pm police decided to clear the area. They encountered heavy resistance and it took 40 minutes. But it appears the worst sexual assaults took place after the clearance, as the crowd moved into the back streets.
> 
> At one point during the night, police in the nearby city of Duisburg offered to send reinforcements to help the overwhelmed Cologne force. For reasons that remain unclear, the offer was refused.
> 
> More than 170 women have now come forward to file criminal complaints about that night,120 of them for sexual assault.
> But in the days that followed, most of Germany had no idea what had happened in the heart of one of its biggest cities, as the events went almost completely unreported.
> 
> In fact the truth began to emerge on social media within hours. One of the first accounts was posted on the Facebook page of Nett-Werk Köln, a group of around 140,000 members who more usually share tips on party venues and advertise missing cats.
> More information emerged on Twitter, and the local Cologne newspapers began to report the story, but still the national media stayed away. Hans-Peter Freidrich, a former interior minister, has accused the media of imposing a “news blackout” and operating a “code of silence” over negative news about immigrants.
> 
> Editors have replied that they were following the official account of the Cologne police that the night had been “peaceful”. But it has also emerged that even after the story hit the national media, guests on public service television were asked not to mention asylum-seekers in interviews about the Cologne assaults.
> 
> A week after the incidents, government ministers and the Cologne authorities were still insisting there was no evidence refugees were involved. On Friday, suspicions against then were confirmed for the first time, when the federal police said asylum-seekers are among 31 people it is seeking in connection with events inside the station that night. They are wanted for physical violence and theft, but not for sexual assault.
> 
> Now, however, the taboo has been broken, and Mrs Merkel’s critics have seized on the suspected involvement of asylum-seekers as evidence of the failure of her “open-door” refugee policy.
> 
> “The pressure generated by the images and stories from Cologne makes business as usual impossible,” Spiegel said. “Even if it were now proved there was not a single refugee from the million of last year among the perpetrators, that wouldn’t change a thing.”
> More immediately alarming for Mrs Merkel is the criticism from her politcal allies.
> 
> “We have to openly and honestly acknowledge that parallel societies have obviously formed and integration doesn’t work everywhere,” Markus Söder,the Bavarian finance minister, said.
> 
> Calls are mounting within Mrs Merkel’s own Christian Democrat (CDU) party for a change of course.
> “Cologne has changed everything,” Volker Bouffier, the state prime minister of Hesse and a senior figure in the party, said.
> 
> “The mood of the party base is at rock bottom,” Carsten Linnemann, a senior MP is reported to have told colleagues at a party meeting. “Cologne shows that if the influx remains so high, integration will not work.”
> 
> “Law and order is regularly the number one competence of the CDU in voter surveys.If Merkel cannot deliver a functioning state she will lose votes,” Karl-Rudolf Korte, professor of political science at Duisburg-Cologne university, said.
> 
> “Mrs Merkel has recognised the danger,” Philipp Wittrock wrote in Spiegel, “What happened at the New Year has the potentialto change the already tense atmosphere in the country for good, to sow mistrust where there was good will — and to do massive political damage to the chancellor herself.”
> 
> “We must check again and again whether we have done everything necessary in regard to deportation from Germany,” Mrs Merkel has said.
> 
> But lawyers warn that even if the government makes it easier to deport asylum-seekers, it would still be blocked from returning them to countries such as Syria where their lives would be at risk. Even safer countries of origin could refuse to take their citizens back.
> Meanwhile reports of new incidents continue to emerge. Four Syrians have been arrested in the southern town of Weil am Rhein for the gang rape of two teenage girls on New Year’s Eve. News of the arrests was not made public until journalists who had received a tip-off pressed police. It has since emerged one of those arrested is a 21-year-old refugee who has been granted asylum in Germany. The other three are teenagers.
> 
> In the city of Bielefeld a crowd of 500 men forced their way into a night club and assaulted women on New Year’s Eve, according to Westfalen-Blatt newspaper. It was not clear whether they included asylum-seekers.
> In the city of Hamburg, 108 women have now come forward to report assaults and robberies on New Year’s Eve.
> And asylum-seekers are still flooding into Europe. The German interior ministry believes another 1m will attempt to cross Turkey to Europe this year, according to Spiegel.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The German people may very well turn more to the nativist and ultra nationalist political movements (wrongly called "right wing" in the article) in order to "do something" about a problem they perceive and the political system clearly wants to bury. Trying to be evasive and shutting down social media discussion will only add fuel to the fire, with potentially dire results.


Putin's*** plan continues apace ... 


> My plan:
> 1 Fund Assad's slaughter to make refugees
> 2 Fund anti refugee parties in EU
> 3 Get Pro-Putin fascists popular
> 4 Get them elected



*** - At least the plan as laid out by someone running a satirical Putin Twitter feed, anyway  ;D


----------



## a_majoor

Sweden seems to have been making even greater attempts to sweep their problems under the rug. I am wiling to entertain this might be an "active measure" by Putin, but would suspect that the mores likely cause is high ranking people attempting to cover up the incompetent results of their overly idealistic thinking. While leftist economic disasters have generally been successfully hand waved away by blaming the Americans or capitalism, sexual assault and other crimes are right "in your face" and much harder to explain away. If Putin is capable of using active measures to inflame the situation more to his advantage, then he is a brilliant opportunist.

Even without the possible entry of outside parties, politicians and bureaucrats who attempt to ignore the pressing concerns of the citizenry invite a response which is not going to be to their (or possibly our) liking. Marnie Le Pen, Donald Trump and the Ford Brothers represent one aspect of the response that we should expect to see:

http://nyheteridag.se/exposing-major-pc-cover-up-in-sweden-leading-daily-dagens-nyheter-refused-to-write-about-cologne-like-sex-crimes-in-central-stockholm/



> *Exposing Major PC Cover-up in Sweden – Leading Daily Dagens Nyheter Refused to Write About Cologne-like Sex Crimes in Central Stockholm*
> 
> STOCKHOLM The Cologne sex assault on New Year’s Eve, where groups of Arab and North African men groped more than a hundred German women, has shocked Europe this last week. But a very similar incident, with a large number of perpetrators and victims, took place in the Swedish capital last summer. That incident however was silenced by large Swedish newspapers and media companies, despite repeated attempts from police officers to contact journalists. This is how leading Swedish newspaper Dagens Nyheter tried to cover up a politically inconvenient sex assault story.
> 
> Nyheter Idag is now able to disclose in detail how major Swedish newspaper Dagens Nyheter deliberately covered up stories about widespread sexual abuse in central Stockholm in connection with a concert in the Kungsträdgården public square this August. “The mere suspicion that the abuse has been considered as difficult to describe involves a betrayal of the victims”,the newspaper writes about the event, almost six months later.
> 
> On Saturday August 15th, the nationally acclaimed and outspoken feminist artist Zara Larsson headlined the youth festival ‘We Are Sthlm” with a crowded concert in Kungsträdgården in central Stockholm. Thousands of young people were in attendance to take part in the event during the last summer nights of the year.
> 
> But for an unknown number of young girls the festival soon became a nightmare. Hordes of young men pressed against young girls, fondled and tried to cop a feel over and under skirts, pants and shirts. There were severe sexual assaults happening right in front of the stage, where artists such as Larsson and rapper OIAM performed.
> 
> During a single night police and security guards had to intervene against around 90 younger males, but even adult men took part in the abuse, says an eye witness to Nyheter Idag. The eye witness has professional experience from working at the Stockholm Police Department as a psychologist.
> 
> The police officer tried to contact Dagens Nyheter several times: “They never called again”
> 
> The psychologist who knew of what had happened in Kungsträdgården contacted journalist Hanne Kjöller at Dagens Nyheter, by, among other things, e-mail on August 17. The psychologist says he specifically turned to Kjöller because he knew that she had previously written about controversial topics.
> 
> “She was very interested and listened until I told her that all the boys and men that were apprehended were young asylants (unaccompanied is the terminology used by Swedish authorities) from Afghanistan and Syria. I sensed that she changed the tone (of her voice). But she also said that she would contact the police”, he tells Nyheter Idag.
> 
> Kjöller got the phone number to one of the police officers who were on duty during the event in Kungsträdgården and could provide a recollection of the events. Nyheter Idag has talked with the police officer who Kjöller talked to in August, and he was eager to tell Dagens Nyheter about the massive cases of sexual assault against young girls in central Stockholm.
> 
> “She sent a text message to me once, early on, where she wrote that she was looking for me, she wanted to talk. After that, I tried to get in touch with her, but that was when things started to get awry. She answered sometimes, said she would get back to me. But it never amounted to anything. She was interested in it for half day or a day, then she wasn’t anymore”.
> 
> The officer explains that he worked for several evenings during this week in Kungsträdgården square. He tells of how he and his colleagues had to apprehend a large number of young men who sexually assaulted girls, in large part unaccompanied refugees from Afghanistan.
> The police officer, who has worked as a police officer for over 20 years, emphatically states several times that the events in Kungsträdgården were systematic and extensive in number. This was what he wanted to tell Hanne Kjöller of Dagens Nyheter.
> 
> “We got in touch and talked briefly, and she said she would call back, which she did not. So I looked for her, she did not call back. I tried to reach her at another time, but I never heard back from her again. I called several times, cannot say exactly how many. It was over a three or four day period”.
> 
> “The editor at DN dismissed the story as SD falsity”
> 
> Time passes and a new year begins – it’s now 2016 and the brutal and massive sexual assaults against young girls that August evening in Kungsträdgården is completely unknown to the public.
> But then something happens, a rumor that goes viral on blogs in Germany spreads to the so-called “alternative media” in Sweden. After a day, traditional media in both Germany and other European countries start to report on the same issue.
> 
> It is, of course, the Sex Attacks in Cologne on New Year’s Eve.
> 
> It came to grow into a major scandal after police initially did not report on the large number of sexual abuses and rapes that occurred on the New Year’s Eve. A police chief was fired and it has been speculated why there was so much silence initially, despite all the sexual assaults. But the scandal was a fact and just over a week into the year, there is no way avoiding the subject – are authorities and the media deliberately trying to cover up sexual abuse carried out by men with migrant backgrounds?
> 
> Now something happens at newspaper Dagens Nyheter.
> 
> The journalist Hanne Kjöller tries to establish contact with the psychologist on January 7th about the events in Kungsträdgården nearly five months earlier. She writes an e-mail to the psychologist. “Would like to get in touch with you again after what happened in Cologne during the New Year holidays,” she writes. In the e-mail conversation it is apparent that she learned of the sexual assaults in Kungsträdgården already on August 17th, but is only now ready to give attention to what happened.
> 
> She also calls the psychologist and records a message on his voicemail.
> 
> “We had contact in August. Now, after what happened in Cologne, I would like to talk to you again. It got stuck on certain things when we were doing this in August”, says Kjöller in the voicemail.
> 
> Then they get in contact with each other again. The incident in Kungsträdgården was suddenly a very pressing matter for Hanne Kjöller to report on, says the psychologist to Nyheter Idag.
> 
> “Hanne Kjöller contacted me again yesterday because of the events in Germany, she said it gave her a bad feeling. She was fidgeting when I asked her why she never contacted the police and never wrote an article”, says the psychologist.
> 
> He says that Kjöller claims she never got hold of the police, and that is why no article was ever published in Dagens Nyheter about the incident in Kungsträdgården. But the psychologist also says that he’s been given a different explanation. That Kjöller over the phone told him that “the editor for the Stockholm section of Dagens Nyheter had taken charge of the case herself, and (the editor) considered the story to be “SD fabrications” (SD, or Sweden Democrats, are a populist anti-migration party that for a long time has been at odds with Swedish mainstream media).
> 
> “She (Kjöller) said that her editor had used the term ‘SD fabrications’ or ‘SD falsifications’, something like that. I remember that detail specifically”, says the psychologist.
> 
> The psychologist takes out his mobile phone, his fingers dances over the touch screen. He is upset because of the way he thinks Dagens Nyheter has handled the issue. In a text message, sent from Hanne Kjöller, she is basically apologizing for the critically important story not having been published.
> 
> “But a warm thanks for your tip. I am sorry that we didn’t use it in a better way. Hanne”, the text message reads.
> 
> Dagens Nyheter: “A betrayal of the victims”
> 
> January, Saturday 9th 2016 Dagens Nyheter runs an article with the headline “Women’s right to party safely cannot be sacrificed”. The article is written by freelance writer Lasse Wierup, Hanne Kjöller’s colleague at Dagens Nyheter. In the article the incident in Kungsträdgården is now mentioned for the very first time.
> 
> “One of the police officers who took part in the command, and had to give a lot of time in support of the victimized girls, says that the whole incident was considered very sensitive. The young lads that were sent away were judged to be mostly unaccompanied (asylum seekers or refugees)”, writes Wierup.
> 
> Then Wierup continues, pondering why the events haven’t been covered in the media previously. He claims it’s “unclear” (why that is), despite that his colleague Hanne Kjöller, according to the psychologist, explained that the editor at Dagens Nyheters Stockholm section earlier dismissed the whole story as “SD fabrications”.
> 
> “Why the widespread sexual harassments, in the midst of central Stockholm, with some minor exception, were left in a media shadow, is unknown to me. But the very suspicion that the sexual assaults were considered awkward to (write about) is a betrayal of the victims”, writes Wierup in the very same newspaper that covered up the whole incident to begin with.
> 
> After Wierups article is published, some readers are catching on. Andreas Ericson, editor at the now-canceled magazine Neo, is pondering on Twitter if Dagens Nyheter is withholding some information.
> 
> “The information about we are sthlm raises a couple of questions. Were crimes reported? Was there any criminal investigation?”
> 
> “The details are sketchy and the source is anonymous. But Wierup has a good eye. The (incidents) were going on “night after night”. Were the news desks told about it?”
> 
> 
> Hanne Kjöller: “I feel betrayed”
> 
> When Nyheter Idag calls Hanne Kjöller to ask why there wasn’t any article published about the massive cases of systematic sexual assaults in Kungsträdgården she first gets quiet. She then explains that this is an issue that she doesn’t care to discuss.
> 
> “I can’t talk to you about what my sources have said to me. I can’t confirm or deny anything”.
> 
> Nyheter Idag explains to Kjöller that we are privy to e-mail conversations and text messages between her and the psychologist. Nyheter Idag also explains that the psychologist have told how he feels that she and Dagens Nyheter have obfuscated, covered up, the events that took place in Kungsträdgården. And so Nyheter Idag asks Kjöller to yet again explain how it happened that a story about such serious abuse was never published.
> 
> “I’m not going to answer that. No, no, no. I don’t want to talk to you”, Kjöller says and hangs up.
> 
> Shortly after the phone conversation with Nyheter Idag Kjöller calls the psychologist. He doesn’t answer but she leaves a voice mail. On the recording Kjöller explains how she feels betrayed because the psychologist talked to Nyheter Idag about how he feels Dagens Nyheter obfuscated the incident in Kungsträdgården.
> 
> “Hello, this is Hanne Kjöller. I just had a phone call by a journalist and I feel I would need to talk to you. There may be a couple of misunderstandings, and in addition to that I feel pretty betrayed that you’ve exposed this conversation that you and me had. But please call me as soon as you hear this”, said Kjöller on the voice mail.
> 
> A short while after the voice mail the psychologist returns Kjöllers phone call. He’s now upset and makes a point that he doesn’t consider Kjöller the one being betrayed. It is instead all those girls that were sexually assaulted – something Dagens Nyheter chose not to report on despite knowing the story.
> 
> When Lasse Wierup then writes in Dagens Nyheter that he doesn’t know why the incident in Kungsträdgården were left in “media shadow”, it only fuels the disappointment the psychologist feels.
> 
> “The news tip didn’t get the editor for the Stockholm desk excited”
> 
> When the psychologist in the phone conversation with Kjöller mentions that she previously stated that the editor had dismissed the story as “SD fabrications”, Kjöller says that it wasn’t what she said. Instead she clarifies. What she doesn’t know is that the whole conversation is recorded.
> 
> “I said that the editor for the Stockholm desk didn’t get excited about this lead. And I left two leads the same day. One she went with, which I can’t even remember what it was”, explains Kjöller on the phone.
> 
> Psychologist: “She didn’t go with the lead about how girls were systematically exposed to this and how 90 young lads were apprehended and that it went on every night during this festival? That didn’t have any news value? Do you want me to believe that? Listen to yourself, listen to what you are saying!”
> 
> “You don’t even listen to what I am saying. She probably did a judgment call on the credibility in this…”, Kjöller replies.
> 
> Psychologist: “But it’s so easy to check! You just got to call the police and get their incident reports. With a phone call you could’ve verified whether I was telling the truth or not!”
> 
> “It’s really weird that you feel this… That you don’t want to go public with your name”, says Kjöller.
> 
> The conversation continues and Kjöller makes it into about how the psychologist isn’t prepared to speak openly, with his name, about what has happened.
> 
> The psychologist explains to Nyheter Idag that he wants to be anonymous due to circumstances related to his job. Nyheter Idag have been given access to emails, text messages and voice mails from Hanne Kjöller.
> 
> The psychologist also says he’s contacted two other media outlets through e-mail to tell his account of the incident in Kungsträdgården. He didn’t get any response, thus he gave up on noticing media about what took place last summer.
> 
> TwitterFacebook3K+G


----------



## a_majoor

More on how European and American societies are handling the Immigration issue differently. There really is a much different set of cultural assumptions, and American may still be best able to deal with growing numbers of migrants (especially now that more are coming from the middle east). This article also discusses the various issues associated with large numbers of migrants arriving at your shores, with potential lessons for Canada as well:

(Part  one)

http://douthat.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/01/13/ten-theses-on-immigration/?module=BlogPost-ReadMore&version=Blog%20Main&action=Click&contentCollection=Opinion&pgtype=Blogs&region=Body&_r=0



> *Ten Theses on Immigration*
> JANUARY 13, 2016 1:55 PM January 13, 2016 1:55 pm
> 
> My Sunday column argued, fairly strenuously, that mass immigration on the scale of the last two years will put more stress on the politics and culture of Germany than any prudent statesman should accept, and that the German government should do everything in its power to not only limit migration but actually restrict asylum rights and begin deportation for some of the migrants who have already arrived.
> 
> This is unlikely to happen; even less likely is the resignation of Angela Merkel, which I concluded the column by suggesting would be appropriate at this point. But whatever comes in Germany it seems very likely that immigration, and with it what the former National Review editor John O’Sullivan calls “the national question,” will dominate European and American debates for at least as long as the refugee emergency continues in the Middle East and North Africa. And since the immigration debate has long been dominated at the elite level by voices that blend an economistic view of immigration as always and everywhere a net plus with a cosmopolitan-utilitarian view of open borders (or something close) as a humanitarian obligation, it seems worth laying out some premises that I think ought to underly the conservative alternative to that consensus.
> 
> First, though, two links, one on the European debate and one on the American, which I think provide a useful survey of the issues that ought to matter to the right (and not only to the right). First, this Ben Schwarz essay in the latest issue of The American Conservative, arguing that mass immigration is unraveling English customs and norms and identity with unforeseeable results. Second, this Reihan Salam essay in National Review on U.S. immigration policy, making a case for “a new melting-pot nationalism … to counter the ethnic and class antagonisms that threaten our society today.”
> 
> Now to my own premises:
> 
> 1. The nation-state is real, and (thus far) irreplaceable. Yes, the world of nations is full of arbitrary borders, invented traditions, and convenient mythologies layered atop histories of plunder and pillage. And yes, not every government or polity constitutes a nation (see Iraq, or Belgium, or half of Africa). But as guarantors of public order and personal liberty, as sources of meaning and memory and solidarity, as engines of common purpose in the service of the common good, successful nation-states offer something that few of the transnational institutions or organizations bestriding our globalized world have been able to supply. (The arguable exception of Roman Catholicism is, I fear, only arguable these days.) So amid trends that tend to weaken, balkanize or dissolve nation-states, it should not be assumed that a glorious alternative awaits us if we hurry that dissolution to its end.
> 
> Nor should it be assumed that immigration can save nation-states from their own internal difficulties, because …
> 
> 2. Immigration is a perilous solution to demographic decline. One of the common right-of-center cases for mass immigration, offered by politicians like Jeb Bush and optimistic economists alike, is that in an age of falling birthrates the West needs migrants to sustain its economies and support its welfare states. (“New Germans who are today being fingerprinted as their asylum claims are processed will tomorrow care for the elderly and pay the taxes that fund a generous welfare state,” The Economist promised last fall.)
> 
> This is true up to a point, but its logic assumes that immigrant assimilation goes reasonably well — that immigrants find it relatively easy to learn the language, to adapt (at least up to a point) to Western social norms, to find and hold jobs in a post-industrial economy, and that they don’t simply become another set of  clients of the welfare state they were supposed to save. And under conditions of demographic decline the pressure to adapt will necessarily be weaker, because there are simply fewer natives around to define the culture into the new arrivals are expected to assimilate. (In the German case, as my column suggested, a few more years of migration at this pace could forge a rising generation in which Middle Eastern and North African immigrants are actually a near-majority.) In which case the odds of fragmentation and balkanization go up, because …
> 
> 3. Culture is very real, and cultural inheritances tend to be enduring. Present-day America attests to that fact: We pride ourselves (justifiably) on our success assimilating immigrants, but centuries after their arrival various immigrant folkways still define our country’s regions and their mores. The Scandinavian diaspora across the upper Midwest still looks a great deal like Scandinavia — hardworking, gender egalitarian, with high levels of civic trust, higher-than-average educations and incomes, etc. The cavaliers, servants, and slaves migration to Tidewater Virginia obviously still shapes the Deep South’s entrenched hierarchies of race and class. The Scots-Irish migration to Appalachia and its environs is still heavily responsible for America’s sky-high-by-Western-standards murder rate. And of course the wider world is full of similarly striking case studies.
> 
> What this implies is that accepting immigrants from a particular country or culture or region involves accepting that your own nation, or part of your own nation, will become at least a little more like their country of origin. With small or slow migrations this may only happen at the margins and it may be swamped by other effects; with large or swift migrations it may happen in more significant ways. But whether the immigrants are coming from Asia or Latin America or the Middle East or North Africa, you will be able to see in those regions at least some foretaste of their impact on your own society. And what you see matters, because …
> 
> 4. Cultural commonalities help assimilation; cultural differences spur balkanization. That is, the more a foreign-born population has in common with the nation it’s entering — in terms of everything from language to religion to family structure to education levels to cultural habits — the more easily it can make itself truly at home in its adopted country.
> 
> And these commonalities are a complex, in which no single variable is necessarily a trump. For instance, race and racism are obviously potentially powerful obstacles to assimilation. But as Schwarz points out, the English experience suggests that racial differences need not preclude immigrant success in cases where other cultural variables favor integration:
> 
> Take a black immigrant from Jamaica in the 1950s. He—the first New Commonwealth immigrants were overwhelmingly men—was probably Anglican, likely cricket-playing, and quite possibly a wartime veteran of the British armed forces or merchant navy. Had he been schooled, he would have learned England’s history and been introduced to its literature. (Probably owing to these commonalities, today’s black Caribbean population has the highest rate of intermarriage with British whites of any minority group.) The cultural distance that separated him from a white British native was almost certainly smaller than is the chasm that today separates a white British resident of, say, Sheffield from her new neighbor, a Roma immigrant. Yet that immigrant, having almost certainly arrived from Bulgaria, Slovakia, or Romania, would be classified by UK immigration authorities as a European Union migrant—EU citizens enjoy the unfettered right to live and work in Britain—and would therefore be presumed “white” by researchers making extrapolations from immigration data.
> 
> Likewise, immigrants whose ethnicity (or race or religion) looks similar on a bureaucratic spreadsheet can have very different trajectories depending on where they’re actually coming from. A “South Asian immigrant” immigrant fleeing Idi Amin’s purge of Uganda’s Indian petit-bourgeoisie is not a “South Asian immigrant” from rural Kashmir. A “Muslim immigrant” from Istanbul is not a “Muslim immigrant” from eastern Syria is not a “Muslim immigrant” from Afghanistan.
> 
> This means, in turn, that the “multicultural” vision of society beloved of the contemporary left can take an almost infinite varieties of forms —and the crucial question for determining the shape and direction of that society is not necessarily how many cultures are represented and welcomed, but which ones, in what numbers, and at what pace. Which matters because …


----------



## a_majoor

(part 2)



> 5. Punctuated immigration encourages assimilation; constant immigration limits it. Salam’s essay makes this point well:
> 
> In Replenished Ethnicity, Stanford sociologist Tomás Jiménez argues that one of the main differences between the Mexican-origin population in the U.S. and the white-ethnic descendants of immigrants who arrived in the early 1900s is that because mass European immigration ended more than 80 years ago, Italian Americans do not generally find themselves in social worlds dominated by recent Italian immigrants. The result is that Italian-American identity is largely symbolic and optional, and Italian Americans are perceived as indistinguishable from other white Anglos. The end of immigrant replenishment led to sharp increases in inter-ethnic marriages for Italian Americans and other white ethnics. Mexican Americans, in contrast, are part of an ethnic community that until recently was constantly being replenished by new Mexican arrivals, which in turn has sharpened the distinctiveness of Mexican identity.
> 
> This dynamic applies to other ethnic groups as well. In 2007, Zhenchao Qian of Ohio State and Daniel T. Lichter of Cornell found that over the course of the 1990s, the percentage of Asians marrying whites, and Hispanics marrying whites, fell sharply, a development they attribute to rising immigration. As the size of an ethnic group increases, in-group contact and interaction increases. This in turn strengthens in-group ethnic solidarity while reducing intermarriage.
> 
> This effect is particularly strong, as Schwarz notes, when marriage itself becomes a transmission belt for migrants, as it has been for many people (especially women) passing from the Muslim world to England:
> 
> Two-thirds of British Muslims only mix socially with other Muslims; that portion is undoubtedly higher among Pakistanis and Bangladeshis specifically. Reinforcing this parallel life is the common practice of returning “home” for a few months every two or three years and an immersion in foreign electronic media. Integration into a wider national life is further hindered—and the retention of a deeply foreign culture is further encouraged—by the fact that most Pakistani marriages, even if one spouse is born in Britain, essentially produce first-generation-immigrant children: the one study that measured this phenomenon, conducted in the north England city of Bradford, found that 85 percent of third- and fourth-generation British Pakistani babies had a parent who was born in Pakistan. (Incidentally, that study also found that 63 percent of Pakistani mothers in Bradford had married their cousins, and 37 percent had married first cousins.)
> 
> This pattern applies to economic assimilation as well: The one place where even the most pro-immigration economists generally concede that new immigration drags down low-skilled wages is among the previous cohort of immigrants. Thus the faster immigrant populations replenish themselves, the more slowly they can hope to gain ground economically relative to natives.
> 
> When critics of open immigration raise this point, the rebuttal is often that well, the immigrants themselves tend to favor more immigration, so we should defer to their ethnic solidarity rather than trying to impose our view of their economic best interests. But deferring to their ethnic solidarity is a good way to ensure that assimilation happens very slowly, because …
> 
> 6. Cosmopolitanism is unusual; tribalism comes naturally. The Western way of life – economically individualistic, voluntaristic in religion, defined by nuclear families rather than extended clans – was already unusual (WEIRD, in the jargon of sociologists) by human standards before the current era of mass migration. But it did not aspire to a pure cosmopolitanism: the “individualistic” Westerner in 1960 could still rely on various commonalities (religious, linguistic, social, sexual) handed down from the pre-liberal French or English or Teutonic past. (Schwarz notes the fascinating research showing that English schoolchildren had been playing the same games since the 12th century A.D.)
> 
> Now, though, there is a palpable sense in the liberal circles that in the ideal society everyone would be a true citizen of the world, a dilettante of culture and religion, equally comfortable around neighbors of any race or faith or background, with no unchosen preferences or loyalties.
> 
> One need not delve into, say, Robert Putnam’s research on diversity and the decline of social trust to see that this is not in fact how most people wish to live. (The recent statistic, somewhat shocking to the creative class, that even in our highly-mobile and deracinated America most people live within eighteen miles of their moms, should tell you something about the resilience of tribe even in a late-modern WEIRDo society like ours.) And if the only model of assimilation you offer new arrivals to your society is a cosmopolitan ideal that’s both unattainable and unattractive to many people, and if at the same time your immigration policies make it relatively easy for them to reject that ideal and build a permanent tribal enclave instead – well, you shouldn’t be surprised if that’s what they choose to do.
> 
> Nor should you be surprised that this, in turn, provokes greater tribalism among native dissenters from a pure cosmopolitanism – be they stark dissenters like Trump voters or Le Pen supporters, or milder dissenters like the sixty-three percent of German women who now feel that Germany’s has welcomed too many migrants in the last year. Which brings us to the next point:
> 
> 8. Native backlash against perceived cultural transformation is very powerful, and any politics that refuses to take account of it will fail. Even if you suppose, that is, that mass immigration would be an unalloyed good in a world where Western populations could manage to overcome their (or what you think of as their) bigotry and nativism and racism, in the world that actually exists politicians have to account for those forces and not simply assume that the right Facebook rules and elite-level political conspiracies can perpetually keep a lid on populism. If you make choices that very predictably empower the National Front or Pegida or Trump, you cannot wash your hands of those consequences by saying, “oh, it’s not my fault that my fellow countrymen are such terrible bigots.” The way to disempower demagogues is not to maintain a high-minded moral purity that’s dismissive of public opinion’s actual shape; it’s to balance your purity with prudence, so as to avoid handing demagogues issues that might eventually deprive you of power entirely, and render all your moral ambitions moot.
> 
> In this vein, Tyler Cowen has suggested that because it courts backlash so brazenly, the open borders movement might not necessarily be good for open borders in the long run. But one could go further and say that extremely liberal immigration policies might not be good for liberal norms, period, in the long run. Which matters because …
> 
> 9. Liberal societies are not guaranteed survival. Francis Fukuyama’s “end of history” is an excellent descriptive frame for the contemporary developed world, but it is not an infallible prophecy. The liberal order has been remarkably resilient, the alternatives still look deeply unappealing – but one cannot assume that this pattern will continue indefinitely, or make political choices as though liberalism, pluralism and democracy are fixed features of the modern landscape, rather than still-contingent things.
> 
> Which does not mean that liberal societies should be governed in an apocalyptic mood, or that a perpetual “one percent doctrine” should guide leaders facing any policy dilemma. But it does mean that political stability is not something that statesmen can simply take for granted, or leave out of their equations when they think through the long-term consequences of their choices. And when you combine the factors discussed above – the resilience of cultural identity, the power of tribalism, the risks of backlash – then mass immigration on the scale we’ve seen recently in Europe, particularly combined with what may be a long era of relative economic stagnation, offers of the most plausible drivers for a near-future breakdown in liberal norms. So it’s an area where statesmen should proceed with greater caution than they would in normal policy debates, rather than recklessly pushing the fast-forward button on potentially destabilizing trends.
> 
> But how much caution depends on context, and here it’s important to stress that …
> 
> 10. Europe and America are different. I’ve made this point before, but it deserves reiteration: All of the reasons for caution about mass immigration apply on both sides of the Atlantic, but they don’t apply in the same way. America has a longer history of successful assimilation, a melting-pot and mongrel culture that makes hyphenated identities easier to integrate, a geographical separation that (even now) makes it easier to manage immigration flows, and a tradition of religious pluralism that probably offers more room for, say, a conservative Islam to grapple with modernity than does the post-Christian laicité that’s official in France and unofficial elsewhere in Europe.
> 
> We also aren’t just a narrow sea away from an array of broken, chaotic, fundamentalism-ravaged societies, and we don’t face the kind of demographic mismatch with Latin America that Europe faces with Africa. Immigration enthusiasts on the right often overstate and oversentimentalize the “Catholic values” that Latin American migrants share with religious conservatives in the U.S., but there is no question, none, that much of Latin America has more in common culturally with the contemporary U.S. than the Iraqi hinterland has in common with contemporary England — or at least the parts of England that haven’t become, as Schwarz puts it, “metaphorical foreign encampments” within a late-modern society.
> 
> As someone who is (obviously) skeptical of the elite-level consensus on immigration’s benefits, I’m glad to see the G.O.P. and conservatism tilting away from George W. Bush/Rubio-Schumer “comprehensivism” on immigration policy. But I also think that the stampede to Trumpism is being unduly influenced by a conflation of the American and European situations. Europe faces a real, potentially deep and epoch-defining crisis — a refugee problem that could threaten the very foundations of the continent’s post-Cold War order. America faces a much more normal sort of policy quandary, to which the ideal political response could reach the destination that Salam proposes in his essay — sharper limits on low-skilled migration and a more Canadian or Australian approach to immigration as, effectively, recruitment  — without huge and wrenching shifts, mass deportations, religion-specific entry bans, and all the rest of the Trumpian bill of goods.
> 
> So while we should be guided, no less than Europe, by a greater prudence than our leadership has shown to date, we should also recognize that what is (for Germany especially) now a crisis Over There remains as yet an opportunity for us.


----------



## a_majoor

An article translated from Swedish. The police are now classifying crime statistics to mask the numbers of crimes committed by migrants:

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vf.se%2Fnyheter%2Fallman%2Fbrott-som-beror-flyktingar-hemligstamplas&edit-text=
http://www.vf.se/nyheter/allman/brott-som-beror-flyktingar-hemligstamplas



> *Crimes involving refugees, confidentiality*
> Varmland
> More crimes occurred in Sweden in the wake of refugee flows last year. But how many crimes involving refugees have police classified.
> 
> Related
> 
> Events at the refugee accommodation, confidentiality
> - There is more crime, there are new crimes and perpetrators. There are simply many more people, says Thomas Mellberg, commanding manage Alma, that the special event called the police.
> 
> But how many have done is secret. In December, called VF to take part of all so-called event reports for the special criminal codes or related codes as they are called in the police, with the offenses that occur on the county's refugee accommodation as well as cases where the Lodging victims of crime. But, unable to take part in these events or even find out how many there are. It is classified by the Police Authority. The lawyers refer to case reports belonging to the special event, called Alma, who started last autumn and that is about the refugee situation in the country.
> 
> • Why can not the public by what happened on the Lodging?
> 
> - I can answer questions about Alma that I work with. How the decision looks and is made is not my thing, says Thomas Mellberg.
> 
> - But I do say that as soon as this special event is terminated, it is likely to do before February is over, we will most probably be considerably more open about it.
> 
> No one else in the police authority can or will not answer. Thomas Mellberg is the person who the press department will be set up on an interview.
> 
> The police set up a special event occurs and then, according to Thomas Mellberg. It makes Alma special is that it covers such a long period of time.
> 
> - It is unique and has never happened before. But we have never seen so large flows of refugees as we have done for now in Sweden.
> 
> In Alma gather incident reports and crime reports in from all over the country belonging to the special criminal codes and analyzed. To see if it is possible to draw some conclusions in order to change the work, explains Thomas Mellberg.
> 
> • How have refugee flows affected the Swedish police work?
> 
> - There is a new crime in that there are new people and there are more violations. There are simply more people. And it happens mainly in small regions with long run-times is that there a number one priority alarm about abuse, for example, it takes so long to get there, for example, crime prevention work that otherwise would be indulged, will suffer .
> 
> • How to tackle police it?
> 
> - My speculation is that it may require a reallocation of resources within the police, but it is a dialogue that ultimately the Commissioner has Regional Directors


----------



## George Wallace

Trouble in the Port of Calais:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Port Of Calais Closes As Migrants Storm Ship
> Sky News
> 23 January 2016
> 
> The Port of Calais had to be temporarily closed after scores of migrants stormed on to a ship in the hope of reaching the UK.
> 
> About 50 migrants made their way on to a P&O-operated vessel called Spirit of Britain.
> 
> The company described it as a "security incident" and reported that its vessels were delayed by 90 to 120 minutes.
> 
> Police attended the breach, which lasted about four hours.
> 
> DFDS Seaways tweeted late on Sunday afternoon: "The Port of Calais has been temporarily closed due to a migrant invasion, as soon as they are cleared the Port will re-open."
> 
> The shut-down followed a protest march in support of the migrants that was reportedly attended by 2,000 people.
> 
> A statement from the Port of Dover during the disruption said: "The Port of Calais is currently experiencing migrant activity which has caused disruption to ferry services. Therefore services to and from Calais via the Port of Dover are affected, but DFDS Seaways services are still running to Dunkirk as normal.
> 
> "The Port of Dover remains open for business, but the duration of this disruption to services remains unknown."
> 
> In August, the UK and France reached an agreement aimed at stopping security breaches and easing the migrant crisis.
> 
> The latest incident coincided with Jeremy Corybn's visit to the migrant camps in Calais and Dunkirk where thousands of people are sleeping rough - his first foreign trip as Labour leader.
> 
> He said the conditions would be a "disgrace anywhere" - and that thousands of people were living in a "sea of mud".



More on LINK.


----------



## a_majoor

More front line reporting:

http://www.therebel.media/watch_16_year_old_german_girl_tells_merkel_you_have_killed_germany_describes_her_experience_with_muslim_refugees


----------



## GAP

She makes a case


----------



## Jarnhamar

http://www.europeanguardian.com/81-uncategorised/immigration/698-zwickau-germany-refugees-masturbate-and-defecate-in-public-pool


> Germany: Migrants masturbate and defecate in public pools


Think I'm going to go ahead and cross Germany off my list of countries to visit in the foreseeable future.  Actually make that all of Europe.


----------



## George Wallace

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> http://www.europeanguardian.com/81-uncategorised/immigration/698-zwickau-germany-refugees-masturbate-and-defecate-in-public-poolThink I'm going to go ahead and cross Germany off my list of countries to visit in the foreseeable future.  Actually make that all of Europe.



It isn't that bad; just be careful where you decide to go.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> http://www.europeanguardian.com/81-uncategorised/immigration/698-zwickau-germany-refugees-masturbate-and-defecate-in-public-poolThink I'm going to go ahead and cross Germany off my list of countries to visit in the foreseeable future.  Actually make that all of Europe.



You're getting worse than my wife: I think she is beginning to feel that venturing anywhere out of North America is impossible .. and even to have doubt about anything in N.A. South of the Mason-Dixon line ???


----------



## Kilo_302

Let's not get hysterical here. This article is about the US but it definitely applies to Europe, where the memories of many people seem to be short. 

https://theintercept.com/2015/11/18/syrian-jews-refugees/



> During the 1930s and early 1940s, the United States resisted accepting large numbers of Jewish refugees escaping the Nazi terror sweeping Europe, in large part because of fearmongering by a small but vocal crowd.
> 
> They claimed that the refugees were communist or anarchist infiltrators intent on spreading revolution; that refugees were part of a global Jewish-capitalist conspiracy to take control of the United States from the inside; that the refugees were either Nazis in disguise or under the influence of Nazi agents sent to commit acts of sabotage; and that Jewish refugees were out to steal American jobs.
> 
> Many rejected Jews simply because they weren’t Christian.
> 
> In recent days, similar arguments are being resurrected to reject Syrian refugees fleeing sectarian terrorists and civil war.
> 
> From talk radio to the blogosphere to leading American politicians, anti-Syrian rhetoric claims that refugees are simply ISIS infiltrators; that migrants are Muslim invaders seeking to establish a “global caliphate” and impose Sharia law on America; and that Syrian refugees are lying about escaping violence and are focused instead on abusing the American welfare system.
> 
> And in a rehash of history, politicians are arguing that only Christian, not Muslim, refugees from Syria should be welcomed.
> Jews as dangerous revolutionaries and communists
> 
> “I have heard on good authority that an Executive order has given immigration authorities permission to let down the usual bars in favor of the so-called Jewish refugees from Germany,” declared Julia Cantacuzene, a Republican activist in New York, according to a front page New York Times article that ran on May 18, 1938. Cantacuzene, the granddaughter of President Ulysses Grant and an ardent opponent of President Franklin Roosevelt, claimed that the Soviet revolution occurred only because Communist agents had snuck into Russia to “instill their insidious poison onto the Russian people.” She claimed that the same would happen here: “Under these lax regulations, many Communists are coming to this country to join the ranks of those who hate our institutions and want to over throw them.”
> 
> During congressional debate in 1940, John B. Trevor, a prominent Capitol Hill lobbyist, argued against a proposal to settle Jewish refugees in Alaska, claiming they would be potential enemies — and charging that Nazi persecution of the Jews had occurred “in very many cases … because of their beliefs in the Marxian philosophy.” Trevor had notably helped author the Immigration Act of 1924, a law designed to curb Jewish migration from Eastern Europe, in part because of anarchist Jewish Americans of Russian descent including Emma Goldman.
> 
> Rep. Jacob Thorkelson, a Republican from Montana, warned at the time that Jewish migrants were part of an “invisible government,” an organization he said was tied to the “communistic Jew” and to “Jewish international financiers.”
> 
> William Dudley Pelley, a leading anti-Semite and organizer of the “Silver Shirts” nationalist group, claimed that Jewish migration was part of a Jewish-Communist conspiracy to seize control of the United States. Pelley, whose organization routinely used anti-Semitic smears such as “Yidisher Refugees” and “Refugees Kikes,” attracted up to 50,000 to his organization by 1934. James B. True, an anti-communist activist affiliated with the Silver Shirt movement, coined the term “refu-Jew” to mock refugees, according to researcher David S. Wyman, the author of Paper Walls: America and the Refugee Crisis 1938-1941.
> 
> George Van Horn Moseley, a retired general active in Christian nationalist groups, traveled the country warning that Jews were financing a communist revolution, and that citizens should arm themselves for a coming confrontation. He also protested the resettlement of Jewish refugees and called for forced sterilization of refugees that had arrived in the country.
> 
> Breckinridge Long, the assistant secretary of state who was responsible for a series of actions in 1940 and 1941 that tightly restricted Jewish refugee migration into America, was influenced heavily by the idea that Jews were communist infiltrators. According to Wyman, Long’s diary referred to his opponents as “the communists, extreme radicals, Jewish professional agitators, refugee enthusiasts.” After reading Adolf Hilter’s Mein Kampf, Long wrote that it was “eloquent in opposition to Jewry and to Jews as exponents of Communism and chaos.”
> Jews will leech resources from America
> 
> American voices just as prominent call for Syrian refugees to be settled elsewhere — anywhere but here — anti-Semites used a similar strategy to reject Jewish refugees.
> 
> Charles Coughlin, a right-wing Catholic priest who was one of the most popular radio voices during the 1930s, regularly smeared Jewish refugees as foreign agents. Coughlin’s magazine, Social Justice, argued that there is “no well-founded reason for transporting [Jewish refugees] to America. … Soviet Russia, which now claims to be the most prosperous nation in the world, would be an ideal haven for them.”
> 
> Sen. Robert Reynolds, a Democrat from North Carolina and an outspoken opponent of Jewish migration, claimed Jews were “systematically building a Jewish empire in this country,” and often argued that Jews were alien to American culture. “Let Europe take care of its own people,” Reynolds argued, “we cannot care for our own, to say nothing of importing more to care for.”
> 
> Reynolds disseminated his nativist views through a publication he founded called the Vindicator. The publication carried headlines about the “alien menace” such as “Jewish Refugees Find Work,” “Rabbi Seeks Admission of One Million War Refugees,” and “New U.S. Rules Hit Immigration of German Jews.” Defending himself against critics, Reynolds told Life magazine that he simply wanted “our own fine boys and lovely girls to have all the jobs in this wonderful country.”
> 
> Rep. J. Will Taylor, a Tennessee Republican, argued that the New Deal showed more concern for European refugees than for the 10 million American refugees that walked city streets in desperation, according to researcher Wesley Greear of East Tennessee State University.  Similar arguments were advanced by Sen. Rufus Holman, an Oregon Republican, and Rep. Martin Dies, a Texas Democrat.
> Jewish Refugees as a Fifth Column
> 
> President Roosevelt, who was slow to respond to the need to accept more Jewish refugees during much of World War II, fueled the political opposition’s “fifth column” conspiracies by repeatedly warning that Nazi agents might pose as refugees to gain entry into the country.
> 
> The State Department played a key role in fanning fears. Julian Harrington, the head of the visa division, argued that Germany had coerced refugees to spy for the Nazis. Both the Washington Post and New York Times promoted the accusation.
> 
> Roosevelt himself publicly imagined how Jewish refugees might be pressured into acting as Nazi agents. “We are frightfully sorry, but your old father and mother will be taken out and shot,” Roosevelt said during a press conference.
> 
> As Reason magazine’s Jesse Walker reported on Tuesday, the press also fanned these fears. The Saturday Evening Post told its readers that Nazis “disguised as refugees” were working around the world as “spies, fifth columnists, propagandists or secret commercial agents.”
> 
> As paranoia about a fifth column of Nazi infiltrators spread, legislators reacted with a series of anti-immigrant and anti-refugee legislation. The 76th Congress, from January 1939 to January 1941, fielded 60 anti-alien proposals, according to Henry L. Feingold, author of Politics of Rescue. One such proposal, from Rep. Stephen Pace, a Georgia Democrat, demanded that “every Alien in the United States shall be forthwith deported.”
> 
> The bills were supported by the American Legion, the Daughters of the American Revolution, and a number of Christian and nationalist organizations.
> 
> The editors of The Nation and the New Republic challenged the State Department to prove a single instance of coerced espionage involving Jewish refugees, according to researcher Wesley Greear. The State Department supplied no such evidence.
> 
> As Walker also noted in his article, historian Francis MacDonnell concluded that “Axis operations in the United States never amounted to much, and the Federal Bureau of Investigation easily countered the ‘Trojan Horse’ activity that did exist. … Though the Germans practiced espionage, sabotage, and subversion in United States, their efforts were modest and almost uniformly unsuccessful.”
> 
> But fearmongering against Jewish refugees certainly influenced public opinion. As the Washington Post’s Ishaan Tharoor reported this week, a poll published by Fortune magazine in July 1938 found that fewer than 5 percent of Americans believed that the United States should encourage refugees fleeing fascism. A poll taken in January 1939 found that 61 percent of Americans opposed the settlement of 10,000 refugee children, “most of them Jewish,” in the United States.
> 
> By 1941, the United States severely restricted refugee resettlement, in part through the Smith Act, which gave individual American consuls power to deny refugee visas, and gave Breckinridge Long, the assistant secretary of state who opposed Jewish migration, greater control of refugee policy.
> 
> As nativist voices were triumphing over refugee policy, over 6 million Jews were exterminated during the Nazi reign of terror.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> You're getting worse than my wife:


You should send her on a trip over to Germany alone to prove how silly shes being.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

As a matter of fact, Jarnhamar, she actually travels to Germany for her job at least once a year, usually more. And when there, uses the local transit system, etc. She speaks German at a functional level and for looks, would pass for a native.

And I would not want to be the guy who tried anything on her ... if he lived to see the next day. Hell hath no fury like my wife's hand-to-hand combat.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> .
> And I would not want to be the guy who tried anything on her ... if he lived to see the next day. *Hell hath no fury like my wife's hand-to-hand combat.*



And yet



			
				Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I think *she is beginning to feel that venturing anywhere out of North America is impossible*



 Just maybe she's on to something 


Really though you have to admit the stories filtering out of Europe are pretty serious. I'd say the only thing more serious is the organized attempt to hide them.


----------



## a_majoor

The organized attempts to hide things are now in high gear, as various social media platforms like FaceBook are busy taking down anything which can fall under nebulously defined "hate speech". The video of a young German girl explaining how she is now living in fear is a prime example of what is being targeted, but there are also examples on this thread of things like police reports being classified, no more announcements of buildings being designated as Refugee welcome centers (the ones which are designated burn down with alarming frequency) and a blackout in crime reporting on names or identities of criminals, lest the fact that some of them are refugee/migrants be revealed.

I suspect this is counter productive, rather than diffusing anger it will bottle it up like building a head of steam in a boiler with the emergency releif valve blocked or disabled. The end results will not be pretty.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

yes they are feeding and preparing the ground for the very groups of far-far right nationalists that they are trying to counter.


----------



## a_majoor

As if things could not get any worse, now threatening to punish people for protecting themselves. The ultra-left nativist parities will have  field day with stories like this:

http://www.thelocal.dk/20160126/danish-teen-fought-off-her-attacker-with-pepper-spray-now-shell-face-fine



> *Danish teen fought off her attacker - now she'll face fine*
> Published: 26 Jan 2016 15:34 GMT+01:00
> 
> A 17-year-old girl who was physically and sexually attacked in Sønderborg will herself face charges for using pepper spray to fend off her assailant.
> 
> Danish nightclub accused of 'pure racism' (20 Jan 16)
> Danish women report harassment by refugees (13 Jan 16)
> 
> The teenager told police that she was attacked in central Sønderborg on Wednesday at around 10pm by a dark-skinned English-speaking man. She said the man knocked her to the ground and then unbuttoned her pants and attempted to undress her.
> 
> The girl was able to save herself from further assault by using pepper spray on the attacker, but now she may be the one who ends up in legal trouble.
> 
> “It is illegal to possess and use pepper spray, so she will likely be charged for that,” local police spokesman Knud Kirsten told TV Syd.
> 
> The case has sparked a backlash among some Danes who point to increasing reports of sexual harassment in Sønderborg and other Danish cities at the same time that police say they are stretched too thin to properly carry out their duties.
> 
> Numerous readers wrote in the comments section on TV Syd’s story about the incident that they would be willing to pay the girl’s fine, which will most likely be 500 kroner.
> 
> The man who attacked the 17-year-old fled from the scene and has not been charged.
> 
> Sexual assaults have been in the news in Sønderborg recently after several women in the town reported earlier this month that they sometimes feel harassed by the aggressive behaviour of some male asylum seekers and refugees at the local asylum centre.
> 
> It is not known, however, if the assailant in this latest incident was an asylum seeker or refugee.
> 
> In related news, a nightclub in Sønderborg is now barring guests from entering if they cannot speak Danish, English or German. Other Danish nightclubs are also reportedly considering similar moves.
> 
> Note to readers: Due to a translation error, the story originally described the attacker as "wearing dark clothing" when in fact he was described as being "dark-skinned". We regret the error.


----------



## George Wallace

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35425735

This should prove interesting:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> BBC News
> *Sweden to expel up to 80,000 failed asylum-seekers*
> 
> Sweden expects to expel up to 80,000 asylum-seekers whose applications have been rejected, the country's interior minister has announced.
> 
> Anders Ygeman said that charter aircraft would be used to deport the migrants over several years.
> 
> "We are talking about 60,000 people but the number could climb to 80,000," Mr Ygeman told Swedish media.
> 
> Some 163,000 migrants applied for asylum in Sweden in 2015, the highest per capita number in Europe.
> 
> Of the approximately 58,800 cases processed last year, 55% were accepted.
> 
> Earlier on Wednesday, Greece's government responded to allegations in a draft European Commission report that it had "seriously neglected" its obligations to control the external frontier of Europe's passport-free Schengen zone.
> 
> Greek government spokeswoman Olga Gerovasili accused the Commission of "blame games" and said it had failed to act on a programme agreed last year to relocate tens of thousands of migrants and refugees stranded in Greece.
> 
> *Where Europe is failing on migrants*
> 
> 
> The 28 member states have not agreed on an EU-wide mechanism for relocating migrants, meant to ease the burden on Greece and Italy. Only small groups have been relocated so far - and several states in Central and Eastern Europe refuse to accept migrants
> 
> The Schengen agreement on freedom of movement is in jeopardy - Hungary fenced off its borders with Serbia, Croatia and Slovenia; meanwhile Germany, Austria, Denmark, Sweden, Norway and France also reimposed border controls
> 
> The Dublin regulation, under which refugees are required to claim asylum in the member state in which they first arrive, is not working effectively. Countries are no longer sending back migrants to their first point of entry to the EU
> 
> Thousands of migrants - many of them Syrian war refugees - still arrive daily from Turkey
> 
> Processing of asylum applications is slow and there is a big backlog - so reception centres are overcrowded
> 
> Germany - the main destination for migrants - is rethinking its open-door policy, partly because of outrage over assaults on women in Cologne at New Year
> 
> 
> Sweden earlier this week became the latest of a number of European nations to see tensions over migrants heightened by violence. A 15-year-old asylum seeker was arrested in Molndal, near Gothenburg, after a 22-year-old asylum centre employee was stabbed to death.
> 
> Migration officials say 35,400 unaccompanied minors sought asylum in Sweden in 2015, five times the number in 2014.
> 
> In neighbouring Denmark, meanwhile, the government this week approved legislation to seize the valuables of refugees in the hope of limiting the influx of migrants.
> 
> Some have likened the Danish proposals to the confiscation of gold and other valuables from Jews by the Nazis during the Holocaust.



Maps and more on LINK.


----------



## jollyjacktar

It looks as if the pot has finally boiled over in Sweden.  This may snowball.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3423968/Mobs-hundreds-masked-men-rampage-Stockholm-central-station-beating-refugee-children.html


----------



## a_majoor

And now using manipulation of the media to attempt to stymie government anti terrorism efforts. Look for more of that over here as well:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/terrorism-in-the-uk/12132054/Organised-campaign-to-hobble-anti-terror-fight.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> *Muslim extremists' 'campaign of lies' to undermine the government's fight against terror*
> Activists spreading fear and confusion among Muslims over ministers' Prevent policy
> Andrew Gilligan By Andrew Gilligan10:49PM GMT 30 Jan 2016
> 
> An organised campaign to undermine Britain’s fight against terrorism can be revealed today.
> Islamist activists linked to Cage, a group known to sympathise with terrorists, are using coordinated leaks to mainstream news organisations, including the BBC, to spread fear and confusion in Muslim communities about the Government’s anti-terror policy, Prevent.
> 'To inoculate children against radicalisation, teachers need to encourage free-flowing debate inside schools...'
> 
> Investigations by the Telegraph reveal that several widely reported recent stories about Prevent are false or exaggerated – and many of the supposedly “ordinary Muslim” victims are in fact activists in the campaign, known as Prevent Watch. The stories include a claim which became a cause célèbre for Prevent’s opponents – that a Muslim schoolboy from London was “interrogated like a criminal” for using the phrase “ecoterrorism” in class.
> 
> The boy’s mother, Ifhat Smith, who took the story to the media, presented herself as a traumatised ordinary Londoner. She is in fact an activist in the Prevent Watch campaign and a key figure in the Islamist Muslim Brotherhood, which believes in replacing secular democratic government with Islamic government.
> 
> In a “scathing” court judgment to be published shortly, Mrs Smith’s legal claim against her son’s school and the Government has been dismissed as baseless and she has been ordered to pay £1,000 for wasting court time.
> 
> In November, the BBC reported that the east London council of Waltham Forest had mistakenly released the first names of some primary school pupils thought at risk of radicalisation.
> 
> The release came as the result of a parent’s Freedom of Information Act request for correspondence about Prevent. The parent concerned, Haras Ahmed, described Prevent as “a disaster from start to finish”, and said he was “appalled [that] children’s data, such sensitive data, are released.”
> 
> However, a council spokesman said that the names had been blocked out in the release sent to Mr Ahmed but that the information sent had been “manipulated by a third party to reveal the blocked-out names.”
> 
> • Children 'profiled' with 'counter extremism' questionnaire
> • Extremist 'infiltration' in hospitals, schools and civil service to be investigated
> 
> In the coverage, Mr Ahmed presented himself as merely an ordinary parent. However, he is also an activist in Prevent Watch. An online search would have revealed that he was listed to speak at a meeting with the group only four days after the story aired.
> 
> Prevent Watch heavily promoted a BBC story about a Muslim boy in Accrington, Lancashire, whose family was supposedly visited by police under Prevent after he wrote at school that he lived in a “terrorist house,” a misspelling of terraced house.
> 
> Police said the visit had nothing to do with Prevent, terrorism, or the spelling mistake and was, in fact, carried out because the child also alleged that he was the victim of a violent assault. Clive Grunshaw, the Lancashire police and crime commissioner, has complained to the BBC about the story.
> 
> The corporation and other media outlets have issued corrections but Prevent Watch continues to promote the false story on its website and Twitter feed. “Extremists and terrorist sympathisers are using the media to make it harder for the authorities to fight terrorism,” said Hannah Stuart, research fellow at the counter-extremism think tank the Henry Jackson Society.
> 
> “Journalists need to check basic facts and ask simple questions about the identity and motivations of the people making these claims, otherwise Prevent Watch and Cage will be allowed to continue frightening and alienating Muslims with their campaign of lies.”
> 
> Prevent Watch’s website includes other cases which have nothing to do with Prevent. They include an account of how a female student, “HH,” felt offended when a lecturer made a joke about her joining Isil, and how a schoolgirl, “SA,” felt offended when her teacher posed questions to the class about democracy and British institutions. It also claims as “victimisation” a number of cases where a Prevent referral was clearly warranted, including that of a law student, “DF,” who was later convicted of terrorism offences.
> 
> Prevent Watch is linked to Cage, which notoriously defended “Jihadi John”, the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant killer, and is described as an “apologist for terrorism” by Boris Johnson. Prevent Watch has links to Mend, an extremist front group which wants to let Muslims fight in Syria.
> 
> At a rally in Waltham Forest later this week, Mrs Smith and Mr Ahmed will share a platform with Jahangir Mohammed, a Cage activist, regular speaker at its events and co-author of at least three reports for Cage, one of which described Prevent as a “cradle-to-grave police state.”
> 
> Mr Mohammed wrote an article in the Socialist Worker for Cage, blaming the security services for the murder of Drummer Lee Rigby and saying that “if anyone radicalised [the killer Michael Adebolajo], it was them.” There is no suggestion that Mrs Smith or Mr Ahmed are supporters of terrorism.
> 
> Another speaker at Wednesday’s rally will be Weyman Bennett, a hard-Left activist who has falsely claimed that Prevent criminalises any opponent of the Government, stating that “if you question Cameron, you are a non-violent extremist.” Alex Kenny, a member of the NUT's ruling national executive, will also speak.
> 
> As The Telegraph revealed last week, Mr Kenny and other NUT leaders and activists in east London are working with Cage and Mend to undermine Prevent, even though teachers have a legal duty to safeguard pupils from extremism. Rob Ferguson, an NUT activist, orchestrated a statement which falsely claimed that Prevent has caused attempts to ban school prayers and targeted young people “for the views they hold on issues such as government foreign policy.” The NUT has refused to take action against him.
> 
> Kevin Courtney, deputy general secretary of the NUT, said: “It is quite correct to raise any legitimate concerns about the Prevent strategy that could result in unintended negative consequences. To inoculate children against radicalisation, teachers need to encourage free-flowing debate inside schools, but one concern is that children will be reported over things they say which are not of an extremist nature.”
> 
> Prevent Watch’s website and Twitter feed quote many false and inflammatory statements about Prevent, including a claim that “a child simply praying has now become an act that requires state surveillance and intervention.” The group describes as “excellent” a guide by the National Union of Students which claims that even feeling “anxious or reserved in class,” having “a desire for political or moral change,” or “questioning western media reporting” makes students “liable to court-sanctioned accusations of radicalisation”.
> 
> None of these are grounds for intervention and few real Prevent interventions are directly police led. As with the child in the “eco-terrorist” incident, most incidents are resolved quickly and informally at school level. Others may involve a referral to Channel, a mentoring programme run by Muslim civilians in which participation is voluntary.
> 
> Prevent Watch claims that Prevent “singles out” Muslims because it is “racist”. Almost all terrorist plots and attacks in Great Britain over the last ten years have involved Muslims, and all those who have joined Isil are Muslim. However, only 56 per cent of those referred for Channel interventions are Muslim.
> 
> A spokesman said: "Prevent Watch has supported over 130 cases where people have been adversely impacted by Prevent. Only a small selection are documented on our website. Our case studies provide the evidence base to the 360 leading Professors, Academics, professionals in Terrorism and community leaders who have signed on open letter, available on our website, calling for the end of Prevent."
> Mrs Smith, the mother in the “eco-terrorist” case, told BBC Radio London that what happened to her son was the act of a “police state” with the boy “interrogated,” “treated as a criminal” and “targeted because he was a Muslim.”
> 
> However the judgment against her, described as “scathing” by two counter-extremism officials who have seen it, says the school acted properly. It finds that the supposed “interrogation” of the teenager using “police state” and “criminal” methods was conducted by two school staff on school premises, had nothing to do with the criminal justice system or police, and lasted ten minutes. No further action was taken and the boy returned to classes normally. In a strong rebuke to Mrs Smith, the judge required her to pay £1,000 of the other side’s costs, the sources said.
> 
> One counter-extremism source said: “It is hard to believe a professional solicitor allowed her to bring this absurd action. What she was asking for is for the Department for Education to suspend all engagement with the Prevent agenda because it was ‘discriminatory’ against Muslims. When you see Muslims all over the country being radicalised, who is Prevent supposed to be for?”
> 
> It can also be revealed that Mrs Smith, also known as Ifhat Shaheen or Ifhat Shaheen-Smith, is - or was until at least September 2014 - in charge of the London office of Ennadha, the Muslim Brotherhood’s Tunisian branch.
> 
> In 2014 Ennadha, through Mrs Smith, hired an American PR firm, Burston-Marsteller. Under the United States’ Foreign Agents Registration Act, the firm is required to submit details of its foreign clients. Mrs Smith’s role as head of Ennadha’s London office is shown in documents filed under the Act at the US Treasury.
> 
> An official British Government review last month found that the “secretive” Brotherhood “was prepared to countenance violence - including, from time to time, terrorism” to achieve its aims and said that its affiliates in the UK had “consistently opposed programmes by successive Governments to prevent terrorism.” Many Brotherhood members, the review said, claim that “the attacks on 9/11 were fabricated by the US, and the so-called ‘war on terrorism’ is a pretext to attack Muslims.”
> 
> The review said that British members of the Brotherhood explicitly “anticipated the forthcoming ‘victory’ of Islam over capitalist democracy” and condemned “aspects of Muslim Brotherhood ideology and tactics in this country” as “contrary to our national security.”


----------



## a_majoor

Sometimes you have to make the "least worst choice". Ending the open borders in the EUZone will be costly for certain, but the costs of dealing with a parasitic migrant population which has no intention of assimilating or contributing will be exponentially greater:

http://www.the-american-interest.com/2016/02/04/cost-of-shutting-schengen-over-e100b/



> *Cost of Shutting Schengen: Over €100B*
> 
> In the wake of an unprecedented migrant crisis, many European nations have shuttered their borders, and some, such as Germany, are considering keeping them shut for up to two years. That move would amount to the de facto end of the open-borders Schengen Zone scheme, at least for the near future, and would carry serious costs. Reuters UK reports:
> 
> A permanent return to frontier controls in Europe would cost countries in the Schengen open-borders area about 110 billion euros (83 billion pounds) over the next decade, the French government’s official think-tank said on Wednesday. [. . .]
> 
> A study by France Strategie, a think-tank directly attached to the prime minister’s office, said the drop in cross-border tourism and trade brought on by a permanent end of the free-travel area would cost Europe 0.8 percent of economic output over 10 years.
> 
> Schengen is often hailed as a great success for peace and soft power, a policy that builds ties between nations that used to fight each other by allowing easy tourism—and so forth. And it does. But at its core, the Schengen system is one of the EU’s most important economic tools. Consider the industrial cities of Liege, Maastricht, and Aaachen. All three lie about 20 miles apart from one another. Yet because the first is in Belgium, the second in the Netherlands, and the third in Germany, crossing between them for meetings, deliveries, or even just a shopping trip would, without Schengen, involve multiple border checks. Multiply these inefficiencies by the number of similar such situations in Europe—44 percent of Luxembourg’s workforce is made up of commuters from other countries—and you have a serious economic cost associated with border controls.
> 
> This seems to be borne out by economic studies. The WSJ reports on figures from the European Commission:
> 
> 
> The commission, the bloc’s executive arm, has calculated that the delay encountered by road-transport operations alone would amount to €3 billion per year, assuming each truck crosses one border and has an additional waiting time of one hour.
> 
> The commission also said the approximate cost for the express-parcels industry alone could be more than €80 million a year.The commission’s spokesman said on Wednesday that in-house think tank EPSC would come forward with an estimate of the total cost in the near future.
> 
> And, as the FT notes, “Several academic studies estimate that passport-free travel has boosted trade by 10 per cent to 20 per cent within the zone.”
> 
> Most European economies are not in a position to bear this sort of drag lightly. But given the chaotic nature of the refugee crisis as well as the concomitant security concerns—the lack of border checks between France and Belgium made it harder to track the Paris attackers, for instance—European governments may not feel they have much of a choice.
> 
> Day by day, it becomes clearer: Europe either needs to get its immigration situation under control, or watch much of the way of life it has built for itself disappear under its very eyes.


----------



## Edward Campbell

For many Europeans, not the Brits I hasten to point out, _*Schengen*_ defines the EU they want, it is what the EU must be all about, it is just as important as the _Euro_. If they, some EU leaders, cancel or even seriously weaken the Schengen Agreement then they may have fallen into Nigel Farage's grasp and fatally weakened the whole notion of European unity, making _*Brexit*_, with serious consequences for all, a _*probability*_ more than just a _possibility_.


----------



## CougarKing

As if the Turkish border has stopped the thousands of Syrian and Iraqi refugees already there....

Canadian Press



> *Turkish leaders lash out at UN demands to open border*
> [The Canadian Press]
> Ayse Wieting And Suzan Fraser, The Associated Press
> 
> February 10, 2016
> 
> KILIS, Turkey - Turkey's leaders lashed out Wednesday at the United Nations and others who are pressing the country to open its border to thousands more Syrian refugees, accusing them of failing to shoulder the refugee burden or stop the Russian bombings that have triggered the exodus.
> 
> The civil war in Syria has killed more than 250,000 people and forced millions to flee their homes since it began in 2011. In recent days, a Russian-backed Syrian government offensive around the city of Aleppo has sent tens of thousands of people fleeing to the Turkish border.
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## jollyjacktar

I'll put this here as it's related by subject.  Shared under the fair dealings provisions of the copyright act.



> HMCS Fredericton deployed on NATO mission to stop migrant smuggling
> 
> NATO orders Canadian warship to Aegean Sea to help counter 'human trafficking and criminal networks'
> 
> The Associated PressPosted: Feb 11, 2016 7:33 AM ET|Last Updated: Feb 11, 2016 8:22 AM ET
> 
> NATO's European commander on Thursday ordered three warships — including Canada's HMCS Fredericton — to move immediately to the Aegean Sea to help end the deadly smuggling of migrants between Turkey and Greece.
> 
> Jens Stoltenberg, the NATO secretary-general, said the warships, now under German command, will conduct reconnaissance and surveillance to help end Europe's gravest migrant crisis since the Second World War.
> 
> Ships from NATO Standing Maritime Group 2 "will start to move now" on orders from U.S. Air Force Gen. Philip Breedlove, NATO's supreme commander in Europe, Stoltenberg said.
> 
> "This is about helping Greece, Turkey and the European Union with stemming the flow of migrants and refugees and coping with a very demanding situation," Stoltenberg said, calling the situation a "human tragedy."
> 
> Earlier this week, the International Organization for Migration said 409 people have died so far this year trying to cross the sea to Europe, and that nearly 10 times as many migrants crossed in the first six weeks of 2016 as in the same period last year. Most come from Turkey to Greece and then try to head north through Europe to more prosperous countries like Germany and Sweden.
> 
> The three NATO warships will provide "important information" to the Greek and Turkish coast guards and other authorities, Stoltenberg said. According to NATO's website, the flotilla is composed of HMCS Fredericton, a German navy flagship called the Bonn, and the Barbaros from Turkey.
> 
> "This is not about stopping or pushing back refugee boats," Stoltenberg stressed. "NATO will contribute critical information and surveillance to help counter human trafficking and criminal networks."
> 
> NATO will also step up intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance activities on the Turkish-Syrian border, Stoltenberg said.
> 
> U.S. Defense Secretary Ash Carter said earlier Thursday that NATO military authorities also will draw up plans for how the alliance could further act to help shut down illegal migration and smuggling of people across the Aegean Sea.
> 
> 
> NATO was responding to a request by Turkey, Germany and Greece for alliance participation in an international effort targeting the smugglers.
> 
> The International Organization for Migration said 76,000 people — nearly 2,000 per day — have reached Europe by sea since Jan. 1.
> 
> "There is now a criminal syndicate which is exploiting these poor people," Carter said. "Targeting that is the greatest way an effect could be had."
> 
> During a visit to The Hague on Wednesday, Turkish Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu said he and his Dutch counterpart, Mark Rutte, agreed to work together with NATO and Frontex, the European Union's border agency, "against the human traffickers who exploit the Syrian refugees and pave the way for their deaths at sea."
> 
> © The Associated Press, 2016
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/nato-migrant-smuggling-turkey-greece-1.3443420


----------



## Halifax Tar

op:


----------



## Good2Golf

Thucydides said:
			
		

> As if things could not get any worse, now threatening to punish people for protecting themselves. The ultra-left nativist parities will have  field day with stories like this:
> 
> http://www.thelocal.dk/20160126/danish-teen-fought-off-her-attacker-with-pepper-spray-now-shell-face-fine



Not sure if this should also not be in the WTF? topic?

If the facts of this case are as they first seem, it does indeed give one cause to shake one's head.  

G2G


----------



## George Wallace

Interesting to see that the sales of Pepper Spray have skyrocketed in Germany, along with small arms, since Koln.


----------



## Loachman

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Not sure if this should also not be in the WTF? topic?
> 
> If the facts of this case are as they first seem, it does indeed give one cause to shake one's head.
> 
> G2G



The same thing would happen here under our laws.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Loachman said:
			
		

> The same thing would happen here under our laws.



Yes, except I think you would get more than a $103.00 fine (500 Kr = 103.37 CAD).


----------



## tomahawk6

With the influx of muslim migrants,European jews are immigrating to Israel.History repeating itself ?


----------



## jollyjacktar

I can't say I blame them one bit.  The anti Semitism that has been raising it's ugly head in Europe for some time now must be alarming.


----------



## CougarKing

Orban as the voice of anti-migrant sentiment?

Associated Press



> *Anti-migrant force builds in Europe, hurting Merkel's quest*
> 
> Vanessa Gera, The Associated Press
> The Canadian Press
> February 15, 2016
> 
> PRAGUE - So where should the next impenetrable razor-wire border fence in Europe be built?
> 
> Hungary's right-wing Prime Minister Viktor Orban thinks he knows the best place — on Macedonia's and Bulgaria's borders with Greece — smack along the main immigration route from the Middle East to Western Europe. He says it's necessary because "Greece can't defend Europe from the south" against the large numbers of refugees pouring in, mainly from Syria and Iraq.
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## George Wallace

Popular Polish magazine cover going viral, depicting the raping of European women by migrants:

‘Islamic Rape Of Europe’: Polish Magazine Splashes ‘White Europa’ Girl Groped By Migrant Hands


----------



## Journeyman

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ‘Islamic Rape Of Europe’: Polish Magazine Splashes ‘White Europa’ Girl Groped By Migrant Hands


It clearly doesn't refer to the England portion of EU -- the model has great teeth.   :nod:


----------



## CougarKing

Describing this whole situation as "disarray" would probably be an understatement.

Canadian Press



> *Austria, Hungary moves highlight EU disarray over migrants*
> 
> The Associated Press
> The Canadian Press
> February 19, 2016
> 
> BERLIN - Austria raised the prospect of even tighter limits on the number of asylum seekers entering the country Friday while Hungary said it is shutting three railway border crossings with Croatia, highlighting the disarray within the European Union over migrants.
> 
> EU leaders at a summit in Brussels made little headway in the elusive search for joint solutions to the influx of refugees and other migrants, though they did agree to hold a meeting in early March with Turkey. German Chancellor Angela Merkel in particular views diplomacy with


----------



## a_majoor

I've been reading about this sort of thing in blogs for months, so it isn't "news". What is newsworthy is that the Legacy Media is finally willing to sit up and report this in the open:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/crowd-cheers-germany-migrant-hostel-7413632



> *Crowd CHEERS as Germany migrant hostel is burned out - and even try to stop firefighters battling the blaze*
> 18:30, 21 FEB 2016 UPDATED 22:42, 21 FEB 2016
> BY SAM ADAMS
> 
> The blaze in the town of Bautzen early this morning caused serious damage to the former hotel which was being converted
> 
> A crowd is reported to have cheered as a building designated to house migrants in Germany was burnt out in a suspected arson.
> 
> The blaze in the town of Bautzen early this morning caused serious damage to the former hotel which was being converted.
> 
> Cops claim onlookers tried to prevent firefighters from tackling the blaze.
> 
> Officers said members of the crowd took "unashamed delight" in watching the fire.
> 
> Two drunken men were arrested after they refused to leave the scene, the BBC reports.
> 
> The converted hotel was supposed to house 300 migrants.
> Stanislaw Tillich,premier of the state of Saxony, described those involved as "criminals."
> 
> The latest incident comes just days after protesters in Clausnitz - also in Saxony - blocked a bus taking migrants to accommodation in the town.
> 
> The protesters a reporter to have chanted the slogan , "We are the people", which was used in 1989 during the peaceful uprising which led to the fall of the Berlin Wall.
> 
> Demonstrators surrounded a bus in Clausnitz carrying migrants
> 
> In a further sign of anti-migrant sentiment, police in the Brandenburg region are investigating the distribution of leaflets urging "absolute resistance" against "foreigner invasion".
> 
> READ MORE: Hollywood star Jude Law travels to Calais Jungle migrant camp amid fears over refugee children being made homeless
> 
> The leaflets, put through letterboxes in the town of Nauen, are the suspected work of neo-Nazis. They also give instructions on making firebombs and using explosives.
> 
> Anti-migrant protests have grown across Germany after the country absorbed a million asylum claims in 2015.


----------



## a_majoor

Chris Pook noted that the Russians may have facilitated the movement of "migrants" to Europe to destabilize the EU. Here is more a more direct approach, financing the more extremist, nativist parties. The fact that the migrant issue is galvanizing European voters certainly makes this a more attractive proposition, since angry voters are moving towards these nativist parties.

One can only wonder if the Russians have fully thought this through, however. Nativist parties are unlikely to show any gratitude towards outsiders if/when they achieve their goals. The main COA I can see is the Russians are hoping to induce a lot of instability and uncertainty in the European body politic (and of course we should be aware of this here in North America as well), without generating _enough_ support to allow nativists to actually achieve political power. A paralyzed Europe works to Russia's advantage:

http://www.the-american-interest.com/2016/02/19/national-front-asks-russia-for-30-million-loan/



> *National Front Asks Russia for $30 Million Loan*
> 
> Marine Le Pen’s National Front has had a close relationship with the Kremlin in recent years. Now, the Moscow Times reports that Le Pen is looking to Russia for some more financial assistance:
> 
> France’s far-right National Front party has asked Russia for a 27-million-euro ($30 million) loan, claiming that the party needs it to finance its election campaigns in 2017, The Times newspaper reported Friday, citing the party’s treasurer.
> 
> Le Pen’s party received a loan of 11 million euro from a bank with ties to Russia in 2014. At that time, French politicians and media claimed that the loan bought the party’s public support of Russia’s actions in Ukraine, the Meduza news agency reported.
> 
> The CIA has reportedly been investigating European political parties, looking for Russian influence, and we wouldn’t be surprised if the Kremlin were involved in other countries. As we’ve written before, “cracking down on Russian espionage, both commercial and strategic, tracing and publicizing the flow of money and influence in the Kremlin’s propaganda enterprise, and countering Russian disinformation and attempts to shape world opinion must now become part of Western policy.” This latest story is a reminder of the ongoing importance of that effort.


----------



## a_majoor

Soldiers of Odin, eh? Well, there are no Frost Giants in Norway.....

http://www.thelocal.no/20160226/soldiers-of-allah-pop-up-in-norway-to-counter-soldiers-of-odin



> *‘Soldiers of Allah’ to counter Soldiers of Odin in Norway*
> Published: 26 Feb 2016 12:33 GMT+01:00
> 
> People with known ties to the Oslo Islamist scene claim to have created the group ‘Soldiers of Allah’ (Jundullaah) to counter the controversial Soldiers of Odin group now patrolling Norwegian streets.
> 
> Soldiers of Odin create political poison in Norway (24 Feb 16)
> Soldiers of Odin expand Norway patrols (22 Feb 16)
> 'Patriot' group Soldiers of Odin debut in Norway (15 Feb 16)
> 
> “In response to the infidel group Soldiers of Odin patrols, we Muslims have chosen to create a group that will patrol the streets, first in Oslo, to prevent evil and encourage the good,” a source within the Islamist environment told VG.
> 
> The group is officially calling itself Jundullaah, translated to English as ‘Soldiers of Allah’ or Norwegian as ‘Allaahs soldater’.
> 
> Someone claiming to be a member of the group sent VG what they said would be the Soldiers of Allah’s official uniform: a black hoodie decorated with the black flag of terror group Isis.
> 
> The Norwegian Police Security Service (Politiets Sikkerhetstjeneste - PST) declined to comment on the group, but Labour’s deputy leader Hadia Tajik strongly condemned both of Norway’s new self-declared ‘patrol’ groups.
> 
> “Vigilantism does not belong in Norway, whether they do it in the name of Odin or Allah. I assume that the police, who are the only ones who have the authority to patrol the streets and use force, are following these groups as closely as the circumstances require,” she said.
> 
> Based on the Finnish group of the same name, which has links to neo-Nazis and was founded last year in response to a record number of migrants and refugees arriving in Europe, the Soldiers of Odin first appeared in Norway on February 13th when a group of 14 men spent three hours walking the streets of Tønsberg.
> 
> Since then, they have spread to at least three other Norwegian cities, causing considerable hand-wringing amongst Norwegian politicians.
> 
> The Soldiers of Odin have reportedly kicked out the group’s most prominent Norwegian spokesman, Ronny Alte, for his response to the Soldiers of Allah.
> 
> The website Vepsen reported that the group took issue with Alte’s remarks about the Islamist group, saying that his comments about a potential clash between the two groups was damaging for the Soldiers of Odin’s image.
> 
> Alte told VG that things could “begin to get dangerous” if the Soldiers of Allah used their patrols to recruit extremists and said that the two groups have “two completely different viewpoints”.
> 
> Story continues below…
> More from The Local
> Norwegians' faith in the economy has plummeted
> Why is US storing new tanks in hidden Norwegian caves?
> Soldiers of Odin expand Norway patrols
> 
> “We want safe streets but they want to use coercion and oppression. That they use a word like ‘infidel’ to describe us really forces a reaction from me. What will they do - force us to convert?” he said.
> 
> “That they say the want to patrol for ’the good’ means nothing. What is good for us and what is good for them are two different things,” he added.
> 
> Those comments were enough for other members of the group to disassociate themselves with Alte, a former member of Islamophobic groupings such as the Norwegian Defence League and German-based Pegida.


----------



## jollyjacktar

op:   my money is on the Vikings


----------



## MarkOttawa

Lots more on Danes--may help understand their big new commitment vs ISIS (with one-fifth Canada's population):



> Refugees, Migrants, Muslims–Guess What: The Danes are Danish
> https://cgai3ds.wordpress.com/2016/03/04/mark-collins-refugees-migrants-muslims-guess-what-the-danes-are-danish/



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## CougarKing

400 troops- isn't that merely an understrength battalion or a single reinforced company?

Defense News



> *Prime Minister Borissov: Bulgaria to send troops to guard Greek border*
> Agence France-Presse 11:08 a.m. EST March 5, 2016
> Migrants Continue To Travel North From Athens To Macedonian Border
> 
> SOFIA — Bulgaria will send over 400 troops and other security personnel to guard its border with Greece, amid fears the migrant flow along the Balkan route will pick up with the onset of warmer weather, the prime minister said Saturday.
> 
> "Hundreds of people, more than 400, from the army, paramilitary police and police, will stay here permanently," said Prime Minister Boiko Borissov following security force exercises involving helicopters and armored cars at the Greek border near Macedonia.
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## a_majoor

The Archbishop of Canterbury speaks out on the issue of Migrants. His is perhaps the first voice from a high ranking official to suggest that there is a problem in finding the resources to deal with such a huge flow of people and that being concerned is not a symptom of "racism" but rather some common sense. If only more people in positions of authority were to speak and act as the Archbishop, rather than ignoring or marginalizing the average voters, then perhaps the rise of populist politicans and parties would not have happened at all:

http://www.the-american-interest.com/2016/03/13/common-sense-from-a-cleric/



> *Common Sense from a Cleric*
> 
> The Archbishop of Canterbury has said that those with fear about large-scale immigration must be listened to, not marginalized. The Telegraph reports:
> 
> British families are entitled to fear the impact that “enormous” numbers of migrants will have on jobs, housing and the NHS, the Archbishop of Canterbury has said.
> 
> The Most Rev Justin Welby said that it is “absolutely outrageous” to condemn people who raise concerns as “racist” and said that their “genuine fears” must be listened to and addressed.
> 
> In an interview with The House magazine, he described the scale of the migration crisis as “colossal” and said that people are “justified” when they raise concerns.[..]
> 
> He said: “Fear is a valid emotion at a time of such colossal crisis. This is one of the greatest movements of people in human history. Just enormous. And to be anxious about that is very reasonable.
> 
> “There is a tendency to say ‘Those people are racist’, which is just outrageous, absolutely outrageous.
> 
> “In fragile communities particularly – and I’ve worked in many areas with very fragile communities over my time as a clergyman – there is a genuine fear: what happens about housing? What happens about jobs? What happens about access to health services?”
> 
> The Archbishop added that hope, as well as fear, was justified, and expressed optimism that Britain would be up to the challenge. But he reiterated that concern was rational and not racist.
> 
> At a certain level, this amounts to no more than common sense—the numbers coming are enormous, the flow shows few signs of abating, and with all the good will in the world, there are rational reasons to be concerned—not least, there are finite resources and finite ability of each country to absorb and assimilate (much less employ) the number of people who are on the move into and across Europe right now.
> 
> But such common sense that has, sadly, been, all too uncommon. The Archbishop’s remarks stand in stark contrast to those of the Pope and of European and American politicians who have implied, to a greater or lesser degree, that concern about or opposition to the refugee flow is illegitimate.
> 
> For American leaders looking to shape the political discourse in a post-Trump world, the Archbishop’s words and, just as importantly, tone are a great place to start: recognizing that there are positions on both sides of the debate that are consonant with good intentions and concern for the marginalized. It’s a commentary on the current state of politics in the West that his approach is, for now, the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## a_majoor

Earth Day falls to the "migrants"

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2016/03/18/sweden-earth-hour-blackout-cancelled-because-of-migrant-rape/



> *‘Earth Hour’ Blackout Cancelled Because Of Migrant Rape*
> by OLIVER JJ LANE18 Mar 2016
> 
> The annual virtue-signalling festival known as ‘Earth Hour’ won’t be celebrated in one Swedish town this year, thanks to a sex-crime epidemic sweeping the municipality.
> 
> The small Swedish town of Östersund — population 44,300 — is presently living in a state of fear. Police have instructed women to not go outside alone at night following a spate of sex attacks, and police patrol in search of the perpetrators who have so far avoided capture.
> 
> There have now been 14 separate reports of sex attacks in the town, with victims ranging from grown women to 10-year-old girls. Police have refused to release details of the suspects they are seeking — as is usual in a country where police took the decision last year to combat racism by not discussing the ethnicities of crime suspects — but victims have described “foreign origin” attackers.
> 
> The danger is considered so great the symbolic act of turning the town’s municipal lights off for one hour is considered too much of a risk, and police have requested the event be cancelled. The final decision was taken in consultation with local officers on Tuesday, with Social Democrat spokesman for the local council Ann-Sofie Andersson remarking:
> 
> “Earth Hour is a good and important event, but this year we chose to have the street lights on in view of what has happened. We want everyone to feel safe”.
> 
> Sweden Television News reports the comments of Chief Constable Stephen Jerand, who said: “We from the police think it’s a very wise move and that the municipality made a good decision. Keeping the lights on creates security and is in line with our common efforts to increase security under current conditions”.
> 
> Östersund hit the headlines earlier this month after local police warned women to stay indoors at night after a sudden rash of sex assaults. Police are investigating the attempted rape of two ten year old girls at a bus stop, molestations, beatings, and nearly a dozen other attacks.
> 
> Aftonbladet reports that groups of volunteers have even joined police out on the streets at night in their patrols.
> 
> Locals have pointed to the large migrant camp on the outskirts of the town which houses 500. It is not the first time migrants from that camp have made headlines — the first consignment of redistributed migrants were sent from Italy to Östersund by the European Union in 2015.
> 
> Of the 33 migrants who were to be sent to Östersund from Italy, 14 escaped before they could be put onto the plane, and vanished. The remainder had to be kept under “lock and key” until the relocation ceremony and photo-call at Rome airport could take place, as was reported by Breitbart London at the time.
> 
> Sweden was one of the first countries to sign up to the WWF ‘Earth Hour’ back in 2008. The event seeks to raise awareness of climate change by turning the lights off worldwide for one hour a year, but the event has been mocked by sceptics as the symbolic use of candles to substitute the electric light is said to be much more polluting.
> 
> Earth Hour Sweden is calling on the country to become “100% fossil free” and to halve meat consumption. A letter to the left-wing Swedish government from the organisation calls for an “ambitious” climate policy and for the Swedish government to use its influence at the European Union to force other European countries to adopt these policies too.
> 
> Oliver Lane and Raheem Kassam Discuss Earth Hour On Breitbart Daily:


----------



## Jarnhamar

Isn't Sweden now the so called rape capital of the western world?


----------



## Bucky

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Isn't Sweden now the so called rape capital of the western world?



No, not at all. As a matter of fact, they're doing quite well at assimilating their immigrant population. The fear mongering of the conservative media has largely been disproven, though it does make for some sensational headlines.

http://www.thelocal.se/20160209/one-percent-of-swedish-crime-linked-to-refugees

Actually, the local police are having to take extra precautions to deal with far right vigilante groups. The perceived "immigrant problem" is causing the weak minded, reactionary types to cause more trouble than the immigrants they're so up in arms about.

http://www.thelocal.se/20160202/stockholm-special-squad-to-stop-far-right-vigilantes


----------



## Jarnhamar

Bucky said:
			
		

> No, not at all.



So Sweden _doesn't_ have a rape problem and isn't seen as the rape capital of the western world?

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess you'll tell me the police in Sweden haven't been caught covering up cases of sexual assault?

(removed huge picture)


----------



## cavalryman

http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/01/its-not-only-germany-that-covers-up-mass-sex-attacks-by-migrant-men-swedens-record-is-shameful/



> It took days for police to acknowledge the extent of the mass attacks on women celebrating New Year’s Eve in Cologne. The Germans were lucky; in Sweden, similar attacks have been taking place for more than a year and the authorities are still playing catch up. Only now is the truth emerging, both about the attacks and the cover-ups. Stefan Löfven, our Prime Minister, has denounced a ‘double betrayal’ of women and has promised an investigation. But he ought to be asking this: what made the police and even journalists cover up the truth?



http://www.breitbart.com/london/2015/10/06/europes-rape-epidemic-western-women-will-be-sacrificed-at-the-alter-of-mass-migration/



> Much more recently, I travelled from Copenhagen to Malmo by train. Only moments after the train entered Swedish territory, I was witness to what I can only assume to be representative of the new Sweden: a young blonde woman was jogging and had the misfortune of passing a group of men (I have been heavily criticised for describing them as “Middle Eastern-looking men” but that is what they were) who proceeded immediately to harass her – blocking her way, shouting, grabbing their genitals. Soon afterwards, in the centre of Malmo, I was treated to a “pro-Palestinian” rally which I have no doubt at all was attended by many a Jew-hating Islamist, as is common in the new Sweden.
> 
> Readers will be more than aware that Sweden has become Europe’s rape capital. Its government has blamed this on everything from increased reporting to the internet to the weather. Norway and Denmark also have some rather alarming rates of rape, but those countries are more readily willing to admit the cause.


----------



## Journeyman

Bucky said:
			
		

> http://www.thelocal.se/20160209/one-percent-of-swedish-crime-linked-to-refugees


This link is of little use, since it doesn't break down the incidents by type; in fact, it's based on "all police calls" -- whether jaywalking  or sexual assault by a flame-thrower wielding dwarf.

But it did allow you to use "fear mongering," "conservative media,"  "weak minded," "reactionary."  


As with many issues, the extreme ends of the spectrum tend to rely on name calling and anic: rather than presenting rationally-crafted argument, backed by relevant facts.

    :boring:


----------



## jollyjacktar

Not buying what you're trying to sell Buckey.  I'm with jarnhamar, journeyman and calvaryman on this one.


----------



## Journeyman

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Not buying what you're trying to sell Buckey.  I'm with jarnhamar, journeyman and calvaryman on this one.



I'm not on a side with this one, because I don't really know the facts (and I'm not sufficiently interested to research   ). 

I'm just repeating my old shtick about "opinions versus _informed_  opinions."   :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm not on a side with this one, because I don't really know the facts (and I'm not sufficiently interested to research   ).
> 
> I'm just repeating my old shtick about "opinions versus _informed_  opinions."   :nod:



I included you as I agreed with your ascertains of what it enabled buckey to say.


----------



## Jarnhamar

I asked whether Sweden was considered the rape capital of the west or not and Bucky launched into a defensive tirade about conservative media &  fear-mongering  etc.. I'm pretty confident there is an agenda afoot here.


----------



## Bucky

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I asked whether Sweden was considered the rape capital of the west or not and Bucky launched into a defensive tirade about conservative media &  fear-mongering  etc.. I'm pretty confident there is an agenda afoot here.



No agenda here, friend. I merely answered your (completely agenda-free) question, provided a few links to relevant news articles, and took a moment to reflect on why you might ask such a (completely agenda-free) question.

Look, I'm not here to make any enemies, really. I just can't help but notice a distinct trend towards uninformed opinions, or worse; opinions that were formed based on misinformation. The state of journalism today aside, it's far too common to see people parroting opinion pieces and anecdotal evidence obtained through social media as "real" news.

I'll leave you with this, since it might answer the question that you originally asked: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_in_Sweden

Cheers.


----------



## George Wallace

Bucky said:
			
		

> No agenda here, friend. I merely answered your (completely agenda-free) question, provided a few links to relevant news articles, and took a moment to reflect on why you might ask such a (completely agenda-free) question.
> 
> Look, I'm not here to make any enemies, really. I just can't help but notice a distinct trend towards uninformed opinions, or worse; opinions that were formed based on misinformation. The state of journalism today aside, it's far too common to see people parroting opinion pieces and anecdotal evidence obtained through social media as "real" news.



Then perhaps you should not rely only on one sole source for your validation.


----------



## a_majoor

Military historian Max Hastings makes some rather apocalyptic predictions. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3499652/Could-lead-war-Europe-Apocalyptic-yes-conflict-avoided-MAX-HASTINGS-says-unchecked-mass-migration-make-Europe-unrecognisable.html



> *Could this lead to WAR in Europe? Apocalyptic, yes. But even if conflict can be avoided, MAX HASTINGS says unchecked mass migration will make Europe unrecognisable*
> Predictions claim the seismic turbulence in the Middle East will continue
> Washington think-tank claims an army of 450,000 men needed to stop it
> Unprecedented stress of migration in Europe could lead to outright war
> See more on the migration crisis at www.dailymail.co.uk/migrantcrisis
> By MAX HASTINGS FOR THE DAILY MAIL
> PUBLISHED: 23:49 GMT, 18 March 2016 | UPDATED: 16:51 GMT, 19 March 2016
> 
> Last week in Washington, I met an old friend who is one of the smartest strategy wonks I know. His business is crystal ball-gazing.
> During our conversation, he offered some speculations about what could happen to our world over the next decade or two which made my hair stand on end.
> 
> He predicts that the seismic turbulence in the Middle East will continue, and indeed worsen, unless or until the West is willing to commit stabilisation forces to the region. He calculates that an army of the order of magnitude of 450,000 men would be necessary, to have any chance of success.
> 
> In the absence of such an effort — for which he admits the political will does not exist on either side of the Atlantic, and is unlikely to do so in the future — he believes that the tidal wave of migration to Europe from the Middle East and Africa will continue, with consequences much greater and graver than any national leader has yet acknowledged.
> 
> He suggested that war within our continent is not impossible before the middle of the century, as southern European nations are swamped by incomers, and Greece stands first in line to become a failed state.
> 
> We can defer for a moment the question of whether my friend’s most frightening scenarios are likely to be fulfilled.
> 
> What was sobering about our conversation is that here was an uncommonly well-informed man who believes that the earthquakes shaking the Middle East, together with the scale of economic migration from Africa, could undo all our comfortable assumptions about the stability of the society in which we live, including our confidence that Europe has turned its back on war for ever.
> 
> The most obvious lesson of history is that events and threats always take us by surprise.
> 
> Consider the shocks we have experienced in modern times. Almost nobody expected the Irish Troubles; the Argentine invasion of the Falklands; the collapse of the Soviet Union; the dramatic rise of Muslim extremism; the 9/11 attacks in New York and 7/7 bombings in London; the global banking disaster of 2007-8; the break up of the Middle East that began with the 2003 Iraq invasion.
> 
> I never cease to be amazed by the continuing willingness of institutions all over the world to pay fat fees for speeches from the American academic Francis Fukuyama, who in 1992 published a ridiculous best-seller entitled The End Of History, which proclaimed that liberal democracy and free-market capitalism were now triumphant and unassailable, having shown their superiority to all alternatives.
> 
> Everything that has happened since shows that Fukuyama was as wrong as could be. Across large swathes of the globe, authoritarian regimes flourish like the green bay tree. Democracy has never looked rockier, even in the United States.
> 
> My think-tank friend in Washington observed last week: ‘Democracy only works where there is a broad consensus about the distribution of wealth and power.’ And it is because this consensus faces unprecedented stresses in consequence of migration in Europe, that he believes some factions may resort to violence, even outright war.
> 
> It seems foolish to dismiss this warning out of hand. The threat posed by mass population movement is huge and intractable, and it is hard to have much faith in the deal struck yesterday between the EU and Turkey which seeks to halt the huge numbers reaching the shores of Greece.
> 
> What it will actually mean is that 77 million Turks will have the right to travel all the way to Calais unhindered should they so wish.
> Tens of millions of people in Africa, too, aspire to move to Europe in search of a better life, and huge numbers are already crossing the Mediterranean via Libya, Algeria and Tunisia.
> 
> The entire Middle East is in a ferment, and it is impossible to see any reason why peace should be restored any time soon. This week, President Vladimir Putin announced that Russia’s forces are beginning to withdraw from Syria, where their aircraft have been conducting a murderous bombing campaign against rebels fighting the Kremlin’s client, President Bashir Assad.
> 
> Western governments are pondering the implications of this surprise move. British analysts think Putin judges that his air strikes have put Assad in a position to negotiate from relative strength. Yet whether he stays in power or goes, it is hard to believe that Syria will again function as a single state.
> 
> Most likely it will fragment as Libya has fragmented, with rival factions continuing to contest territory. There are no ‘good guys’ in Syria, which makes it hard to anticipate an end to the violence which has driven millions to quit their homes.
> 
> There are signs that the Kurds and Iraqis are making headway in the struggle against Islamic State which, sooner or later, will probably collapse. Yet such is the fervour of Muslim extremism across the region that some successor movement is sure to arise, with terrorist branches making mayhem in the West.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Saudis and Iranians are fiercely fighting each other through proxy forces in Yemen, while Turkey’s stability is under threat from millions of Syrian refugees on its soil, from Kurdish separatist violence, and from the erratic governance of its own despotic leader, President Erdogan.
> 
> Arguably the most sinister symptom of this vast region’s troubles is the flight of money.
> 
> I attended a bankers’ meeting this week at which much of the gossip was about the desperate flight of the rich, together with their money, from Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Qatar and in lesser degree the UAE. Many of those able to liquidate assets and move them to Europe or America are doing so. They fear for the stability of local regimes, and also anticipate more inter-state wars.
> 
> Strife will continue, and spread across the Middle East. There is no single, over-arching course of action open to the U.S. or Nato governments that can resolve this alarming state of affairs. It can only be addressed piecemeal, through local diplomatic initiatives and modest military assistance.
> 
> For instance, though the West cannot promise the Kurds the independent state they crave in northern Iraq, it can at least provide them with sufficient military aid to resist ISIS, while at the same time seeking to persuade the Turks to stop bombing Kurdish forces.
> For their part, the U.S. and European governments are doing their best to avert a military showdown between Iran and Saudi Arabia. They must also face up to the need to bargain with Russia for a dirty deal that will at least curb the violence in Syria, and drive back the forces of ISIS, even if the odious Assad continues for a time to crow on his dunghill.
> 
> None of this amounts to a ‘solution’, which does not exist, but it may at least help to contain the chain of crises.
> We should recognise that the old state borders of most of the embattled countries, notably including Iraq and Libya, are almost certainly defunct. They will fragment into statelets dominated by the local tribe or warlord.
> 
> Moreover, it is hard to see any course of action that can stem the flow of migrants to the West, the foremost concern for most of the people who inhabit our continent. Only a proportion of the incomers are fleeing from the immediate consequences of violence. A far larger number, according to every survey conducted in Europe, come from places where there is no war. They simply seek better lives.
> 
> The physical difficulties of preventing them from coming are immense. When they are plucked from sinking boats in the Mediterranean, human rights law and the cynical attitude of North African governments make it almost impossible to return them to their ports of embarkation.
> 
> The people on these odysseys are driven by motivations and passions more intense than most of us can imagine. They see our societies offering a wealth and security unimaginable in their homelands. They embrace the most desperate dangers to reach our shores.
> At present, the governments of Europe have no credible and coherent policies for checking or halting the flood, beyond creating some frail fences on the Eastern margins.
> 
> Mass migration now poses the gravest threat to Europe’s stability and tranquillity since the end of the Cold War, and arguably since 1945.
> Unless it is checked, over the coming decades it promises to change the character and make-up of all our societies on a scale to make past immigration seem trivial.
> 
> One policy to which David Cameron’s government is rightly committed is to work to ameliorate the conditions of refugees and economic migrants in their own countries, or at least nearby. Britain is a generous donor to the UN’s international refugee programmes.
> It would be naïve to imagine that aid alone can stem the migration tide, but it can help.
> 
> Those of us bitterly critical of Cameron’s insistence on ring-fencing the foreign aid budget might feel better if our money was directed squarely and explicitly to countries from which the principal refugee flow is coming, both in Africa and the Middle East.
> Of course, the West cannot aspire to enable Nigerians, Ethiopians or Afghans to enjoy the standard of living that exists in west London. But we must do everything in our power to diminish the incentives for migration. Fences and border controls at Calais will not suffice.
> None of the answers is easy. This crisis can only grow in the months and years ahead. Leaving the EU may well help Britain to control its borders, but will not alone solve this historic problem.
> The principal charge against Europe’s leaders today is that none of them, including David Cameron, has begun to come clean with us about the enormity of the challenge.
> Germany’s Chancellor Angela Merkel appeared a towering figure until August, when she made her disastrous unilateral commitment to open her country’s doors.
> 
> Those of us bitterly critical of Cameron’s insistence on ring-fencing the foreign aid budget might feel better if our money was directed squarely and explicitly to countries from which the principal refugee flow is coming, both in Africa and the Middle East.
> 
> Of course, the West cannot aspire to enable Nigerians, Ethiopians or Afghans to enjoy the standard of living that exists in west London. But we must do everything in our power to diminish the incentives for migration. Fences and border controls at Calais will not suffice.
> None of the answers is easy. This crisis can only grow in the months and years ahead. Leaving the EU may well help Britain to control its borders, but will not alone solve this historic problem.
> 
> The principal charge against Europe’s leaders today is that none of them, including David Cameron, has begun to come clean with us about the enormity of the challenge.
> 
> Germany’s Chancellor Angela Merkel appeared a towering figure until August, when she made her disastrous unilateral commitment to open her country’s doors.
> 
> Today some EU members, especially in the east, are striving to reverse the consequences of this policy, and to stem the flow. They are achieving only limited success: it is frightening to behold the numbers of newcomers pouring into Greece and Italy.
> 
> I have no doubt that after reading all this, a spokesman for the compassion industry would demand: where is your human sympathy for the millions suffering terribly in their own societies? Fair enough. My words sound harsh. But I would in turn ask that spokesman: where should human sympathy stop?
> 
> We are witnessing the beginning — and it is only the beginning — of a game-changing shift of populations, which if it continues unchecked will over the next half-century change all our societies for ever.
> 
> Maybe our children’s generation will be content to live with such a transformation. Maybe we can avoid the wars my friend in Washington fears. But our politicians should at least be telling the nation just how profound the coming upheaval threatens to be.



The political establishment is still in denial about the scale and scope of the resources needed to deal with these issues. A stability force of almost a half million men under arms is not going to be a half million blue berets; many of the actors in the ME are armed with top of the line Russian ATGM's, most armies and militias can access large stocks of tanks and AFV's (even old Soviet era T-55's can cause a lot of problems if you are not prepared to deal with them) and of course many regimes have been experimenting with making WMD since the 1980's, so the deployment of chemical and nuclear weapons should be no surprise (and if they don't have them now, they can probably buy crude ones from Pakistan and the DPRK if the money and conditions are right).

And if we don't get in gear and deal with the problem over there, there are plenty of ways for the problem to spill over here as well.

We _will_ live in interesting times.....


----------



## Jarnhamar

Bucky said:
			
		

> No agenda here, friend. I merely answered your (completely agenda-free) question, provided a few links to relevant news articles, and took a moment to reflect on why you might ask such a (completely agenda-free) question.


No agenda here, just vigilance   

Europe is a mess, I don't want to see that happen to Canada.  
I've already read the caveat about rape statistics in Sweden. For example if a man rapes his wife 300 times in a year then in Sweden that counts as 300 cases of rape. Honestly why wouldn't it? If you were raped 300 times by someone I doubt you would just count it as one instance of rape, right? 





> In recent years, several revisions to the definition of rape have been made in Swedish law, to now not only include intercourse, but comparable sexual acts initiated against someone passive—incapable of giving consent—because they are in a vulnerable situation, such as a state of fear or unconsciousness.



Seems like another no brainier to me, why wouldn't having sex with an unconscious person be rape? Good on Sweden for that. 

But I know you're implying those are some of the reasons rape statistics in Sweden seems so high. So lets say that's the reason rape statistics in Sweden are so high and for the sake of argument lets say Sweden actually has a lower than average number of rapes per capita than other surrounding countries.

Stats show a disproportionate number of rapes are committed by foreigners in Sweden. There's stats indicating there is between a 5.3 and 5.5 times higher chance that a rape will be committed by someone foreign born than born from two Swedish parents.   Of course you can't forget the issue of Swedish police trying to cover up cases of sexual harassment and assault by immigrants. Why is that I wonder? 

Sweden has a rape problem Bucky and a disproportionate number of those problems are caused by foreigners.



> Look, I'm not here to make any enemies, really. I just can't help but notice a distinct trend towards uninformed opinions, or worse; opinions that were formed based on misinformation. The state of journalism today aside, it's far too common to see people parroting opinion pieces and anecdotal evidence obtained through social media as "real" news.


Didn't assume you were looking to make enemies, it's not like you drew an offensive cartoon or something murder-worthy like that   I pulled my stats from the same sources as you.


----------



## George Wallace

Sweden does have some serious problems, and those problems are not restricted to Sweden and are not new.  Migrants have been moving into Europe for several decades and often are impoverished and resort to crime to survive.  Here is a video of a News crew interviewing migrants in Sweden:

https://www.facebook.com/ILuvFreedom/videos/1668866083364453/ 

or this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42jpuXJPk0w


----------



## a_majoor

A multitude of pressures will come bubbling to the surface sooner rather than later:

http://pjmedia.com/instapundit/229840



> INDEED: Belgium attacks renew focus on Europe’s Muslim enclaves.
> 
> UPDATE: Europe Is Again at War: It’s time to admit the extent of Europe’s problem with Islamic radicalism. This isn’t mere terrorism any longer, this is guerrilla war.
> 
> Belgian intelligence has long been short of funds and personnel and above all any political will to do anything substantive about the country’s vast jihadist problem. Belgium’s chronically dysfunctional politics have played a toxic role, as has the general Western European tendency to avert eyes and hope for the best regarding the growing radicalism of whole swathes of young people in the Muslim ghettos that exist in most of their cities now.
> 
> As I’ve explained before, there is no intelligence solution to this problem. Although more funds and better information sharing will surely help prevent some terrorism—and especially catch terrorists after they kill innocents—the threat is now so great, with Europe possessing thousands of homegrown radicals bent on murder, that mere spying cannot prevent all attacks “left of boom” as the professionals put it.
> 
> Maintaining 24/7 human and technical surveillance on just one target requires something like two dozen operatives, and even the larger European security services can effectively watch only a few handfuls of would-be terrorists at one time. Even then, mistakes will be made. To say nothing of the alarming progress made by Europe’s jihadists recently in communications security—this was a big reason why November’s Paris attackers were not stopped in time—that is blunting the effective Western counterterrorism methods that have been honed since 9/11. The depressing bottom line is that even the best intelligence cannot compensate for political failings on an epic scale.
> 
> Simply put, Europe has imported a major threat into its countries, one that did not exist a couple generations ago. It can be endlessly debated why this problem has grown so serious so quickly—for instance, how much is due to Europe’s failures at assimilation of immigrants versus the innate aggression of some of those immigrants (and their children)?—but that the threat is large and growing can no longer be denied by the sentient.
> 
> 
> Just a couple of years ago, people who said this were alarmists, and probably racists, too.
> 
> Plus:
> 
> 
> 
> We should expect more guerrilla-like attacks like Brussels yesterday: moderate in scale, relatively easy to plan and execute against soft targets, and utterly terrifying to the public. At some point, angry Europeans, fed up with their supine political class, will begin to strike back, and that’s when the really terrifying scenarios come into play. European security services worry deeply about the next Anders Breivik targeting not fellow Europeans, but Muslim migrants. . . .
> 
> When that violence comes, a practically disarmed Europe will be all but powerless to stop it. To take the case of Belgium, at the Cold War’s end a generation ago, its army had seven brigades with 18 infantry battalions, plus some 30 more battalions in the reserve. Today, Belgium’s army has only two brigades and six infantry battalions, some 3,000 bayonets in all. That tiny force would have trouble exerting control over even one bumptious Brussels neighborhood in the event of serious crisis.
> 
> Back in 2012, Switzerland conducted military exercises premised on conditions in Europe getting out of control, between migration, radicalism and economic decline. They repeated those exercises the following year, and since then the Swiss, who have a knack for preparing for all contingencies, have warned that Europe’s burgeoning interlinked crises may result in major war. Such warnings were pooh-poohed by EU bien-pensants at the time; now they seem prescient.
> 
> Funny how so many things that were pooh-poohed by EU bien-pensants now seem prescient.
> 
> And: “It’s difficult to miss that Central Europe, whose illiberal leaders have been castigated by Brussels for their unwillingness to accept Muslim migrants, singularly lack the terrorism and radicalism problems of their EU neighbors to the West. Their standing fast on the migration issue seems wise now.”
> 
> MORE: Belgian security official named “Mohamed N.”: Kill Each And Every Jew.““The word Jew itself is dirty. If I were in Israel, frankly, I would do to the Jews what they do with the Palestinians — slaughter each and every one of them.”
> 
> Actually, the Jews haven’t done that with the Palestinians. If they wanted to, they would have done it and succeeded.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Maybe Belgium should have spent more money on security instead of phone booths.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjAtRjFgmF8


----------



## Jarnhamar

A woman in Greece stopped by some refugee's to apparently donate food and supplies. For her efforts she was swarmed and robbed (reminds me of wadi kids).  The refugee in red at 13 seconds in seems surprised that the woman didn't want the refugee taking her bag.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_AyaIv7xe4


----------



## Jed

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> A woman in Greece stopped by some refugee's to apparently donate food and supplies. For her efforts she was swarmed and robbed (reminds me of wadi kids).  The refugee in red at 13 seconds in seems surprised that the woman didn't want the refugee taking her bag.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_AyaIv7xe4



Ha ha. I experienced that first hand a few years back. One needs to be vigilant.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I always looked for the big kids that seemed to have sway over the others. An extra portion of whatever I was giving out normally sufficed to keep the others in an orderly lineup.


----------



## a_majoor

Looks like Chris Pook for the win:

http://observer.com/2016/04/how-the-kremlin-manipulates-europes-refugee-crisis/



> *How the Kremlin Manipulates Europe’s Refugee Crisis*
> Russian intelligence is detectable in the huge migration wave hitting Europe. What does this mean for Western security?
> By John R. Schindler • 04/06/16 9:30am
> 
> None can now deny that the refugee crisis that descended on Europe over the last year has changed the continent’s political landscape. The arrival of millions of migrants, mainly from the Middle East and Africa, with the encouragement of some European leaders, has birthed a political earthquake that promises to reshape Europe’s politics in important ways.
> 
> Even Europeans who initially supported the efforts of Angela Merkel, Germany’s chancellor and the most powerful politician in the European Union, to welcome millions of refugees have begun to express public doubts about this enterprise. This week, Austria’s foreign minister, whose country only months ago was welcoming tens of thousands of migrants, expressed Vienna’s position concisely: “The concept of no borders is not going to work.”
> 
> This statement has profound implications for an EU that has already begun to recreate national border checks, which disappeared in most of the European Union with the birth of the Schengen Area two decades ago. In order to stem the burgeoning migrant tide, border security is reemerging inside the EU. The prospect of millions more migrants attempting to enter the EU through the Balkans this spring fills politicians and security officials all over Europe with dread.
> 
> Meanwhile, Europeans who were skeptical of Ms. Merkel’s opening the floodgates to millions of migrants are indulging in told-you-so’s on a grand scale. Major political controversy has followed, abetted by migrant crime and the reality that absorbing large numbers of newcomers—many of them unskilled and illiterate even in their own languages—will be much more time-consuming and costly than European publics were told just last year.
> 
> To say nothing of the reality that most of the migrants are Muslims, whose values mesh poorly with the largely secular, postmodern EU, while some of them are convinced radicals. In the aftermath of jihadist terrorist atrocities like last November’s Paris attacks and the slaughter in Brussels last month, many Europeans feel that letting in even one more terrorist is one too many. Average citizens in EU countries care about security now, even if much of their political class has been slow to realize this.
> 
> Some politicos are making the most of this new threat, however, and few of them come from mainstream parties. In France, the far-right National Front (FN) is surging in polls thanks to its tough line on migrants and terrorism, while even in Germany, where the far-right has been politically beyond the pale since 1945, anti-immigrant parties are rising fast. Particularly important has been the breakthrough of the Alternative for Germany (AfD) in recent state-level elections. They can no longer be considered a fringe movement, and they are making a serious effort at stealing votes from the ruling center-right coalition in Berlin, many of whose voters are disgusted by Ms. Merkel’s permissive and expensive refugee policies.
> 
> Not content with the actual level of crime among migrants, Russian media outlets have taken to inventing more of it.
> 
> A new era of right-wing politics has emerged in much of the EU over the last year, carried on the back of the refugee crisis. Tendencies toward nationalism and xenophobia, building for years over frustrations with micromanagement by Brussels, have exploded in the open and seem unlikely to dissipate anytime soon. This means European politics will be focused on the significant cultural, economic and security impacts of the migrant wave for years to come.
> 
> Cui bono? is a key question that’s been asked by more than few Europe-watchers in recent months as migrants have helped shift EU politics decisively to the right. It’s difficult to avoid noticing that many of the far-right parties reaping the whirlwind now across the EU have positive views of Vladimir Putin’s Russia. The EU’s rising right admires the Kremlin for its unapologetic emphasis on traditional values, state sovereignty and zero tolerance for jihadism. Anti-immigrant rallies in Germany have featured protestors brandishing Russian flags prominently, as well as German ones.
> 
> This extends beyond mere sympathy. France’s FN has accepted millions of dollars in funding from the Kremlin, while Germany’s AfD seems to have benefitted from Russian largesse as well. It’s therefore not surprising that the leaders of those parties have warm, praising things to say about Mr. Putin and his regime, viewing Russia as a bulwark of conservatism and an ally against migrant invasion.
> 
> Secret Russian funding for Europe’s far-right isn’t entirely new (and it should be stated that Russian intelligence also provides clandestine support to certain left-wing parties in the EU too, a Cold War legacy) but it’s taken on real importance now that the FN and the AfD may finally have a shot at governing thanks to political ferment caused by the refugee crisis. Friends of Russia, only recently considered politically marginal, matter now in several EU states, including key ones like France and Germany.
> 
> The Kremlin has also been active with its customary propaganda games. State outlets like RT and Sputnik prominently feature stories on violent migrants to the EU, the more lurid the better. It’s in Moscow’s interest to stoke European fears, since scared citizens may vote for pro-Russian parties. Not content with the actual level of crime among migrants, which none can deny is a real problem now, Russian media outlets have taken to inventing more of it.
> 
> This is an old Kremlin trick, known as disinformation in the spy business, and to be successful it must at least be partly grounded in truth. A recent case illustrating the problem was the sordid saga of a thirteen-year-old girl in Berlin who was allegedly kidnapped and gang-raped by Arab migrants. The horrifying tale became a media sensation in January, allowing Moscow outlets to portray Germany as teeming with Muslim rape-gangs—but a tale it was. The crime never happened, but this did not stop the Russian foreign minister from publicly accusing Berlin of a “cover-up” while Russian TV ran fake video to embellish the fraudulent story.
> 
> A major concern is that the Kremlin has seeded the migrants with secret operatives who will be activated once they reach Europe.
> 
> This was all old hat to Western counterintelligence hands acquainted with Kremlin agitprop. The public was willing to believe a lie since migrant crime—including sexual assault—is hardly a figment of the imagination, while promoting the lurid story non-stop on the Internet and TV, creating a climate of hysteria, meant it took several days for authorities to establish there was no crime committed. By then, the political damage had been done, as Moscow intended.
> 
> The hand of Russian intelligence behind some European far-right politicians and sensationalist news stories can be detected by those with the skilled eyes to see it, but there have also been nagging questions about whether the Kremlin is stoking the migrant crisis itself. It’s undeniably true that Syria, a Russian client state, has been perfectly happy to export its huge refugee problem to Europe, while Mr. Putin’s military intervention in that bloody civil war last year has only increased the flows of desperate Syrian refugees seeking sanctuary in the West.
> 
> But does Russian intelligence play a more direct role in encouraging migrants to head for the EU? Several Western security services have hinted at this reality, but only recently have any European governments been willing to go on the record with their concerns. In mid-February, Finland’s defense minister bluntly stated that the flow of migrants into his country via Russia was “our most serious challenge.” Now, with refugees taking an Arctic route into the EU from Russia in unprecedented numbers, Helsinki is openly accusing the Kremlin and its intelligence services of flooding Finland, and therefore the EU, with refugees as a political weapon to destabilize Europe.
> 
> This notion, which may sound far-fetched to neophytes, is taken very seriously by leading EU and NATO members, particularly those unlucky enough to be located close to Russia. “This is all the FSB,” explained a senior security official from one of NATO’s border states, referring to Russia’s powerful Federal Security Service. “Migrants go where the FSB sends them, many of the human traffickers are FSB agents,” adding that for the Kremlin this is a “win-win since it gets the migrants out of their lap and drops them in ours.”
> 
> Western security services are also worried that the FSB and other Russian intelligence agencies are exploiting the refugee crisis for espionage purposes. A major concern is that the Kremlin has seeded the migrants with secret operatives who will be activated once they reach Europe. The use of deep cover spies, what the Russians term Illegals, was a specialty of the KGB that has continued to the present day, as revealed by the roll-up early last year of an Illegal of the Russian Foreign Intelligence Service, or SVR, who was operating in New York City, spying on Wall Street.
> 
> Illegals, who are an elite spy cadre, pose a particular problem for Western counterintelligence since, unlike most Russian spies abroad, they have no official “cover” job with, say, a Russian embassy or trade mission. Illegals who keep their nose clean and work hard at their cover story—their false identity they call their “legend”—can be nearly impossible for even competent Western security agencies to uncover.
> 
> Therefore news out of Poland this week raises troubling questions for NATO. As reported by the newsmagazine Wprost, Polish intelligence determined the Kremlin has seeded the vast ranks of migrants with Illegals who, once they reach the EU and get settled into their new lives, will serve as Russia’s secret eyes in Europe. Warsaw has “credible multi-source information” on this, including intelligence from U.S. and British spy partners, indicating that Russian intelligence services have sent Illegals to Syria, then on to Europe, posing as Middle East refugees. They are destined for several EU countries, including Germany, France and Britain. Possessing high-quality fake documents provided by the Kremlin, as well as proper espionage training, these Illegals will be nearly impossible to detect, even with careful security vetting.
> 
> Western counterintelligence is already concerned by the Islamic State’s ability to infiltrate Europe with jihadists posing as refugees, but Russia possesses espionage tradecraft vastly superior to anything ISIS can muster. “We’ll never be able to select SVR Illegals out from the masses of refugees,” explained a Pentagon intelligence official. “They would beat our immigration vetting, and we’re stronger there than most of Europe.”
> 
> Warsaw is similarly sanguine. “We’re familiar with this Kremlin game,” stated a senior Polish intelligence official who noted that Poles who were repatriated home after decades in the Soviet Union, where Stalin had deported them, included many KGB Illegals. Polish security had a devilish time detecting those spies, “and these were our own people. We have no idea who these Arabs even are.”
> 
> Poland possesses excellent security services—among the best in NATO—but it’s no wonder that Warsaw has been so reluctant to accept refugees, despite repeated EU demands that they do so. Polish security officials know that they really have no idea how to determine who the newcomers actually are. In the meantime, the Kremlin will keep playing its cynical spy games to manipulate Europe’s refugee crisis to its political advantage.


----------



## Jarnhamar

> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2016/04/07/police-raid-social-media-posts/
> 
> Berlin Police completed a large scale raid on internet users Wednesday. The officers ransacked ten separate apartments in the German capital in the suburbs of Spandau, Tempelhof, Marzahn, Hellersdorf and Pankow.
> 
> The force confiscated mobile phones, narcotics and weapons. Nine suspects were arrested, aged 22-58, and are accused of posting messages critical of migrants, migrant helpers and some anti-semitic slogans on social networks like Facebook, WhatsApp, and Twitter, reports Berliner Morgenpost.
> 
> The Berlin police have told media that they already knew of the suspects and said that many of them have what they consider a “right-extremist” background. Police spokesman Stefan Redlich said that while many of the men shared anti-migrant views, “the men do not know each other according to previous findings,” and there was no evidence of any planned conspiracy to commit crime among them.
> 
> In some of the homes searched police were forced to admit they hadn’t found anything at all, but Redlich justified the raids saying they were maybe, “people who just once expressed their hate-opinion.”



And I thought the army.ca warning system was strict  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Looks like Chris Pook for the win:
> 
> http://observer.com/2016/04/how-the-kremlin-manipulates-europes-refugee-crisis/
> 
> 
> 
> *How the Kremlin Manipulates Europe’s Refugee Crisis* ...
Click to expand...

Aide memoire to Putin's strategy, via Twitter:


> 1 Fund Assad's slaughter to make refugees
> 2 Fund anti refugee parties in EU
> 3 Get Pro-Putin fascists popular
> 4 Get them elected





> 1 Fund Assad's slaughter to create refugees.
> 2 Fund anti refugee parties in EU.
> 3 Criticize EU refugee policy.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> And I thought the army.ca warning system was strict  ;D



So they are going after people that post anti refugee opinion.

Instead of checking on all the would be terrorists they just let in.

In the fight to prove to the world that they are no longer Nazis, they've gotten things ass backwards. Again.

Methinks Merkel and her ilk better start looking for new jobs come next election.


----------



## Jarnhamar

recceguy said:
			
		

> In the fight *to prove to the world that they are no longer Nazis*, they've gotten things ass backwards. Again.



That's the impression I get.


----------



## mariomike

17 August 2016

Terrified British motorist is attacked in Calais by gang of chainsaw-wielding migrants who hurled concrete boulders at his car 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3745717/British-motorist-attacked-Calais-gang-chainsaw-wielding-migrants-hurled-concrete-boulders-car-warns-holidaymakers-stay-away.html
A British motorist is warning tourists to avoid Calais after migrants wielding chainsaws smashed up his Mercedes and hurled petrol bombs in the road.


----------



## Jarnhamar

mariomike said:
			
		

> 17 August 2016
> 
> Terrified British motorist is attacked in Calais by gang of chainsaw-wielding migrants who hurled concrete boulders at his car
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3745717/British-motorist-attacked-Calais-gang-chainsaw-wielding-migrants-hurled-concrete-boulders-car-warns-holidaymakers-stay-away.html
> A British motorist is warning tourists to avoid Calais after migrants wielding chainsaws smashed up his Mercedes and hurled petrol bombs in the road.



Are you sure those weren't just workers using the chainsaws to clear away those trees that were spread across the road?


----------



## mariomike

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Are you sure those weren't just workers using the chainsaws to clear away those trees that were spread across the road?



I just know what I read in the papers,  
https://www.google.ca/search?q=calais&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=BHO2V4yCMKaC8Qec8ZZw&gws_rd=ssl#q=calais+chainsaws


----------



## Lightguns

recceguy said:
			
		

> So they are going after people that post anti refugee opinion.
> 
> Instead of checking on all the would be terrorists they just let in.
> 
> In the fight to prove to the world that they are no longer Nazis, they've gotten things *** backwards. Again.
> 
> Methinks Merkel and her ilk better start looking for new jobs come next election.



Friend of mine had a theory on the Germans.  Because 9/10 of the males were in POW camps or dead at the end of WW2, women were forced to raise the next generation of leaders without the male parent figure during the generation's formative years.  The result is the present Germany, he says the same theory can be superimposed on Black American society in the US and Canadian First Nations society. The result is s society unable to understand consequences of actions or accept individual responsibility.


----------



## mariomike

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Friend of mine had a theory on the Germans.  Because 9/10 of the males were in POW camps or dead at the end of WW2, women were forced to raise the next generation of leaders without the male parent figure during the generation's formative years.  The result is the present Germany, he says the same theory can be superimposed on Black American society in the US and Canadian First Nations society. The result is s society unable to understand consequences of actions or accept individual responsibility.



I believe that by 1945, the consequences of actions were understood in Germany ( and Japan ). 

The city area raids have left their mark on the German people as well as on their cities. Far more than any other military action that preceded the actual occupation of Germany itself, these attacks left the German people with a solid lesson in the disadvantages of war. It was a terrible lesson; conceivably that lesson, both in Germany and abroad, could be the most lasting single effect of the air war. 
It brought home to the German people the full impact of modern war with all its horror and suffering. Its imprint on the German nation will be lasting."
THE UNITED STATES STRATEGIC BOMBING SURVEY
Summary Report
(European War)
September 30, 1945

I think the lesson was also understood by the Russians,

"...and incidentally to show the Russians when they arrive what Bomber Command can do."


----------



## jollyjacktar

Reap what you have sown.  They started the bar fight...


----------



## mariomike

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Reap what you have sown.



Straight out of the Old Testament,

"They sowed the wind, and now they are going to reap the whirlwind."
Air Chief Marshal Sir Arthur Travers Harris

In 1976 Albert Speer sent Harris a copy of his book, with a note: "I hope it will please you to read these facts which are always underestimated." 

Now Europe is facing another threat.


----------



## a_majoor

Interesting though: is the Mafia fighting ISIS in Italy?

https://pjmedia.com/michaelledeen/2016/08/18/why-hasnt-isis-blown-up-rome/?singlepage=true



> *Why Hasn't ISIS Blown Up Rome?*
> BY MICHAEL LEDEEN AUGUST 18, 2016 CHAT 50 COMMENTS
> 
> At lunch the other day, a smart man asked me how come there hadn’t been terrorism in Italy, even though Islamic State keeps promising to attack the Vatican.
> 
> You’ve undoubtedly been asking yourself the same question, so I’m going to give you the answers.  Answers, plural, because hardly anything happens for a simple reason, especially in a country as tricky and complicated as Italy. So there are several reasons.
> 
> First, Italian intelligence, especially domestic intelligence, is a lot better than you might imagine. They are exceptionally good snoopers, since the state knows that the citizens don’t much like the powers-that-be, and so the agents of the state are forever peeking and listening. Sometimes I have believed that the snoopers listen in on every telephone conversation and even face-to-face chats. I’ve spent a lot of time reading Italian court records, in which I’ve found transcripts of conversations in bars, in restaurants, and even in taxi cabs.
> 
> Keep in mind that the Italian word for “privacy” is “privacy.” They lifted ours because the concept isn’t in the native language. Wittgenstein, along with Bill Clinton, will tell you if there is no word for it, it doesn’t exist.
> 
> The system is most famously used by the Treasury police, and they’re trying to catch tax evaders, but all are grist for their mill, so they identify all manner of criminals, including terrorists. And, contrary to the stereotype most of us have of the Italians—sweet, gentle souls—they are actually tough guys.  Italy has the longest uninterrupted tradition of political assassination in the West, and possibly globally.  Moreover, the complicated legal code makes it possible to arrest most anyone, and hold him under  preventive detention for many years. Or to expel most any non-citizen. The Italians have thrown out many an imam in the past few years.
> 
> Second, Italian authorities have a lot of experience dealing with clandestine criminal organizations.  Think mafias. Terrorists have long been in cahoots with drug smugglers—which in Italy means mafias, especially the big three based in Sicily, Calabria and Naples. The Sicilian Mafia has been considerably weakened in recent decades, and while the same cannot be seriously maintained for the Calabrian ‘Ndrangheta and the Neapolitan Camorra, there have been plenty of arrests.  That tells us that the state has infiltrated the networks, and that there are traitors within them.
> 
> Where and How European Jews Are Winning
> 
> The terrorist groups do plenty of business with the drug/mafia network, and you can be sure that the locals prefer turning over the Arab thugs to surrendering their own.  So when it comes to counter-terrorism, the organized Italian criminal organizations provide the state with invaluable information.  And the Mafiosi don’t want tens of thousands of Middle Eastern immigrants moving into their territory, another catalyst to cooperation with the Feds.
> 
> Third, there’s a religious dimension to Italian counter-terrorism. Although Italians are much less observant than they were one or two generations ago, the pope still matters a lot, and Francis, the third consecutive pro-Jewish pope (he even seems to like kosher food), is very popular.  Vatican intelligence is superb (priests operate with a degree of freedom unknown to the agents of the central government) and is happy to help Prime Minister Matteo Renzi, a devout Catholic who is a well-known friend of the country’s Jewish communities.  And the Jews themselves understandably have their eyes on radical Muslims.  This is especially true in Rome, where there is an excellent Jewish self-defense organization, which in turn can count on warnings from Israel.
> 
> So it’s not so easy for al Qaeda and ISIS to devastate Italy. You can leave Italy on your vacation list.  Especially the south.


----------



## tomahawk6

The migrants have brought a biblical level plague with them,one which evidently lacks a vaccine or a cure.Its name is Crimean-Congo haemorrhagic fever.

http://www.express.co.uk/life-style/health/708622/Crimean-Congo-Hemorrhagic-Fever-CCHF-vaccine







FIRST there was Zika, and now it’s Crimean-Congo hemorrhagic fever – but how much do you know about the disease sweeping across Europe?

Crimean-Congo haemorrhagic fever (CCHF) is a virus primarily transmitted to people from ticks and animals. While it might not be a commonly-discussed disease, CCHF outbreaks – which causes severe viral haemorrhagic fever outbreaks – have a fatality rate of up to 40 per cent, according to the World Health Organisation.

Worryingly the virus is primarily transmitted to people from ticks and livestock animals – but human-to-human transmission can occur after close contact with the blood, secretions, organs or other bodily fluids of infected persons.

There is no vaccine available for either people or animals.Video at the link.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIr-AXBhOU0&list=PLAnWUxc03uEnaDgBJyH8VJnj7-zsUhU3y&index=1


----------



## a_majoor

French protesters are apparently blockading Calis and preventing access until the "Jungle" is dismantled:

https://www.rt.com/news/358279-calais-protest-drivers-trucks/

The formatting is wonky (it is Russian Television, after all), but you can read the article on the link.


----------



## mariomike

20 Sept., 2016

80 Per Cent Of Swedish Police Consider Quitting Over Migrant Danger
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2016/09/20/80-per-cent-swedish-police-consider-quitting-due-danger/
Larsson singles out violence against emergency services employees saying, “The violence against us in the police and the paramedics and firefighters, has become much worse.


----------



## George Wallace

mariomike said:
			
		

> 20 Sept., 2016
> 
> 80 Per Cent Of Swedish Police Consider Quitting Over Migrant Danger
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2016/09/20/80-per-cent-swedish-police-consider-quitting-due-danger/
> Larsson singles out violence against emergency services employees saying, “The violence against us in the police and the paramedics and firefighters, has become much worse.



First step to turning Europe into a Middle Eastern shithole.


----------



## mariomike

Maybe Sweden should follow Germany's example with a refugee guide?
https://www.rt.com/news/329673-germany-refugees-guide-mocked/


----------



## Jarnhamar

Sweeden is a new country.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LAwJDA_DB0#action=share


----------



## Fishbone Jones

mariomike said:
			
		

> 20 Sept., 2016
> 
> 80 Per Cent Of Swedish Police Consider Quitting Over Migrant Danger
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2016/09/20/80-per-cent-swedish-police-consider-quitting-due-danger/
> Larsson singles out violence against emergency services employees saying, “The violence against us in the police and the paramedics and firefighters, has become much worse.



They may quit the force but I'll  bet they don't stop protecting the innocents.


----------



## tomahawk6

Syrian refugee in Germany with 4 wives and 22 children receives 320,000 Euros a year in benefits.Thats unsustainable given the numbers of migrants.In Germany polygamy is legal.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/724800/Syrian-refugee-Ghazia-A-four-wives-23-children-320000-benefits-germany-Montabaur-Twasif


----------



## dimsum

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Syrian refugee in Germany with 4 wives and 22 children receives 320,000 Euros a year in benefits.Thats unsustainable given the numbers of migrants.In Germany polygamy is legal.
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/724800/Syrian-refugee-Ghazia-A-four-wives-23-children-320000-benefits-germany-Montabaur-Twasif



From the headlines of that and others on that site, I'd guess Express.co.uk is very much a "sensationalist" paper.


----------



## Lightguns

recceguy said:
			
		

> They may quit the force but I'll  bet they don't stop protecting the innocents.



Remember Sweden, that bastion of peace and security and freedom in amongst NATO and WP?  Unfettered gun ownership, armed neutral, economic middle power respected for it's stance in the world.  Once held up by Trudeau V1 as why we should leave NATO and become an non-aligned neutral.  Modern social democratic welfare state where everyone got along.  How much that has changed...........


----------



## Lightguns

Dimsum said:
			
		

> From the headlines of that and others on that site, I'd guess Express.co.uk is very much a "sensationalist" paper.



But is the story a lie or phony?  "Sensationalist" or not the merits of a story are in the accuracy.  I can see through click bait, is the story real?


----------



## tomahawk6

The story is also in the often ridiculed Sun.French authorities are cracking down on the Jungle in Calais.The port is handy so give them cash and send them back to their home country.So far I am glad that we have avoided the same fate as Europe.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/2044661/outrage-as-syrian-refugee-with-four-wives-and-23-kids-claims-320000-in-benefits-every-year/

Daily Mail

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3872514/Syrian-refugee-s-hand-outs-FOUR-wives-22-children.html


----------



## jollyjacktar

I don't know how much of this story is ramped up BS, but I believe there is at the very least a grain of truth to it all.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3944874/They-want-Islamised-despise-country-values-Translator-German-refugee-camp-says-Muslim-migrants-display-pure-hatred-Christians.html


----------



## Jarnhamar

Sweden sounds like it's really taking a shit kicking from it's guests. 




> Afghan Migrants Live Stream 3-Hour Rape In Sweden



http://americanmilitarynews.com/2017/01/afghan-migrants-live-stream-3-hour-rape-in-sweden/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=dvf


----------



## YZT580

Much of Malmo is now too dangerous for any but Muslims.  Even the police refuse to enter for routine patrols.


----------



## dimsum

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Sweden sounds like it's really taking a shit kicking from it's guests.
> 
> 
> 
> http://americanmilitarynews.com/2017/01/afghan-migrants-live-stream-3-hour-rape-in-sweden/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=dvf



Before firing up the outrage bus, that article was lifted from Aftonbladet, a tabloid.  While that in and of itself doesn't mean you should ignore it, it's not outside the realm of possibility for tabloids to, shall we say, embellish to garner a response, right?


----------



## The Bread Guy

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Before firing up the outrage bus, that article was lifted from Aftonbladet, a tabloid.  While that in and of itself doesn't mean you should ignore it, it's not outside the realm of possibility for tabloids to, shall we say, embellish to garner a response, right?


Or it could just be an alternate fact these days, right?  >


----------



## GAP

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Or it could just be an alternate fact these days, right?  >



like duffleblog?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

That's weird, because what I retained from this story is that three scumbags (sorry no other term comes to mind) doing their misdeed on a  (semi-)private part of the internet were quickly turned in to the police by offended people, who in turn traced them, intervened and arrested them within three hours.

I say Huzza! Pretty good police work. And good on the citizens for turning these guys in.

What's to be outraged about?


----------



## Jarnhamar

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Before firing up the outrage bus, that article was lifted from Aftonbladet, a tabloid.  While that in and of itself doesn't mean you should ignore it, it's not outside the realm of possibility for tabloids to, shall we say, embellish to garner a response, right?



You're right of course.  It can also be found on fox,  rt,  nypost, the sun,  express (uk),  liveleak,  guardian, & dailywire.


----------



## Jarnhamar

I realize it's easy to cherry pick stories involving migrants/refugees/Muslims and paint them in a bad light. Assaults, rape and murder happen everywhere with all races and cultures.

In Europe the frequency in which various crimes are being committed seems to be becoming a pretty big issue. I think it's alarming when the government goes out of their way to suppress news of these attacks. Also alarming when western courts take culture into account when it comes to rape and assault cases.


----------



## tomahawk6

At what point do the Europeans start to take back their collective nations ? Who will be the first to empty the camps and send the people back to their country of origin ?


----------



## jollyjacktar

I think the Pandora's box of migrants has been opened by Merkel in particular and it cannot be closed again.  Europe will not recover from this to return to what it once was.


----------



## George Wallace

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> At what point do the Europeans start to take back their collective nations ? Who will be the first to empty the camps and send the people back to their country of origin ?



France has already taken some steps with cleaning up the migrant camps around Calais.  

The patience of many European nations are already wearing thin.  The breaking point may be in the near future.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

George Wallace said:
			
		

> France has already taken some steps with cleaning up the migrant camps around Calais.
> 
> The patience of many European nations are already wearing thin.  The breaking point may be in the near future.



As anyone that has dealt with them on a physical basis knows, this is the home, hearth and kin period of their year. :cold:

Fighting season coincides with the spring warm up in a couple of months.   :bigfight:

 [


----------



## Jarnhamar

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I think the Pandora's box of migrants has been opened by Merkel in particular and it cannot be closed again.  Europe will not recover from this to return to what it once was.



Yup. When your plan to deal with increased cases of rape is to tell women to dress in long sleeves you've already lost the battle.


----------



## GAP

German council confiscates six apartments to help ease migrant housing shortage - and owner will have to pay five-figure renovation bill

    Six apartments in city of Hamburg have been handed over to council trustee 
    Properties will now be renovated and rented out to tenants of the city's choosing
    Owner will be forced to pick up the bill, which is thought to be a five-figure sum
    Move is the first time residential buildings have been seized in Germany

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4506552/Hamburg-confiscates-flats-ease-migrant-housing-crisis.html


----------



## Rifleman62

Ghetto and emergency responders Verbolten pending.


----------



## Jarnhamar

London sounds lovely 

https://www.rt.com/uk/397083-honor-killing-girl-freezer/


----------



## Altair

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> London sounds lovely
> 
> https://www.rt.com/uk/397083-honor-killing-girl-freezer/


in all fairness, so does southern Alberta.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Altair said:
			
		

> in all fairness, so does southern Alberta.



WTF, do you mean by that crack?


----------



## Altair

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> WTF, do you mean by that crack?



https://www.google.ca/amp/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3961535

https://www.google.ca/amp/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4179746


----------



## Jarnhamar

Altair said:
			
		

> https://www.google.ca/amp/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3961535
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4179746



Fair point. That's gruesome.

Safe to say London doesn't have an increase in culturally related crimes like honour killings, acid attacks, stabbing and running over infidels?


----------



## jollyjacktar

Altair said:
			
		

> https://www.google.ca/amp/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3961535
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4179746



Yeah, it's not the first time a criminal carved up somebody either in Southern Alberta or London or many other places for that matter.  

So called Honour killings, however don't connect Southern Alberta and London.  I grew up there and my family came out west in 1873 with the NWMP, we don't do that barbarian shit there and I don't like the connotations you're alluding to.  Criminal activity is something else and is connected world wide.


----------



## Altair

Meh. People kill other people for stupid, illogical reasons all over the place.

Honor killings, business deal gone wrong, voices in head.

As long as they aren't doing it at greater rates than the native population.

The increase in sexual assaults in Germany is a valid issue for example.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Barbarian beliefs ARE a valid concern to those who are victims of it.  I'm sure the Shafia girls and wife would agree, if they could.  Those refugees who are doing the nasty shit in Europe are barbarians as they believe it's their right to do so.

Mod edit: language.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Altair said:
			
		

> Meh. People kill other people for stupid, illogical reasons all over the place.
> 
> Honor killings, business deal gone wrong, voices in head.



Knowing your posting history (I mean that in a positive way) I don't believe for a second that you lump this all together and don't see a difference between every day violence and violence imported to a country through culture.

In point of fact you say " As long as they aren't doing it at greater rates than the native population." I'm fairly certain honour killings, acid attacks, assaulting people for ordering ham on their pizza or walking an (unclean)  dog aren't common to London or Europes native population.



> The increase in sexual assaults in Germany is a valid issue for example.


Instead of saying Germany you could say the rest of Europe minus the countries that aren't accepting migrants.



I was rather happy reading this article, though pretty pissed off a Canadian judge was moronic enough to give an abuser a lighter sentence because of his "culture".

https://www.thestar.com/opinion/editorials/2015/07/20/an-ontario-court-has-just-affirmed-that-cultural-norms-that-excuse-violence-have-no-place-here-editorial.html




> The woman, a recent immigrant from Iran, suffered brutal spousal abuse but didn’t even realize it was against the law.
> 
> After moving to Canada in 2009 her husband forced the woman, whose identity is protected by the court, to have sex with him by hitting her, pulling her hair, pinching her and forcefully removing her clothes. “She cried out quietly so the children would not hear,” court was told.
> 
> He also slapped, kicked and punched their two sons and hit them with a belt. Once he locked them outside the house on a snowy winter day wearing nothing but shorts and T-shirts until their mother came home and rescued them.
> 
> When the husband was convicted of sexual assault and assault, Justice William Gorewich of Ontario court sentenced him to 18 months, citing mitigating factors that included the lack of a criminal record. The judge also noted a “significant cultural gap” between behaviour that is accepted in Canada and in Iran, and the “cultural impact” of changing countries.
> 
> That didn’t cut much mustard with the Ontario Court of Appeal, nor should it have.
> 
> On appeal by the Crown, Justices Mary Lou Benotto, Alexandra Hoy and David Doherty found the 18-month sentence to be “manifestly unfit”and they imposed a far tougher, and entirely appropriate, four-year sentence.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Have a look at this Altair, then tell me with a straight face, it's the same as what happened in the Crowsnest Pass...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4724802/Indian-Muslim-teenager-kidnapped-raped-murdered.html


----------



## Jarnhamar

https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/07/british-girl-raped-arabs/


----------



## Jarnhamar

UK is going full retard.


----------



## Altair

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Have a look at this Altair, then tell me with a straight face, it's the same as what happened in the Crowsnest Pass...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4724802/Indian-Muslim-teenager-kidnapped-raped-murdered.html


I don't think the murdered care much about the motivating factor of their murderers.

Do you?


----------



## Halifax Tar

Altair said:
			
		

> I don't think the murdered care much about the motivating factor of their murderers.
> 
> Do you?



Ya, your right we should pay no attention.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Altair said:
			
		

> I don't think the murdered care much about the motivating factor of their murderers.
> 
> Do you?



Wow, that's deep.  

And yes, I do care.  Hopefully you'll never have to ponder those thoughts in your last moments on earth.


----------



## Altair

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Ya, your right we should pay no attention.


Yes and no. I don't pay attention to individual cases. A murder is a murder is a murder.

I care about the big picture.



			
				jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Wow, that's deep.
> 
> And yes, I do care.  Hopefully you'll never have to ponder those thoughts in your last moments on earth.


I imagine in my last moments of life I wont be placated by thinking this person is torturing me, mutilating me, causing unimaginable pain, ending my life, because of a business deal gone wrong as opposed to religious motivations.

I can imagine I would be just as distraught no matter why they were doing that to me.

I'm happy to hear that you would be more comfortable dying to a lunatic with a grudge than a person with a warped religious outlook.

What I do care about is the statistics. Are newcomers committing crimes at a much higher rate than the local population? I don't give a damn if a newcomer kills someone because of their religious beliefs or if they are high as kite on street drugs. I also don't give a damn if a local kills someone because of religious motivations or if they are high as a kite off of street drugs.

What matters is how much more likely(Or less likely) a newcomer is to commit a crime.

For example, which is better?

Example A.

New refugees or migrants have one murderer per one thousand individuals, but that one murderer is doing it for religious reasons, allah, honor killings, hates the west, whatever.

Example B. Local population has three murderers per one thousand individuals, but they are doing it for the "normal" reasons, psychotic breakdown, petty grudges, gang violence, crimes of passion.

For me, statistically speaking, I would prefer example A.  If they are killing less people overall, I don't care about the motivating factor for the reasons they are killing people. 

Now these examples are made up gibberish that I made up. I am in no way suggesting that local populations are committing less crimes than these migrant populations. In fact, I believe the opposite to be true. But any statistic, story, article that states as much, points to that conclusion I am willing to listen to and act on. And I don't mean articles that say migrant communities are committing 1000% more honor killings than the local population. I mean, migrant populations are committing more rapes, murders, violent crimes than the local population.

These individual stories of muslims committing honor killings carry no weight with me, for one for one, I can find stories about local people committing horrendous crimes. Karla Homolka,  Paul Bernardo,  Andrea Giesbrecht, Robert Pickton, Derek Saretzky, Elizabeth Wettlaufer, Douglas Garland, and that's just those I can name off the top of my head.

Show me something saying refugees and immigrants are murdering people at a higher rate than locals and I'm all ears.

Show me the forest, not the trees.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Interesting enough the majority of the issues involve North Africans and people from the Stans. The Syrian refugees generally don't have the same attitude towards women as the others. It's in Europe's best interest to clean up and stabilize Libya so they can deport people back to there and prevent large numbers from coming. By refusing to support refugees indefinitely , you make the option less attractive and will remove economic refugees from the inflow, allowing the country to help refugees in real need.


----------



## Jarnhamar

> Show me the forest, not the trees.



I'd stay out of the forest if I were you.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/04/25/migrant-crime-germany-rises-50-per-cent-new-figures-show/
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3893436/Angela-Merkel-pressure-refugee-policy-revealed-migrants-committed-142-500-crimes-Germany-six-months-2016.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3684302/1-200-German-women-sexually-assaulted-New-Year-s-Eve-Cologne-elsewhere.html
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/3805103/migrant-sex-attacks-germany-doubled-3000-a-year/
http://dailycaller.com/2016/04/08/german-cops-we-were-ordered-to-remove-the-word-rape-from-migrant-criminal-report/
https://muslimstatistics.wordpress.com/2016/10/24/germany-hiding-muslim-crimes-only-17-sex-attacks-appear-in-the-police-crime-statistics/
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jan/13/sex-assaults-sweden-stockholm-music-festival
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3394161/Now-Swedish-police-accused-covering-sex-attacks-news-blackout-migrant-gang-surrounding-molesting-teenage-girls-music-festival.html
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/swedens-rape-crisis-isnt-what-it-seems/article30019623/comments/


----------



## PuckChaser

Altair said:
			
		

> For example, which is better?
> 
> Example A.
> 
> New refugees or migrants have one murderer per one thousand individuals, but that one murderer is doing it for religious reasons, allah, honor killings, hates the west, whatever.
> 
> Example B. Local population has three murderers per one thousand individuals, but they are doing it for the "normal" reasons, psychotic breakdown, petty grudges, gang violence, crimes of passion.
> 
> For me, statistically speaking, I would prefer example A.  If they are killing less people overall, I don't care about the motivating factor for the reasons they are killing people.



There's a flaw in your logic and example. It implies that Example B could be completely eliminated and we would only have a murder rate of 1/1000. What we have in fact is a murder rate of 4/1000, where 1/1000 (25% reduction) can arguably be handled with reduced immigration or no immigration from countries which incite/encourage that kind of violence. You will never stop any of those murders in Example B, so you reduce the murder rate where you can.


----------



## jollyjacktar

I'm afraid Altair, jmt and I shall always be at odds.  We each see flaws in each other's views. (as do others) To those who wish to carry on, feel free.  I'm done spinning circles, the field is yours.


----------



## Altair

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I'd stay out of the forest if I were you.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/04/25/migrant-crime-germany-rises-50-per-cent-new-figures-show/
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3893436/Angela-Merkel-pressure-refugee-policy-revealed-migrants-committed-142-500-crimes-Germany-six-months-2016.html
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3684302/1-200-German-women-sexually-assaulted-New-Year-s-Eve-Cologne-elsewhere.html
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/3805103/migrant-sex-attacks-germany-doubled-3000-a-year/
> http://dailycaller.com/2016/04/08/german-cops-we-were-ordered-to-remove-the-word-rape-from-migrant-criminal-report/
> https://muslimstatistics.wordpress.com/2016/10/24/germany-hiding-muslim-crimes-only-17-sex-attacks-appear-in-the-police-crime-statistics/
> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jan/13/sex-assaults-sweden-stockholm-music-festival
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3394161/Now-Swedish-police-accused-covering-sex-attacks-news-blackout-migrant-gang-surrounding-molesting-teenage-girls-music-festival.html
> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/swedens-rape-crisis-isnt-what-it-seems/article30019623/comments/


yes, and those are all far more sensible articles to post than the one story here, one story there of a individual engaging in barbaric acts due to religion.

Again, I never once doubted that these migrants would bring in higher crime rates, especially with how little getting they underwent getting into Europe. But that's the story here IMHO.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> There's a flaw in your logic and example. It implies that Example B could be completely eliminated and we would only have a murder rate of 1/1000. What we have in fact is a murder rate of 4/1000, where 1/1000 (25% reduction) can arguably be handled with reduced immigration or no immigration from countries which incite/encourage that kind of violence. You will never stop any of those murders in Example B, so you reduce the murder rate where you can.


also missing in that is that most migrant/refugee/immigrant crimes are committed against other migrant, refugee and immigrant communities.

So while bringing in more potential criminals, one is also bringing in more victims as well.

I'm all for keeping criminals out, but are we by that same token also willing to keep potential victims out as well?

I really have no horse in this race other than to say that these individual cases people keep bringing up don't impress me much.





			
				jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I'm afraid Altair, jmt and I shall always be at odds.  We each see flaws in each other's views. (as do others) To those who wish to carry on, feel free.  I'm done spinning circles, the field is yours.


 :cdnsalute:


----------

